# Calling All Wilier Owners!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Wilier_Willy

Lets spread the love of our bike frames! What kind of Wilier you own and why you like it over other bike frames.

Let's start a movement on this site and get Wilier out of "other builders" and into it's own category....:thumbsup: 

Post a pick if you've got one.


----------



## HBPUNK

e d i t e d


----------



## merckxman

*Wilier Team Bike*

There is a gerolsteiner (sp?) team bike with full 10 speed DuraAce at a local LBS here in Italy for 4200 Euro....to give you an idea what things cost. It's on sale...same frame as the LeRoi I believe just different paint. 
Very nice. Too bad the dollar vs. euro conversion is in the tank at the moment....


----------



## HBPUNK

e d i t e d


----------



## D'Asti

I just received my Wilier Mortirolo bike and today I had my first ride. This bike is awesome - it is fitted with a complete Centaur triple group + Chorus rear derailleur. Moena wheels. I paid EUR 1272.87 in a danish webshop: http://www.bikebuster.com/shop/nf_info.cfm/varenr/120659

This must be the world's best price on this bike - there are only a few sizes left - mine is sold out. It is a 60 cm model.


----------



## zosocane

Has anyone out there ridden the 2006 Wilier Le Roi? Any reviews you can provide? (I know Chris Boardman reviewed the Lampre team issue version of this bike in procycling magazine about four months ago and gave it a largely positive review.)


----------



## merckxman

*I think cyclingnews.com reviewed le Roi model*

I think cyclingnews.com reviewed le Roi model



fornaca68 said:


> Has anyone out there ridden the 2006 Wilier Le Roi? Any reviews you can provide? (I know Chris Boardman reviewed the Lampre team issue version of this bike in procycling magazine about four months ago and gave it a largely positive review.)


----------



## Wilier_Willy

*Exact Pronunciation?*

Okay,

Is the name pronounced Wilier (While-e-er) or ( Vv-ill-ier)

I've heard both but not sure coming from Italian to English.


----------



## odeum

*i got one...*

it is a grammont nem, blue w/all kindsa neony swirly airbrushed graphics. the nemo tubes are damn thin, but the top and downtube are oversize and triangle shaped, along with the chainstays being oversize and corrugated full length, and sprinter style fastback seatstays no real flex comes outta it.

the orig steel fork cracked, i replaced w/ a profile carbon bsc, super stiff indeed.

i'd love to post a pic, but my camera seems to take 'em too big for RBR.

i rode this for three years, most recently all wet and dark winter w/ a lighting syst.
it served me well, but is not gettin' ridden at all since gettin' my new bike. i'll probably use it again this winter.
a bit on the twitchy side, and harsher riding than all carbon, i would still love a le roi iff'n i could get one in my size, ere, i mean, permission to buy one from my loving...not that that has always stopped me before.





Wilier_Willy said:


> Lets spread the love of our bike frames! What kind of Wilier you own and why you like it over other bike frames.
> 
> Let's start a movement on this site and get Wilier out of "other builders" and into it's own category....:thumbsup:
> 
> Post a pick if you've got one.


----------



## odeum

this from a guy (not me) who goes to italy to his vacation cabin at least,
vil-ee-ay
this is a kinda approximation, it is a slurred v-w combined consonant sound for the first syllable,
followed by a
combined ee-ay vowel, for the second and third.
this is how it sounded to me upon hearing it recanted.




Wilier_Willy said:


> Okay,
> 
> Is the name pronounced Wilier (While-e-er) or ( Vv-ill-ier)
> 
> I've heard both but not sure coming from Italian to English.


----------



## Guest

I just ordered up an aluminum version of the crono in Lampre colors for my new TT bike build. I agree the Wilier brand has some beautiful frames and with the number of teams that ride them and the quality they should get more attention. I think they have been around for 100 years, not like they just started working last year.

I think they are hurt some by their importers, at least in what I saw looking for mine.

I let you all know if I run into any problems with my purchase though cadencecycling in Philly none so far. I was afraid they would be too pricey looking at their website but an email and a call later they quoted me a good price, shipped for $25 and I am pretty satisfied so far.

The price was very comparable to what I saw through the European websites, especially given that I don't have to fool with them and the wait times or some of the problems I have read on here for purchases made from that side of the planet. Not that some of them aren't really good people to deal with.

I will try and remember to post a pic when I get the frame. The build is going to take awhile though. I am deploying overseas soon so I probably won't finish putting it together till I get back next year. Give me something to think about while I am in the middle of nowhere. 

Let me know if you have any ideas for my new TT rig. I am open to suggestions.


----------



## Wilier_Willy

*Wilier Dimensions*

Anyone have an old link or owners manual of the 2003 Izoards? This is a shot in the dark but thought I'd ask. Got the new bike and the previous owner said it was a 54cm. 

Pictures to follow, a ride first.


----------



## Wilier_Willy

*My Wilier*

Love this bike, it climbs like no other bike I've owned.


----------



## Guest

*Here is a pictures of my Wilier Crono that just came in 
*
View attachment 62594


It's the aluminum version, probably going to be harsher than the scandium and carbon versions but I think it should do the job for a TT bike pretty well. I think the welds look pretty good, the rough appearance on some Al frames throws me off.

I wish I could tell you that I'll put some finished build pics up soon, but I leave for Iraq soon so I will get back to you in the Spring on that. It will be raced next year though, most of the parts are on there way. I guess I have few months to get some brakes, and maybe a set of wheels. That and maybe an upgraded seat post are all I need right now. I think I will get an aero post for it but I am going to set up my position first for a while so I can get the measurements right if I order a bladed one (not that I think that makes it much faster).

Didn't weight it yet (probably won't, I build them up, pick them up and as long as it feels light, I am happy), the scandium frame is supposed to be 1100g and the carbon 1350g, this one should be somewhere in between according to Wilier.

I am thinking there probably are not many Marines who have bike frames with a pink pinstripe, but I like it.


----------



## Guest

by the way that's a carpenter's pencil I wedged into the headtube to hold the fork in long enough for the pic, I was gentle.


----------



## Wilier_Willy

*Beauty*

Beautiful bike mate! I'd love to take that beast for a ride.

Take care of yourself in Iraq dude.


----------



## HBPUNK

Direct from Italy to my door. What a pain in the azz this frame was to find... but it's here. . 

Thanks to Andrea Bellati www.bellatisport.com 



<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b397/HarajukuLuvr/TeamCannondale019.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b397/HarajukuLuvr/TeamCannondale020.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b397/HarajukuLuvr/TeamCannondale021.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## HBPUNK




----------



## HBPUNK




----------



## Italianrider76

odeum said:


> this from a guy (not me) who goes to italy to his vacation cabin at least,
> vil-ee-ay
> this is a kinda approximation, it is a slurred v-w combined consonant sound for the first syllable,
> followed by a
> combined ee-ay vowel, for the second and third.
> this is how it sounded to me upon hearing it recanted.


Nah that's not right.....in Italian you pronounce it like this: Vili_air or even Wili-air . "W" is often pronounced as a "V" in Italian however this is not a cardinal rule."W" is not part of the Italian alphabet therefore it is open for debate as to how it is pronounced.


----------



## Mr. Scary

Wilier_Willy said:


> Anyone have an old link or owners manual of the 2003 Izoards? This is a shot in the dark but thought I'd ask. Got the new bike and the previous owner said it was a 54cm.
> 
> Pictures to follow, a ride first.


That is my old frame/fork, glad you like it. It is a 53cm, 540 top tube but I have no idea about the rest of the geometry myself. The bike handled better with the Easton fork (as opposed to the stock Mizuno passing as a Wilier fork). 
Enjoy!


----------



## santosjep

*2005 Wilier Triestina Lavaredo*

Here's mine... I replaced my 2002 Lavaredo with this 2005. 


Joe


----------



## elviento

*New frame ordered!*

Still waiting for it to arrive. Will post pic once it arrives. Here is a pic from wilier's website. 

<img src=https://www.wilier.it/files/images/zoom/team-squadra-chorus.jpg>


----------



## Wilier_Willy

*Major Coin*

Beauty Choice... looks great! How much was that?


----------



## Russ Mac

*2007 Mortirolo*

Have been riding a new 2007 Mortirolo for about 6 weeks and what a great ride.Full carbon and Campy equiped.Thank you Wilier


----------



## santosjep

*pic?*



Russ Mac said:


> Have been riding a new 2007 Mortirolo for about 6 weeks and what a great ride.Full carbon and Campy equiped.Thank you Wilier


Can you post a pic?


----------



## Russ Mac

*Picture 2007 Wilier*

Sorry on the late reply.
View attachment 68237


----------



## santosjep

Russ Mac said:


> Sorry on the late reply


Sweet ride! 

Joe


----------



## dan45454545

I'm building up the same frame as above and am looking for the lightest build possible. CUrrently its is added up at around 6.885kg but the forks metal steerer seems to be weighing it down. Would anyone think a EC90 fork would look bad (it would save more that 200g)

thanks

Dan


----------



## happyguy73

*My Wilier Team Lampre scandium carbo*

Hi All,

I bought a Willier Team Lampre scandium carbon Frame and fork at the end of last year and built it up with Ultegra 10 Speed and with ITM millenium 4ever bar and stem and Real Design Ultrasphere wheels.

I love the bike and have not been able to get out on it over the past 5 months due to a neck injury from a car accident. 

But on the rides I had last winter, I must say it is the nicest bike I have ridden to date.

I have some pics which i will up load if any one wants to see it.

Adam


----------



## musjew

*Wilier Lavaredo 2005*

My perfect partner. I love to be with her. 

She is equiped with Bontrager X-Lite Wheels and a Centaur-group. Colours are black/white/red, in my opinion the colour-combination to choose, even more with the compatibel colours of the Bontrager-wheels. Strange enough, I do not find the same painted bike on the net...

I use the bike for several purposes. In roadraces, I felt already three times with this bike, but the frame seems to block these shocks like they were some sweet kisses. Recently, I was on holiday for eleven days, backpacked with 15 kg, so 85kg in total and I had not any damage on my bike. This, I cannot say concerning my earlier bikes.

Only riding on 'pavés' gives me some trouble. But I am also a 9.0-bar-tyre-lover, and the X-Lite Wheels are not made for this kind of work.

To all of you, thinking of buying a racing bike: Choosing Wilier is choosing for Italian-style topmodel-frames. Wilier makes reliable bikes and they make you ride faster, just because you feel the speed inside the frame.


----------



## shakenbake

Hey guys! Just joined this forum. Alot of beautiful bikes in this thread. 

Here's my Wilier Sestriere. Nothing fancy, built it on a student budget, spent the last month eating instant ramen.


----------



## bbgobie

What have you guys compared Wilier to?
Of the bikes I've test rideen the Caad9 felt best. Riding the Wilier Evasion tonight for a short ride, and its sexy!


----------



## lewdvig

el cheapo, but I like it


----------



## lewdvig

bbgobie said:


> What have you guys compared Wilier to?
> Of the bikes I've test rideen the Caad9 felt best. Riding the Wilier Evasion tonight for a short ride, and its sexy!


Pinarello, Colnago, Lemond (recent past bikes). The Evasion is pretty good.


----------



## Big Iron

I finally got it together and on the TRAILS. Here are a few pictures. I bought the frame in Sicily just before I returned to the states. I sent the frame to California to my Brother-in-law where the build began. I just received it in the mail a few days ago. It was worth the wait.
View attachment 98579


----------



## lewdvig

sweet mtb!


----------



## shakenbake

Awesome!


----------



## Big Iron

Thanks....!!!!
I wish I could take the credit for it but it was my Brother-in-law who did the entire assembly. After completing the build (not one of his easier builds either), he disassembles it, boxes it up, and sends it all the way across the great US of A. When I got it…unwrapping it was the hardest part, I had everything back together in less than an hour and I didn’t touch or adjust anything. All I can say is it rides as nice as it looks……Thanks Brother Niel!!!!


----------



## pitt83

*My new Lavaredo Cronos*

Like other posters, I was getting yanked around trying to buy the frame state side. My "local" dealer (120miles away) said they'd check, called back 5 minutes later saying it wasn't available and tried to sell me a Kuota. I ordered through Bellatisports and it was a perfect transaction. Great communication, spot on estimates of delivery time, good price. After the build (minus wheels which I'd have swapped anyway) this build cost about the same as a stock Trek Equinox w/ 105. I know I'd rather be riding this!

Build is Ultegra drivetrain, DA bar-con shifters, Easton bar and aeros. Spinnergy Stealth wheels. I had 1 quicky 10 miler today and it's fast. Even with dead legs from a hilly century yesterday, it was screaming fast.


----------



## shakenbake

Sweet bike!


----------



## mandovoodoo

Seem to be very nice. I've got almost a week on a Wilier Thor 2006, M size (49.7 cm TT effective, highly compact). The tall head tube (145 mm) and a tall seatpost let me set this up as a short TT bike with conservative geometry. I like it very much. A bit squirrelly at low speed, beautifully supple at speed. 

Full carbon except aluminum steerer. Had to face the BB shell, not quite true. Otherwise just fine. Built it up:

Ultegra BB, compact Shimano cranks 172.5 - 34/50, Time pedals. DA: chain, derailleurs, brifters, brakes. American Classic "Victory" wheels w/Vittoria Diamante tires. Origin 400 mm carbon post. San Marco Arami 235 saddle. ITM carbon stem (105, but I'll probably go to 115), FSA Wing bars 40 mm (nice and tight being that narrow), black Cinelli cork tape. No computer, just naked bike. No attempt to save weight: w/pedals and bottle cages but no bottles 18.5 lbs. 

The bike looks tiny, lots of seatpost, haven't cut the steerer so I have a couple of long spacers and an almost level stem - bit of a retro flavor there. I'm running 9+ cm drop from saddle to stem, fairly far back saddle position. Still the cockpit is quite tight. I'm not crunched up, but I'm in there really nice and solid. Can ride with my hands over the very front of the hoods. I'll borrow some stems and try 110 115 120 - see what the bike and I can agree on. 

With 72.5 degree head angle, bike doesn't turn in quickly. More a grand touring ride, like a BMW630. Takes a bit different driving than I'm used to, but I'm rapidly adapting. Up hills out of the saddle, little effort to keep the bike flopping evenly with a straight path up the grade, no zig-zag. On the level, dead steady but no problem snapping around sudden hazards. Down hills, absolutely rock solid at carving smooth turns. I simply cannot force myself to get this bike anywhere close to the cornering limit. Can't recall having a bike so far over with such security. Very confident ride, solid.

The bike isn't the stiffest I've ridden, but I'm pretty light (160 lbs) relative to many riders. It goes without noticeable flex. But in corners I can feel the whole machine hugging the ground. On acceleration, there's probably some flex, but no sensation of the bottom bracket being hinged. The whole frame/fork/wheel combination acts together. No clunks in the handling. 

With moderate air pressure (100 / 105 psi) it's very comfortable. That's in 23 mm tires - 25 mm won't fit. Tight! 

One thing in descending, the frame is good enough that I can really use the nuanced feel and control of the DA brakes to advantage. The road feel is also sufficient for me to be sure what I'm riding on. Good enough that I think I'll move to more supple and sensitive tires eventually. If I can figure out what I'd like. 

And on the low-speed handling - no problems, I just have to drive the bike. My daughter noticed that I could ride tight circles around her when she stopped and that I can track stand it without any trouble. Didn't even think about it. 

So I'm happy. In general, for my type of broken up hilly riding with lots of tight turns at speed, frequent steep short climbs, and the intermittent mountain to tackle, I'm perfectly happy. Still need to get the fit perfect, need to figure out tires a bit more, and so on. But I'm convinced this is the best bicycle I've ridden given the conditions I ride under. I can think of better bikes for sprints, for climbing, for fast level work, and for tight cornering. But for my mix of riding and especially for country road corners on somewhat iffy surfaces at 30 mph + this is as good as I expect it to get. 

Oddly enough, it's as if I've always ridden the machine. Took no getting used to really. Just hop on and it disappears. Goes where I point it. Tells me what the road is doing. Climbs without complaint or feeling flexy. Sure footed on the downhills. Looks great. The DA transmission and brakes help, too. Very smooth and supple. Match the bike well. 

I'll try to get some pictures up.


----------



## mandovoodoo

My Wilier Thor in action, Deal's Gap/US129 August 20. http://www.photoreflect.com/pr3/ThumbPage.aspx?e=3085074&g=0CVY00AJ03

Enough downhill to get me tired. I could tolerate 1.5 cm more on the reach, but think this position looks pretty good. Nice to have photographers shooting me every few miles so I can get a series of "on the road" views.


----------



## Big Iron

Nice setup....!!


----------



## acbike

*Correct pronunciation*

There have been several threads regarding the correct pronunciation of our brand.
In Italian it is pronounced:
V ee lee ar
In Italian W=V, i=ee and e=a as in apple.
In the US there have been several interpretations the most common being Wili'er.
I hope this helps.


----------



## mandovoodoo

Thanks. I have heard a number of pronunciations. I like mine. Handles wonderfully at speed.


----------



## acbike

The pronunciation of Wilier has been a problem for the brand recognition in the US.
Glad you like your bike!


----------



## Big Iron

It’s only a problem if you think it’s a problem…if we spell it the same way…what’s the problem. I lived in Sicily for 9 years…. I bought my frame from a Sicilian friend of mine....and if I was there…. I would pronounce so they would understand me…in the GREAT US of A…I pronounce so my fellow American can understand me. If in Rome…do as the Romans do…we’re not in ROME Toto.


----------



## acbike

Big Iron said:


> It’s only a problem if you think it’s a problem…if we spell it the same way…what’s the problem. I lived in Sicily for 9 years…. I bought my frame from a Sicilian friend of mine....and if I was there…. I would pronounce so they would understand me…in the GREAT US of A…I pronounce so my fellow American can understand me. If in Rome…do as the Romans do…we’re not in ROME Toto.


I don't have a problem: I am Italian. I only posted because people were asking about the correct pronunciation and I saw several incorrect interpretations.


----------



## Big Iron

That's funny.... I’m Italian too!! Now the real question is where did the Wilier name originate...oh sure I can read WEB material like anybody else but lets go beyond…. the name “Wilier” has German written all over it. Now remember back in the day…. German forces occupied a lot of Northern Italy. I’m wondering if Pietro Dal Molin had enough insight to give the company a German name so the company would survive through the war and hard times back in the day??? Now…back in 1945…”Wilier” became “Wilier Triestina”…. why??? Did Dal Molin actually have enough insight, hoping to help save the town of Trieste by dubbing the Wilier name Wilier Triestina?? This is a TRUE Italian. By the way…. where do you live in Italy…maybe we could meet!!!


----------



## acbike

In occasion of the 100th anniversary, Wilier Triestina published a book "Sotto il segno dell'alabarda" where they actually explained the origin of the name Wilier.
They claim that they all initials that would stand for:
"Viva (W) l' Italia liberata e redenta".
I live in Colorado now, what about you?


----------



## Big Iron

Scordia....Bike Store.....Rocco Tambone. Come visit please.


----------



## Nic840

*2008 Wilier Izoard and its all mine!*

Well here it is my 2008 Wilier Izoard...I am sure it is one of the few being ridden in California right now...Loving it!
I test rode a 06 Thor for over a month and fell in love. Just had to post because I haven't seen one other than the group I ride with. Enjoy...
Campy Centaur
Fulcrum R3


----------



## mandovoodoo

Looks great. My thor stays glued to the road in corners. Quite remarkable. I'm riding my Fuji Pro at the moment while my wife uses my Thor's rear wheel. The Fuji feels like a truck in comparison.


----------



## toonraid

Nic840
I am really interested in the Izoard and would appretiate an indepth ride report - pls let us know what you are comparing it to (previous bike). Thanks


----------



## Nic840

Toonraid:
Well in my limited ride experience...a little over a year I can tell you I think I have hit the motherlode. 
I dove into this sport after years of playing competative soccer/softball. I am a female athlete and I don't think bike shops take that seriously. I want quality equipment that fits right and performs at a certain standard...I didn't get that the first time around when I made the first big bike purchase. 
I rode a 06 Trek 2100 (52") for about 8 months, nice bike, fit okay, a little small but it was good to start out on. Aluminum frame/carbon fork/carbon seat stay.
Then I joined a local club and the "club" leader let me test ride the 06 Wilier Thor for a while. It was like going from a Ford Mustang (stock model) to a Ferrari. I may be relatively new to the sport but I know the differences. I learned how to race open-wheel formula cars and I know what handling feels like. The Wilier had it. It was amazing. I had to have one. I was lucky enough to ride the Wilier for almost 2 months until my Izoard came in. One of the first rides I did on the Thor was a bumpy river road...the bike absorbed everything and after 40 miles of junky bumpy road I felt fine. 

Ride of the Izoard:
Climbs like a dream, no effort into the cranks and it goes. The power transfer is from your muscle to the road, amazing feeling. I am not a hill climber...well I don't necessarily like hills...that has now changed and I look forward to the hills. Who would of thought??

Handles like its on rails. The Izoard handled quite a bit differently than the Thor, quicker responsiveness almost a little squirrely but something I was looking forward to getting used to. Now after about 8 rides on differing terrain I wouldn't trade the responsiveness for anything.

I am still making some minor fit adjustments such as bars and seat but I am sure that is pretty standard on most bikes if you want a tight fit. I am lucky enough to have gotten this bike through someone who prides himself on getting it "fit" right. So just working out a few little kinks but nothing I can't go out and do 50 miles on feel fine. 
Went from Shimano Ultegra to Campy...don't like going back. My Trek is now the "kids" trailer bike rider, hate going back to the Shimano. The Campy is spot on as far as shifting. There is no play when you shift, no question as to which gear you are in. 
The braking is tight! No squishiness or mush. It is there when you need it. The guy I got it through was amazed at how the bike straight out of the box needed very little adjustment to it. 

Before jumping into this purchase my husband had me go ride the comparable "big" brand bikes. I rode the S-Works, Tarmac and the Madone. The only one I felt that was comparable geometry and feel wise was the Tarmac. It was agressive and handled well. It was a nice bike but was a bit more than the Izoard I was getting a deal on. 
Its fun riding a bike that people don't see everyday. I was on an early morning ride and I passed these two older gentleman, one riding a Colango and the other on an Orbea. They complemented me on the bike saying that they are very well respected in Europe and were pleased to see them out here. They were overly impressed by it, it made me feel good! 
If you have any more questions please ask...I am sure I missed something. In the group I ride with we have two new Centos,a Le Roi and an Imperiale. Its fun stuff!!!


----------



## mandovoodoo

My Thor is rather Ferrari / Grand Touring like. Sensitive to weight distribution. I'm on a M with a 120 mm stem - bars are out a ways. That makes all the difference. Clearly a "carving" rather than "diving" bike. Feels pretty mellow in the corners, but refuses to break loose. I can always tighten the turn a bit more if I feel like it. Climbs well enough for an older rider. I notice I always waft up onto my contemporaries, never the other way around!

My bike has that beautiful suppleness that makes descending a joy. Reminds me of the Colnagos I foolishly sold long ago. Feels Italian. A funny little bike, very small for me. I have a 400 mm post all the way out and a 120 mm stem. Just goes where I point it and is very comfortable. Sweeps through turns so nicely. I like US 129 on it - see tailofthedragon.com


----------



## nbrigato

*2008 Wilier*

I may be ordering a 2008 Izoard (Red / Carbon / White) as early as this weekend. I'm thinking Campy Record and still undecided on the wheelset. I may go with the red Fulcrum Zeros or I may scale back a few. I really love the Cento but don't want to drop the coin. Glad you are enjoying the bike!


----------



## Lulu9

After riding a Cannondale R3000si CAAD 5 for six years, I've decided to purchase a new bike. I test rode the Cannondale SystemSix and loved it - the bike is light, lively and handles great. The aluminum rear triangle gives it a stiffness that I prefer over the full-carbon frames I've ridden.

However, my racing team can get half-price on a Wilier 2008 Izoard with full Chorus - it is a great deal - so I'm trying to decide between that and the SystemSix 1. The Wilier is full carbon but seems to share similar geometry and the huge BB of Cannondale. I've always admired the Wilier bikes, but they are not common here and so it is hard to find much information. Any input much appreciated!


----------



## masterbiker

Nice840 very nice bike. I like it allllot


----------



## Lulu9

After riding a Cannondale R3000si CAAD 5 for six years, I've decided to purchase a new bike. I test rode the Cannondale SystemSix and loved it - the bike is light, lively and handles great. The aluminum rear triangle gives it a stiffness that I prefer over the full-carbon frames I've ridden.

However, my racing team can get half-price on a Wilier 2008 Izoard with full Chorus - it is a great deal - so I'm trying to decide between that and the SystemSix 1. The Wilier is full carbon but seems to share similar geometry and the huge BB of Cannondale. I've always admired the Wilier bikes, but they are not common here and so it is hard to find much information. Any input is much appreciated!


----------



## sacbikeguy

The Cannondale SystemSix is a nice bike I had the older Six13 which was a very fast sprinter and climber but I think the SystemSix is probably a bit faster. I rode one and had similar impression. It was a stiff but actually not that harsh of a ride and would be a great race bike. Only real downside is that they don't hold their value very well (there are a ton of C'dales on the road).

The 2008 Izoard is not as stiff, but has a real nice ride. I took the 08 Izoard up some steep hills in the East Bay (CA) and it climbed amazing. Also very efficient at sprinting with some really beefy chainstays and bottom bracket area. I don't think you'll be unhappy getting the Izoard and if you are, you can probably sell it for a profit and get the SystemSix.

I was in the market for a racing bike this past year so I test rode just about every new bike on the market (Look 585, Cervelo Soloist Carbon, Cervelo R3, Time VXR, Cannondale System Six, 08 Madone, Scott CR1, Colnago C50, Wilier Cento, Le Roi and Izoard) and overall the Wilier came out on top. In fact I am on a 2008 Wilier Le Roi that I just built up last month. They are definitely more rare, but those engineers at Wilier really make amazing bikes.


----------



## nbrigato

*Wilier Izoard*

I live in Florida and don't have any dealers in my immediate area that sell Wilier. I did a quick email blitz to some of the out of state dealers trying to build a Wilier Cento / Campy Record / Red Fulcrum Race Zero's at a resonable price. I decided to save a few $$$ and go with the Izoard. Funny enough, I just received it in the mail today and it is absolutely beautiful! 

I like it because it is rare in this part of the world, the components are top notch, the frame is relatively affordable and the finish is fine. At the point I have very few test miles on the Izoard (through a bike shop) and it seems really smooth. I am going to put some serious mile on this bike over the holidays and will report back.


----------



## nbrigato

*Info on the 2008 Izoard*

I took my new 2008 Wilier Izoard / Camp Record / Red Fulcrum Race Zeros out for the first serious ride today...and it didn't disappoint. Very tight, smooth and forgiving - yet stiff, accellerates well, climbs well and looks great. I had a lot of positve feedback as to how good the bike looks. 

I test rode the 2008 Trek Madone 5.2, Cervelo R3, Cervelo Soloist and the Pinarello Paris Carbon. I like the Izoard better than all of them - regardless the price. The Wilier Cento is even better if you really want to ante up. 

If you have any interest in buying a Wilier - my suggestion is to email Marshall Hannum at Uranium Cycles out of Moab, Utah. Uranium is listed as one of the dealers on Wilier USA's website. I don't think that it is a real big outfit, but they were absolutely great to work with + no sales tax. 

Marshall agreed to build the bike to my specifications, was great to work with and had the bike in the mail (UPS ground) 8 days after ordering it. He provided me with email photos of the bike being built and a UPS tracking link which was right on. Tuning and shifting were perfect out of the box!

He maticulously built the bike with attention to detail and did a top notch job packaging the bike as well.


----------



## Larry87

*New Wilier Dealer*

I just became a Wilier dealer at my shop in Vancouver, BC (West Van) and have the Izoard, Mortirolo and Evasion to arrive in early March. I'm super keen on having this line in the store and have already pre-sold several bikes! Keep the photos and stories coming as my customers follow Road Bike Review!


----------



## HBPUNK

The Mortirolo is one of the better buys on the market


----------



## snodog1

Likely getting on a 2008 Izoard this spring - was a bit curious to hear if anyone knew what they were spec'd with for 2008. On some sites I see Ritchey Pro & WCS carbon, and on others I see them spec'd with ITM stuff........ anyone have a true experience yet? I realize that the Groupos can/will vary..... I was really more curious as to the rest of the getup.

And most important - if any of you have picked up a 2008 - How goes it??????


----------



## wilier-pete

*Gerolsteiner*

I have a Wilier Gerolsteiner team frame.
I believe it's a 2003 model built for Frederico Morini, who had to retire after a very serious training accident....not on this bike, though!
Equipment is Campagnolo Chorus with TWE custom-built wheels.
It's beautiful to ride...very smooth with no harshness that some aluminium frames have. It has a very relaxed head angle making it rock steady. It climbs really well and is lovely on sweeping descents....I love it! :thumbsup: 
Pete


----------



## nbrigato

*Wilier Components*

To my knowledge, all Wilers are shipped to the US as frame kits only. They are brought in to Atlanta, GA for distribution - which feeds the relatively few retailers that build them. The ITM v Richey for the cockpit is usually a decision based on what the building bike shop has access to. I am almost certain but not positive that the Cento's and maybe the other models as well come with the Ritchey Carbon seatpost and headset with the frame package. 

In lieu of buying one off the showroom floor at the closest (but still far away) LBS, I went on line. I speced out everything that I wanted on the bike. My searched led me to Marshall Hannum at Uranium Bicycles in Moab, UT. Marshall had the bike built to my specifications and in the mail in less than 10 days. He did an exceptional job building, tuning and packaging the bike. I pretty much knew all of my measurements, but sent these to him with the build list for a second opinion. 

I've had many compliments on my bike, love to ride it and bought it at a very fair price AND no sales tax since it was mailed out of state. 

FYI - I did get the 2008 Izoard (red/wht/blk) with Campy Record, Red Fulcrum Zero's and Ritchey on the post, headset, bars and stem. Feel free to ask me any more questions.


----------



## fah35

*wilier mortirolo*

I was thinking of buying the 2007 wilier mortirolo. Is this a complete bike or is it sold as a frame. What is the retail price of the frame ? I looked on the internet and can't find whole lot of information on this bike in the US.


----------



## nbrigato

That one I'm not sure about. I thought that all Wiliers were imported as frame sets only...but I only researched the Izoard and Cento. I would go to the Wilier USA website. They have a map of the US. Click on the state and you will see all the authorized dealers. Contact one of the dealers for more info. Again, I had great luck with Uranium Cycles in Moab Utah....and I live in FL.


----------



## sw3759

*angry lou*

here is mediocre pic of my medium Wilier Angliru built with Ultra Foco.

Scott


----------



## acbike

fah35 said:


> I was thinking of buying the 2007 wilier mortirolo. Is this a complete bike or is it sold as a frame. What is the retail price of the frame ? I looked on the internet and can't find whole lot of information on this bike in the US.


The Mortirolo is stocked and sold either as a complete bike or as a frame set.
The frame set MSRP is $1,499.99.
The complete bikes are either Ultegra in the white color MSRP $2,649.99 or 105 in the black color MSRP $2,149.99.
The bikes are stocked in Atlanta and there is plenty stock in all configurations.


----------



## acbike

snodog1 said:


> Likely getting on a 2008 Izoard this spring - was a bit curious to hear if anyone knew what they were spec'd with for 2008. On some sites I see Ritchey Pro & WCS carbon, and on others I see them spec'd with ITM stuff........ anyone have a true experience yet? I realize that the Groupos can/will vary..... I was really more curious as to the rest of the getup.
> 
> And most important - if any of you have picked up a 2008 - How goes it??????


The Wilier Izoard is available as frame/fork only in either color for $1,999.00 MSRP.
It is also sold as a complete bike. The color red/white/black is sold with Ultegra and Ritchey Pro accessories for 3,099.99 MSRP. There is ample stock for all of them.


----------



## lakes road sheep

Went to try out a Pinarello 4:13 today and ended up riding an Izoard equipped with Fulcrum 3's and the Chorus group instead. It was the first time I have ridden a modern Campag group so it took a bit of getting used to. The bike rode really well and I am very very tempted to go back and get it.
It looks even better in person than it does in pictures. The Campag bikes have ITM bars and stem and the Shimano bikes use Ritchey Pro. acbike what is the MSRP on the Chorus Setup.


----------



## fah35

How does the new Izoard compare to the Mortirolo? Is the geometry the same in an XXL? I was thinking of getting a Mortirolo but that Izoard looks really nice.


----------



## snodog1

I've been told by my LBS - weight is the biggest difference....... From my own personal view of both bikes right next to one-another..... it appears that the fork on the Izoard would be considerably stiffer, for sure that sucker is "thicker" looking. Looking over the Carbon used - I'm pretty sure that the Izoard uses a different Carbon weave that provides the lightness along with a much more controlled ride. If I can recall correctly - they use a better headset in the Izoard as well. I am not sure on geometry - you'd have to check the site for that. 

Not sure about other shops - but my LBS has the priced varied by about 6-bills! That seems a bit high compared to others - but apparently the bike-fitter is the Guru..... So I just chalk it up to that I'm getting his services for the extra buck or two. The other thing that I've found with the variability in price (particularly with the Izoard) is that the Mortirolo comes with a bit more of a pre-packaged spec. And the Izoard has a little more leeway in what the given shop wants to spec the bike with - that could also account for price variance. I've got a brand new set of ROL Volants (and while I had planned on putting on SLs) I'm going to use them for now. So with my rims - my Izoard is going to run me about $3500. With that said - it does have a slightly different spec. than I've seen in some places selling it for less.

Should be about 2.5 weeks or so......... will post some pics once she arrives! Gotta get through National Boards Next weekend, followed by finals - and then on the way home after 26 exams in 7 days - To the bike shop We Go! 

Now that's how you end an Exam season and start a short break!


----------



## Dolamite

I will be purchasing a 2008 Wilier izoard soon!! I will post pics when complete!


----------



## nbrigato

Hopefully I did this right. I'm trying to attach a photo of my 2008 Izoard, with Campy Record and Fulcrum Zero's. It is a wonderful bike. I took this photo back in December of 2007 right after I took it out of the box. It has been fine tuned since then. I had to reduce the pixels and resize the photo - hopefully this works (first timer).


----------



## Dolamite

*Just ordered my Izoard XXL.*

I'm 6,3" and just ordered an XXL they say should fit well! They fitted me with a Mortiorolo.


----------



## acbike

Where are you getting yours?


----------



## acbike

You will enjoy it! Let us know what you think once you ride it.


----------



## snodog1

Well - this day is finally here....... On the eve of the purchase of the New Steed (Izoard) !!!!!! 

Been many years awaiting, but most recently many long hours (20 exams in 6 days..... 3 weeks on-end of hardcore study time..... 5 exams left today & tomorrow - followed by a little side trip to the LBS on the way home from school!) 

Whaahooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrrIngo

*didn't know the 2006 Lavaredo is so rare...*

not ultralight, but nice, extremely responsive and still not a bit nervous...


----------



## acbike

GrrIngo said:


> not ultralight, but nice, extremely responsive and still not a bit nervous...


 Nice bike!!


----------



## choronzon

*My Wilier Lavaredo*

Hello guys ( and girls)

I'm a Belgian guy, and I'm new on this forum.
I'd like to present to you, my Wilier Lavaredo 2005 wich I finished up this weekend.

Next weekend I will take it out for a ride, to see ( and feel ) how it rides.

Here are some pictures. Hope you like it.
































































My former bike was an Evasion, but I could get this frame at an amazing price, and I went for it. I transfered all the components from my Evasion to this Lavaredo.

Now I'm collecting components to build up my Evasion as a hybrid.
If it's ready, I will post some pic's

But here's allready one of my Evasion, how it was as a racing bike.


----------



## orlandorx

*My Wilier Triestina Mortirolo*

This is my Wilier Triestina Mortirolo. Chorus/Centaur mix, Campy Eurus wheels, ITM components, San Marco Rever saddle, etc. Love this bike. Wish the top tube were a bit longer though (its about 55cm in Large)


----------



## acbike

*Mortirolo*

Nice bike!! If you only needed a cm or so you use a longer stem. Enjoy it!


----------



## snodog1

*She's Finally Home!!!!*

Well it's been a good 3+ months for it to arrive, but Man........ is it worth it!!!

So with out further ado...........

My 2008 Wilier Izoard w/Chorus


Took her out for a quick late-n-hot spin...... _F...A...S...T._... and WOW is She light!


----------



## acbike

*Izoard*

That is a gorgeous bike!! Where did you get it?


----------



## fah35

Awesome bike. I can't wait to get mine built up. Any chance wecan see some more pictures but from a different angle?


----------



## wiliernewbie

2008 Mortirolo with 105 components. This is my first road bike (kinda overkill for a road-bike newbie, I know), which is why I opted for the lower-end components- can always upgrade later. Only have about 50 miles on it, but I LOVE it, plus it's beautiful, and you really don't see many Wilier's on the road....:thumbsup:


----------



## acbike

Nice ride, enjoy it!!


----------



## Larry87

*Izoard*

My bike may be a tad older but putting on some fresh wheels sure brings new life to her!


----------



## snodog1

No Doubt! 

Looks Great!!! 

Enjoy the ride!!!


----------



## njo2002

*Just picked up a 2004 Wilier Alpe D'Huez*

Hope the photo loads - I can't see it in preview. Anyway, I am loving the bike. Early days, only about 250 miles or so. Campy Record group set and Mavic Kyserium Elite wheels. I grabbed it on the Bay for $1,076 which I thought was a steal.....

njo2002


----------



## evilpoot

*2004 Wilier Alpe d'Huez cross bike*

My 2004 Wilier Alpe D'Huez cyclocross w/ Ultegra/Ritchey Logic/FSA. I think this particular frame is a bit of a rare bird (note the cabling on the top tube). Nicest bike I've ever owned...


----------



## Merak

This is mine.


----------



## QQUIKM3

*My '08 Le Roi*



Wilier_Willy said:


> Post a pick if you've got one.


Here's mine I just built a few weeks ago.


----------



## Rix4all

What are the sizes of your respective Wilier ?


----------



## Mr. Finn

*Wilier prices*

These bikes have my interest as I look around for my next ride(who know when that will be) How much are you guys paying for these bikes? Frame/fork or complete bikes.

Thanks


----------



## Dolamite

Wilier izoard W/Campy Red and some FSA parts plus my vento wheel set.$5200.00 The way it sits now.


----------



## Wayne Jacobsen

I picked up my 2008 Izoard 2 weeks ago. 2008 Chorus all around except 2009 Centaur brake lever/shifters. Vento wheels. $4,300, including pedals, cages and computer. photos in this thread: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=148411


----------



## Sacke

Here is one contribution, not mine... belongs to a Swedish riding buddy.


----------



## Finbar

*Angliru needs respray*

I have a Wilier Angliru that needs a respray.

I'd like to keep the same colour scheme (copper) and was hoping someone could recommend a good place - preferably in the UK or Ireland.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mr_JB

Hi here´s my bike 

One of Daniele Benattis old used ones, a 2006, Aluminium/Carbon :smile5: 

the slow guy with wrong shirt behind is me  

Question! is there anyone out there who has the specs on the frame?

BR Johan


----------



## ATOMC76

*2009 Wielier Mortirola*

I just bought mine, still at the shop getting equipped with Campy record, Mavic cosmics carbone's, FSA K Wing bars, KEO sprints.....can't F#@%King WAIT!!!! it's an amazing bike for the price, I was able to finally afford the full Record groupo, no more shimano for me.....keep you updated as I hammer!!!!


----------



## Wilier_speed

*Some photo's of my Wilier Izoard*

Here's my Wilier Izoard:


----------



## choronzon

*Update for my Wilier Lavaredo :*

Here is my Lavaredo with new wheels. The Easton Vista's were good wheels, but those Fulcrum's are a whole new level.


----------



## Thom_y

Wilier_speed said:


> Here's my Wilier Izoard:


beautiful bike and great pictures. love the selective focus


----------



## Hiver

Hello. I found a "curious wilier".
It looks like Le Roi, But fork and seat tube are different.
Does anybody knows something about it?










I found this picture in internet, so I don't know details.
All I know is this frame is damaged and it being repaired.


----------



## JAKELL2020

*Joes Willie*

Joes Willier, Waited 4 Months For This Baby, But Man Is It Fast


----------



## velorider

*Here's my Le Roi*

Kit Chrome color scheme is gorgeous in the sunlight. Wish I had gotten the large for the taller head tube but I'll just need to work on my flexibility. Fantastic ride - light stiff and responsive. Full Chorus group. Ritchey WCS stem and bars. Hed Bastogne wheels. I'm happy.


----------



## fah35

*Velorider great picture*

I like how you shot the bike in the snow and the sun. It shows how beautiful the bike really is. I like that bronze black and silver color. How about some more pictures and what happened to the crank?


----------



## velorider

Here are the other pics from that set. The crankset's missing because it was a standard and I was in the process of switching it out for a compact. It looks amazing in the sunlight in person. Thanks


----------



## 1centaur

Size XL. 15.3lbs.


----------



## Thom_y

I see Wilier.it has joined Pinarello, Giant and Specialized at the Di2 party. Don't know how much the Cento Uno Di2 costs in comparison.


----------



## toonraid

Finbar said:


> I have a Wilier Angliru that needs a respray.
> 
> I'd like to keep the same colour scheme (copper) and was hoping someone could recommend a good place - preferably in the UK or Ireland.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Argus seem to be the guys that most go to - here is their web site and also a guys experience with them.

http://www.argoscycles.com/renovations.htm

http://www.hetchins.org/301b.htm


----------



## wsrobert

Here's my Izoard....


----------



## Thom_y

Just arrived. Waiting for opportunity to get first ride:


----------



## Rix4all

This Cento Uno is so sleek !!!! Nice, nice purchase :thumbsup: 

Waiting myself for my Izoard to arrive this week..will send pictures...

Ciao !!!


----------



## barrykm

That Cento Uno is breathtakingly beautiful and stylish...


----------



## Thom_y

Thanks for the compliments. It was a hard choice for paint scheme. Not that I'm a huge Cunego fan, I am a sucker for white/black bikes. The white/red was my first choice, but they are always used in ads and reviews, so I figured to go with something a bit less common.

Just go the first 60km hilly ride this morning. WOW. I wish I was a better rider to do it real justice. But, that thing is fast and has amazing acceleration. Great climbing machine. For people not a believer in ISM, this mast seems to help amazingly transfer power to the BB when climbing in a seated position. A great overall choice to replace my crashed up R3.


----------



## Rix4all

*Here is my new WILIER IZOARD*

After many weeks waiting for it, I finally got it !!!

Very reactive no matter what the speed, it jumps as you push on the pedals and asks for more... still stiff enough to make you pay if you don't have the legs. Compact crankset is certainly a plus


----------



## evilpoot

A work of art!


----------



## cwhittaker

*Wilier Bike Dealer - Mississauga Ontario*

Hi Everyone,

Just thought I'd pass some information on about a Wilier dealer I found in Mississauga. InVita Sport has a HUGE selection of Wilier road and mountain bikes and Helen and David (owners) are two of the nicest people you'll ever run into. Great shop with great people - check out their website at: www.invitasport.com they have a Wilier gallery of bikes. I just got a Wilier Rosso Bubino Mountain bike from them and its the best ride I've ever had. They also stock Campy and Shimano groupsets among many others. I'm also thinking of selling my road bike and purchasing a Wilier Cunego from them but probably not until next year.

Cheers.


----------



## Thom_y

just curious how much do they want for the Cunego Cento Uno ?


----------



## cwhittaker

*InVita Sport*

Not sure of the price for the Cunego as I was purchasing a Wilier mountain bike and knew I couldn't afford one this year so I didn't torture myself by asking. AMAZING BIKE! You can email InVita Sport or call them you'll find the info on their site www.invitasport.com and they are more than helpful on the phone. I'm heading out for a group ride next weekend will ask for a price and post it as soon as I find out. Hope this helps. Happy riding.


----------



## Ride-Fly

Rix4all said:


> After many weeks waiting for it, I finally got it !!!
> 
> Very reactive no matter what the speed, it jumps as you push on the pedals and asks for more... still stiff enough to make you pay if you don't have the legs. Compact crankset is certainly a plus


Very NIIIICE!!!! Absolutely beautiful. One observation I have is that the shifter cables look like it mixed up. But I know that shifters can't be set up "cross" style. What gives?


----------



## bigmo

Wow, Great thread and great pics. My wife is ready to retire her 853 steel Lemond Zurich and will get a Wilier Izoard. This thread was one of the larger factors in her frameset decision. I'll have to post some pics when her's is built up. Got the pieces separately: frameset, Chorus gruppo, Ritchey WCS cockpit, and seatpost. We'll re-use a set of Zonda wheels that's currently a spare. I'm a bit concerned about the stem and bars: the shop we bought from is kind of into an extravagant aesthetic, and he talked my wife into white stem and bars. Oh well, in a sport where you wear spandex and clown shoes, it's hard to consider the white components over the top 
One question (I posted on frames and received no definitive answer): Does anybody know if there is any difference between 2008 and 2009 Izoard frames? They sure look the same to me. Somewhere I think I read that the tubes have some slight difference in curvature, but I don't see it. Even the Wilier site mentions 2008 in the marketing copy for the Izoard.
Thanks,
-Dirk


----------



## saga

Does anyone know the seat clamp size for the Izoard. I really hate the one that comes on the frame, is there any reason why it's so bulky??? I want to use my extralite seatclamp from my mtb which is 34.9mm. Anyone else changed it also for something better?


----------



## garbec

*My New Mortirolo*

Fantastic Ride....


----------



## roadlad

*Lampre Cento Uno*

Well after looking at all the fine Wilier's on this thread, I thought I would upload a pic of mine....hope you all like it!


----------



## fleetfoot

*Beautiful Bike*

I would have like to buy that exact bike but this finish is not offered in the USA, so I settled for the red and white version. I am quite jealous!


----------



## roadlad

fleetfoot said:


> I would have like to buy that exact bike but this finish is not offered in the USA, so I settled for the red and white version. I am quite jealous!



The Red/White version is beautiful also....I have seen one in the flesh


----------



## SPECBender

My le roi.

Yes yes i know...I have shimano parts....I had a specialized Frame....If i knew i wouldve had a wilier i would have gotten campy.

anywho. here she is.


----------



## lastchild

My Cento...slowly coming together


----------



## lastchild

It's finally done.
Dream bike for sure...
14.5 lbs


----------



## ClassicSteel71

I'm usually a fan of gaudy but that is hideous. I guess one mans dream is another mans nightmare. Maybe it's just the clown wheels..


----------



## ClassicSteel71

roadlad said:


> Well after looking at all the fine Wilier's on this thread, I thought I would upload a pic of mine....hope you all like it!


Thats top notch..


----------



## choronzon

Boah, I don't find it so bad. At least all the colors are right.
Maybe if you remove all the decals from the wheels (Maybe not those with 420) it will make a lot of difference.


----------



## vboy19

lastchild said:


> It's finally done.
> Dream bike for sure...
> 14.5 lbs


what saddle is that?


----------



## lastchild

selle italia slr


----------



## labmonkey526

First post, long time lurker. 

Nice builds guys. I'm working on my first bike build and my first Wilier. Will try to post pics when it is done!


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Is there a RRP for that LOVELY looking steel Wilier that's coming out??


----------



## Rix4all

lastchild said:


> It's finally done.
> Dream bike for sure...
> 14.5 lbs


One word : WOW !!!!!

Question : what size is it and how tall are you ? 

I ask because I'm curious about the height of the stem .....


----------



## SPECBender

Just a few more


----------



## lastchild

Rix4all said:


> One word : WOW !!!!!
> 
> Question : what size is it and how tall are you ?
> 
> I ask because I'm curious about the height of the stem .....


It's a Large...I'm 5'11.5"


----------



## evilpoot

velorider said:


> Here are the other pics from that set. The crankset's missing because it was a standard and I was in the process of switching it out for a compact. It looks amazing in the sunlight in person. Thanks


That is an absolutely stunning frame!


----------



## micuthegreat

Spreading the love...
https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l59/micuthegreat/IMG_0131.jpg

Amazing ride! Can't ask for more after 1,500km. Neuvation wheels are a treat and great for a budget wheel. Getting some Fulcrum 1's put on tomorrow for the Italian style, keen to see how they'll compare.


----------



## Rix4all

*After 5000 km, positive feedback*

After 5000 km, I can confirm that the beast is the nice, comfortable and yet very reactive ride I was looking for when I purchased it. Campy Neutron are definitely a plus. 

Here, a picture of the beast during a trip in the pyrenees, last august... Aspin, Tourmalet, Aubisque, Hautacam. All of wich I climbed with a smile on my face !


----------



## micuthegreat

Finally got the Fulcrum 1's put on the Izoard to retire my much loved Neuvations. 

I would say both the wheels are comparable. However the Fulcrums are a tad more of a solid wheel (less flexy) and if not a little comfier as the rim width is now 20.5 mm from 19mm.


----------



## Rix4all

Ride-Fly said:


> Very NIIIICE!!!! Absolutely beautiful. One observation I have is that the shifter cables look like it mixed up. But I know that shifters can't be set up "cross" style. What gives?


CAN'T ? ..... Says who ?  

Been riding the beast for 5 000 km now......fluidly shifting and braking...  

Thank's for your comments :thumbsup:


----------



## conradhilario

*Wilier Mortirolo*

Here is my '09 Mortirolo


----------



## happyguy73

happyguy73 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I bought a Willier Team Lampre scandium carbon Frame and fork at the end of last year and built it up with Ultegra 10 Speed and with ITM millenium 4ever bar and stem and Real Design Ultrasphere wheels.
> 
> I love the bike and have not been able to get out on it over the past 5 months due to a neck injury from a car accident.
> 
> But on the rides I had last winter, I must say it is the nicest bike I have ridden to date.
> 
> I have some pics which i will up load if any one wants to see it.
> 
> Adam


Finally took some pics, not great as they were taken indoors. Hoping to put some Fulcrum racings 1's on soon too.


----------



## happyguy73

Dont know if I posted the pics correctly but here is the link:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2473065#poststop


----------



## lastchild

A better picture of my Cento w/new wheels.






<a href="https://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t311/lastchild66/?action=view&current=IMG_0135.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t311/lastchild66/IMG_0135.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker

The classy typography alone on the Wilier bikes make them so visually appealing… but then again the concentration of my graphic design training so many years ago had to do with typography.

Someday… I will own a Wilier…


----------



## kgt

*my Cento*


----------



## Serotta 63

Not assembled yet -- soon - parts everywhere.


----------



## u238marshall

Hi,

I have built eight of these bikes. If you have any questions, or just need to talk about what a GREAT bike this is, drop me a line.


----------



## Sternobike

Here is my Cento 1 . Built up in July with 11 speed super record 172.5 50/34 compact 11/25 cassette. Shamal Tubeless tires, Cinelli Neop Morphe carbon bar 42, Cinelli Stem 120, FIZIK Antares carbon saddle with Red/ Black FIZIK bar tape.As new sell for $5700.00


----------



## Serotta 63

is it not a bit weird that some Cento Frames are sloping top tubes and some are not..
Mine is not but the one above of kgt's is sloping. Anyone know why ?


----------



## boon

Serotta 63 said:


> is it not a bit weird that some Cento Frames are sloping top tubes and some are not..
> Mine is not but the one above of kgt's is sloping. Anyone know why ?


kgt's Cento is first generation, i.e. not the Cento _Uno_. As for the Cento Uno, I've noticed that the amount of slope diminishes as sizes go up.


----------



## lastchild

selling my Cento frame/fork if anyone is interested...

http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=18846&cat=5


----------



## rcjunkie3000

*My 2010 Izoard - silver*

Here's my new 2010 Wilier Izoard - SRAM Red. It took about 6 weeks to get here in NorCal. Swapped components over from old bike.

Maiden ride in several hours. Hope it doesn't rain.


----------



## lastchild

I saw your bike being built on Friday at Chris's shop on Friday...sweet.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Thanks :thumbsup:. Yep, that's the shop located on one of the local routes. They did a great job. Chris, Alex and Brian all helped me out. 

I took the bike out on it's first ride out. It was a little wet and it did start raining about 2 miles from home. It's not twitchy as what I've read. After riding a 62 miler with a mix of everything, I can say it's a prettly solid and stiff climber and I no longer have those painful back aches; I got fitted properly. It's also a first I am able to ride a bike with no hands. I could not do that with the other two bikes I had previously because the steering was so twitchy and unpredictable.

Other than the rain and wet roads it was a good first ride. It was worth it for me buying locally. I know I could have spent a little bit less online but getting a proper fitting and dealing with someone in person was a better experience for me. All in all I am a happy camper and look forward to riding more often  .


----------



## Karbon Kev

*
sorry wrong post*


----------



## Karbon Kev

*


lastchild said:



A better picture of my Cento w/new wheels.






<a href="https://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t311/lastchild66/?action=view&current=IMG_0135.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t311/lastchild66/IMG_0135.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Click to expand...

*
Hi - love your Edge wheels and wondering what you think of them? And what mm are they? Thanks


----------



## micuthegreat

That's sexy!
more pics... please?


----------



## oboingo1

*09' Wilier Le Roi For Sale..*

Hi..
I have a MINT condition Wilier Le Roi for sale.
Check out the class. frame section.
Thnx..
MIchael
oboingo @ Sbcglobal.net


----------



## rcjunkie3000

*2010 Wilier Izoard - updated photos*

I rode it twice in the rain and it got pretty dirty. This last Sunday, I rode a 75 miler that included about 40+ miles of rolling hills and two overflowing streams cryin: ). The route was from Pleasanton, Ca to Mines Rd in Livermore to the Junction close to the base of Mt Hamilton. The Izoard is comfortable as as well as stable. No back aches. :thumbsup: 

Here are some updated photos of the Izoard after a quick cleaning, updated the gallery:


----------



## mr_pitiful

Glad I found this thread. I'm tossing around the Tri Chrono right now. What I can't see from the Wilier site is the difference between the Cento1 Chrono and the Tri Chrono. I mean other than color.  

I'm heading to the local dealer Friday to ask some questions but any help is appreciated. Anything I should know before hand? It's doubtful I'll get to ride before purchasing. 

Thanks!


----------



## rcjunkie3000

mr_pitiful said:


> Glad I found this thread. I'm tossing around the Tri Chrono right now. What I can't see from the Wilier site is the difference between the Cento1 Chrono and the Tri Chrono. I mean other than color.
> 
> I'm heading to the local dealer Friday to ask some questions but any help is appreciated. Anything I should know before hand? It's doubtful I'll get to ride before purchasing.
> 
> Thanks!


Check the site www.wilier-usa.com for the geometry and color choices. Some of the bikes have similar geometries like the Izoard and Mortirolo. One thing you should know before hand is if your size is not available in the US be prepared to wait. It took 6 weeks for my frameset to arrive but it was worth it. Get fitted! My LBS did have the frame size in stock but not the color I wanted. Since the frame size was in stock I had a formal fitting to make sure that was the size I wanted. After the fitting I was in-between two sizes. I went with a size smaller because it gave me the option to add a longer stem if needed. Good luck.


----------



## labmonkey526

Finally got it done.



















2009 Wilier Izoard Carbon Monocoque Frame
Campagnolo Super Record 11 (11-25)
Edge 68 Clinchers w/Alchemy ORC/ELF
Look Keo Classics
Deda Stem, Seatpost & Handlebar
Fizik Aliante Carbon Saddle


----------



## Tinea Pedis

I think I speak for everyone here; incredible bike, but for the love of god that saddle bag has to go!


----------



## toonraid

I like the saddle bag - it also shows the owner prefers to ride the bike than pose with it!


----------



## Karbon Kev

With or without the saddle bag, that's a lovely bike. Great wheels!


----------



## Tinea Pedis

I don't have one.

I'm no poser.

I fail to see how one implies another....


----------



## tofumann

I'm a poser because i don't have a saddle bag?

I'd say you are a "*****" cuz you need a bag to carry something that could be fitted in the jersey's rear pockets!


----------



## toonraid

I'm not going to stick tubes, levers etc in my $250 Nalini jersey.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Finally Complete


----------



## sageboy

rcjunkie3000 - what size is this Izoard?

Thanks, nice looking bike!


----------



## nvrsetl

*2010 Izoard Build*

All,

Here is my 2010 Izoard. Another project has me delaying creation of this awesome beast. But will definitely have it done in the next two months. But for now here is a list of the build

- 2010 DA2 7800 - incoming
- FSA Carbon Lite Seat Post
- Fetish Cycles Carbon one piece headset
- Selle SMP seat
- Look Carbon Ti pedals
- Mavic Krysium Anniversary edition (training)
- Campagnolo Bora Ultra 2 (race) - incoming 
- RAV-X Carbon Cages
- Garmin 705

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## nvrsetl

One more thing...

What does it take to get the 'Wilier' brand to have it's own section under MFG Forums?

Mark


----------



## rcjunkie3000

sageboy said:


> rcjunkie3000 - what size is this Izoard?
> 
> Thanks, nice looking bike!


Hey sageboy,

Thanks! :thumbsup: My 2010 Izoard is a size 47cm XS with an effective top tube of 51.5 cm. I like the bike alot, soaks up the road really well and is pretty stiff climbing compared to my old Fuji SL-1. I changed out my pedals and brakes to get it close to the same weight as my SL-1. I'll upload some new photos soon.


----------



## arndogg

I have an '08 Wilier Izoard w/ Campy Chorus. No complaints, great ride!


----------



## qpRDSqp

does anyone drive an izoard with frame size M. need to see a picture of the geometry!!


----------



## Rix4all

qpRDSqp said:


> does anyone drive an izoard with frame size M. need to see a picture of the geometry!!


Mine is a MEDIUM.....

see my messages.....


----------



## qpRDSqp

Rix4all said:


> Mine is a MEDIUM.....
> 
> see my messages.....


thx!

very nice bike!

thats really a 53 cm M frame? thought id would be much more sloped!
how tall are you?


----------



## Karbon Kev

nvrsetl said:


> One more thing...
> 
> What does it take to get the 'Wilier' brand to have it's own section under MFG Forums?
> 
> Mark


I totally agree! What does it take? Madness ........


----------



## Cpk

Here is mine a Wilier Galibier; all carbon model.


----------



## Rix4all

qpRDSqp said:


> thx!
> 
> very nice bike!
> 
> thats really a 53 cm M frame? thought id would be much more sloped!
> how tall are you?


Thank you.

Yes, it is 53cm, from BB to top of collar of seat tube.

I'm 5'9", 32.5 in. inseam.

The important measurement, though, is virtual top tube lenght : 53.8 cm for a medium.

How tall are you ?


----------



## bon_gabs

Finally my Dream bike came true with the help of twohubs.com, your cycling boutique! - 877.480.2453 the best deal on earth for High end bikes,,,its a jaw dropping looking machine,,after it was built ,its a feather light 14.7 lbs..wow,,I just test it for about 10 miles but the bike still begging for more,,I'll give it shot on sunday..enjoy the pic.











Wilier_Willy said:


> Lets spread the love of our bike frames! What kind of Wilier you own and why you like it over other bike frames.
> 
> Let's start a movement on this site and get Wilier out of "other builders" and into it's own category....:thumbsup:
> 
> Post a pick if you've got one.


----------



## nvrsetl

My contribution.


----------



## Dolamite

*Another nice izoard.*

Nice! I just bought some white tires too. I need to post some recent pics:thumbsup:


----------



## lastchild

Updated my Cento Uno to the Superleggera...worth every penny!
The bike now weighs just under 14lbs.

Dream bike.


----------



## nvrsetl

Dolamite said:


> Nice! I just bought some white tires too. I need to post some recent pics:thumbsup:



Thanks. I wasn't too sure of getting white stripped tires since I didn't want to make the bike look 'disco'. But I think they add a nice touch to the overall look. Which ones did you get?


----------



## nvrsetl

lastchild said:


> Updated my Cento Uno to the Superleggera...worth every penny!
> The bike now weighs just under 14lbs.
> 
> Dream bike.



Good god....that Super G Cento looks great! Congrats on the move. What year is the frame?


----------



## lastchild

2010 Size Large


----------



## Cpk

Sweet!


----------



## rcjunkie3000

lastchild said:


> 2010 Size Large


Thank is one sweet effin ride! :thumbsup: That is #1 on my list someday down the road. Did you get it locally at Chris' shop?


----------



## lastchild

Thanks for the compliment.
Obviously it's sweetest bike I've ever had...or will have.
I've had it since January and I *still* can't stop looking at it.
My girlfriend said to me the other day "I wish you'd stare at me like that"...if you were this pretty baby, I would.

Climbs and descends like nothing I've ever owned.


Pegasus in Danville is probably the best Wilier dealer I've ever been to.
Chris and his staff are super passionate and knowledgable about the brand...I wouldn't bring it anywhere else!


----------



## Dolamite

*Pegasus!*



lastchild said:


> Thanks for the compliment.
> Obviously it's sweetest bike I've ever had...or will have.
> I've had it since January and I *still* can't stop looking at it.
> My girlfriend said to me the other day "I wish you'd stare at me like that"...if you were this pretty baby, I would.
> 
> Climbs and descends like nothing I've ever owned.
> 
> 
> Pegasus in Danville is probably the best Wilier dealer I've ever been to.
> Chris and his staff are super passionate and knowledgable about the brand...I wouldn't bring it anywhere else!


Lastchild, I bought mine from Pegasus as well and yes they are a great bike shop! I now have a closer dealer by me In Sacramento (ikon cycles also a great shop, but tiny) so it saves me the drive. I still need to post some recent pics!


----------



## Dolamite

nvrsetl said:


> Thanks. I wasn't too sure of getting white stripped tires since I didn't want to make the bike look 'disco'. But I think they add a nice touch to the overall look. Which ones did you get?


I bought some Vitoria Rubino tires. They have been working really well for me:thumbsup:


----------



## nvrsetl

Dolamite said:


> Lastchild, I bought mine from Pegasus as well and yes they are a great bike shop! I now have a closer dealer by me In Sacramento (ikon cycles also a great shop, but tiny) so it saves me the drive. I still need to post some recent pics!



Post pics post pics!


----------



## sgt

*Not the same bike, but...*

Our staff photographer snapped this pic of my 09 Izoard a week or two ago when I had it at work... bike pron for sure.


----------



## bbronov

After a long and painful search for my next 'last bike', I decided to pull the trigger on am Iozard 105 setup since they're currently on sale. It's an awesomely beautiful bike, and it seems well suited for what I want to do on it. With an upgrade or two (wheels, perhaps), it'll be a keeper for life.


----------



## vboy19

Do any of you guy know if you can install a Vuma Quad crankset on the Cento Uno SL?


----------



## nagatahawk

I bought a new left over red/white and black '09 Izoard in June but because of health issues never really gave it a good test ride. I don't have pics yet, but it does attract attention in a crowd of Colnagos, Cervelos, Pinarellos etc.! Not to many Wilier where I ride.

I have replace the Mavics with my Vuelta Corsa Lites (1420 grams)/Continental 4000s and the Ultegra crankset witha SRAM carbon set. I have lost about 1 lbs total. I also installed a set of latex tubes and found that it rides better (faster?).

Last weekend I pushed it a little, wow this thing really flies. I have the compact crank so the gears weren't that great on the flats and rollers, although climbing was a great. On the downhill I look at my speedo and it was passing 37 mph! I freaked and hit the binders! Thats the fastest I have ever been on a road bike! The bike was super stable at hight speeds and cornered on rails.

future plans, probably a new wheelset, SRAM carbon bars and stem, then a Campy super record 11 speed drive train. but for now I'm just riding, I hope to take it on a 40 miler around Palos Verdes in a couple of weeks.

I experienced some professional jealousy from my friends at my LBS. They are a Jamis Dealer so they weren't to excited about my choice. It was a no brainer, the Wilier over a Jamis at twice the price. I won't bring my bike around there for a while! but i'm sure they will be happy to see it when I start my upgrades.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

bbronov and nagatahawk post some pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## bbronov

I'll be taking delivery a week from Monday...The bike arrived in the store today, but I can't get to Philly until then. Pictures will follow.


----------



## Wicked2006

Wilier makes some nice looking frames. I'm real interested in getting one eventually.


----------



## tidi

*nice*



Cpk said:


> Here is mine a Wilier Galibier; all carbon model.


i really like the look of this bike. well done. the set up also adds to it's beautiful look, good length stem, bar drop everything. the black looks excellent


----------



## Cpk

tidi said:


> i really like the look of this bike. well done. the set up also adds to it's beautiful look, good length stem, bar drop everything. the black looks excellent


Thanks! It's the only one that I have seen. I love it, I got a great deal on it from the Proscloset, I don't think the person who had it before me rode it a ton. I put a 130mm stem on it which replaced a 120mm because I was a little cramped. My last bike had a 55.5cm TT, this one is 54.5.


----------



## nvrsetl

vboy19 said:


> Do any of you guy know if you can install a Vuma Quad crankset on the Cento Uno SL?


No affiliation to the seller but does this answer your question...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wilier-Cento-w-...54cm-/300451865057?pt=Road_Bikes#ht_838wt_893


----------



## nvrsetl

Wicked2006 said:


> Wilier makes some nice looking frames. I'm real interested in getting one eventually.


Great deals on 2010's at your local authorized dealer. I also heard that Campy group sets were 30% off retail. 

Good luck!


----------



## vboy19

Thank you for.. wow some one who actually responded.. I saw this as well, but it looks like the bearing cups are external and is not the press fit that is seen in the current models. not sure if there is an adapter. But thank you for helping me out


----------



## nagatahawk

I'll take some and post them. I just went on my 5th ride since my recent operation. wow. this bike climbs! It will accelerate on moderate hills and on the flats sustain 20 mph cruise speed. This surprized me since i normally cruised at 18 mph on my old bike. I kept watching my speedo keep climbing up. I think It must be the ceramic bearings in the crank that allows me to spin up, because the wheelset/tires are off of my old bike. oh and the frame!!! love it!


----------



## nagatahawk

*09 Izoard*

09 Izoard Frame
Ultegra Groupo
zuelta wheelset
Continental 4000s with latex inner tubes
FSA K-Force carbon crank with ceramic bearings.
Fizk 
SpeedPlay Zero Ti
more to come!


----------



## nvrsetl

Hi folks,

Anyone know where I can get Alessandro Ballan's Cento Uno's WC bike? Or if they even sell it to the public. All I know it's a 2008 when he won the WC.

Check out the pics


----------



## Karbon Kev

You'll be hard pressed to get one now I would have thought. I test rode on in 2009 when it was available alongside their usual colours and very lovely it was too. E-Bay or an LBS with old stock could be your only hope.


----------



## nvrsetl

Karbon Kev said:


> You'll be hard pressed to get one now I would have thought. I test rode on in 2009 when it was available alongside their usual colours and very lovely it was too. E-Bay or an LBS with old stock could be your only hope.


Thanks for the reply Karbon Kev as I will be on the look out for this one. Did you notice any difference from this particular Cento to the current Cento line in terms of ride quality? I love the color combo as there is something about bikes with true WC colors.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Karbon Kev

Hi Mark

I can't help you there mate as it's the only one I have been on. I just remember it as one of the nicest handling bikes I have ever been on, simple as that. If the Superleggera is better then wow! that's all I can say.

Good bet though it you can find a WC one now, nice to get hold of one if possible. It wouldn't worry me that it's an old model. I believe a poster on here, ingmar, has one or at least he did.


----------



## nvrsetl

Karbon,

Thanks for feedback. Now you're making me want it even more :biggrin5: 

I love my Izoard and was thinking of stepping up to the SG but when I saw the WC bike I was blown away. It didn't have the cool stealth carbon design like the SG but the colors on the WC is just stunning. 

Note to INGMAR - if you see this post, please post of pics of your WC for all to salivate....


----------



## Wilier_speed

Here's my new small 2010 Wilier Izoard. Complete with 2010 SRAM Force, Fulcrum Racing 1's, and Ritchey WCS components. f anyone is interested in Wilier and live in the SF Bay Area, they should definitely check out Studio Velo. Great bunch of guys, excellent customer service, and they know their stuff.


----------



## karesz3

*2010 Wilier Izoard with SRAM Red*

Here is mine with SRAM Red and AC Aero 3's:
Unfortunately, I need to sell it, so PM me if interested.


View attachment 212832


----------



## Karbon Kev

London show pics from the Wilier stand.

They're also doing the Izoard in the fleuro colours ala Petacchi. Very nice, silly me didn't get any pics so apologies for that.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

*Cento1 and SL Integrated BB ...Ceramic bearings?*

When you purchase a Cento frameset from a dealer, Wilier will give you the option of steel bearings for Shimano/SRAM or Campagnolo. 

However, has anyone installed ceramic bearings after the fact? If so, where did you purchase? What are the bearing dimensions? Also what type of ceramic bearings did you go with; steel bearings encased in ceramic (least expensive), full ceramic bearings etc?

I know that SRAM ceramic bearings are not compatible with the Cento. I removed them from the GXP BB cups and compared the measurements against the steel bearings the frameset came with. The inner diameter and width are not the same. Only outer diameter is the same. Also, the plastic sleeve from the steel bearings will not fit into the SRAM ceramic.

Thanks


----------



## BigDaddy

*2011 Wilier Izoard*

My new 2011 Wilier Izoard


----------



## BigDaddy

*Another Pic*

my 2011 Wilier Izoard


----------



## keihoop

*Mine...about to change....*

and oh how the Photos will fly!!


----------



## mallora jeff

Here is my 2010 Izoard lampre got the upgraded fulcum 3 but just ordered a set of cosmic carbones to go on next week. Great bikes and here in Mallorca lots of fun in the mountains


----------



## keihoop

*oooh, VERY pretty! I want that Carbone Wheelset as well*

Just like this...well kinda, but your correct Color scheme of course, should look incredible. Ah..a Cento one day, one day!!!! 

But yes, I think the Carbones will be the perfect finishing piece. Please send me a pic when you get your wheels on. I will have mine by Spring.


----------



## mallora jeff

another one


----------



## mallora jeff

will add the picture this time :idea: 
new bar tape and tyres and cosmic carbones one the way now.


----------



## tober1

Wilier_speed said:


> Here's my new small 2010 Wilier Izoard. Complete with 2010 SRAM Force, Fulcrum Racing 1's, and Ritchey WCS components. f anyone is interested in Wilier and live in the SF Bay Area, they should definitely check out Studio Velo. Great bunch of guys, excellent customer service, and they know their stuff.


What lens?


----------



## bon_gabs

anyone here experiencing a squeaking noise with thier cento uno it looks like from my Sram crankset,,please help.


----------



## Serotta 63

bon_gabs said:


> anyone here experiencing a squeaking noise with thier cento uno it looks like from my Sram crankset,,please help.


I had it for a couple of weeks -- tried this and that.. it was not until I looked at my saddle position -- the saddle mount bars at a bend was touching just enough to squeak against the Cento's mount. moved the saddle forward about 1mm -- fixed and all quiet now.


----------



## bon_gabs

my saddle looks tight and secured,I only hear the noise when pedalling.,do you have a sram red crank?



Serotta 63 said:


> I had it for a couple of weeks -- tried this and that.. it was not until I looked at my saddle position -- the saddle mount bars at a bend was touching just enough to squeak against the Cento's mount. moved the saddle forward about 1mm -- fixed and all quiet now.


----------



## Serotta 63

I am Shimano.. I thought I'd offer what I had for a similar noise... I chased it at the crank, the seat tube, pedals ect... and it was too like yours only when pedaling.. good luck my fellow Cento rider.. those noises can be tough sometimes. 

btw -- my saddle was also tight -- it is just the Cento seat clamp was right at the rod bend radius of the saddle -- it just needed to move off the tangent point to be quiet.


----------



## bon_gabs

are we talking about the Ritchey stubby seatclamp? my saddle position is on the center,the rod bend is off about 3cm both side,Im using a carbon saddle rails,sorry I kind of lost to what your pointing,I hope we have the same problem..if you could show some pictures I really appreciate it..thanks




Serotta 63 said:


> I am Shimano.. I thought I'd offer what I had for a similar noise... I chased it at the crank, the seat tube, pedals ect... and it was too like yours only when pedaling.. good luck my fellow Cento rider.. those noises can be tough sometimes.
> 
> btw -- my saddle was also tight -- it is just the Cento seat clamp was right at the rod bend radius of the saddle -- it just needed to move off the tangent point to be quiet.


----------



## Serotta 63

bon_gabs said:


> are we talking about the Ritchey stubby seatclamp? my saddle position is on the center,the rod bend is off about 3cm both side,Im using a carbon saddle rails,sorry I kind of lost to what your pointing,I hope we have the same problem..if you could show some pictures I really appreciate it..thanks



does not sound like the same problem now that I hear you have carbon rods... mine were steel, and you are not mounted close to a bend. Sorry not much help here.


----------



## keihoop

*I heard a weird one about a squeek*

Do you by chance have Carbon spacers on your Stem...? A LBS guy pointed out that those can get squeeky VERY easily and as you lean over and/or pull on your bars to listen "down" at your crank area etc. etc....you are actually hearing your Carbon spacers. 

Just a thought..


----------



## keihoop

*Got mine. They are here. Found a steal.*

Will post pics of Izzy with Carbon SL's when I get back from NY next week. 

Hey, quick question for ya, have you ever heard of anyone doing their own Paint Touch ups or complete painting on a Carbon Frame???

Thanks.


----------



## bon_gabs

yes,,carbon spacers,,really? Hmm,,I need a big ears,ill give a shot again tomorrow, 


keihoop said:


> Do you by chance have Carbon spacers on your Stem...? A LBS guy pointed out that those can get squeeky VERY easily and as you lean over and/or pull on your bars to listen "down" at your crank area etc. etc....you are actually hearing your Carbon spacers.
> 
> Just a thought..


----------



## crank1979

Are there many Wilier Cento1 SLs getting around? How would the frame compare to the BMC SLC01 ProMachine I'm currently riding? 

I'm also looking at the BMC Impec and BH G5.


----------



## bigmuncher

I ride a Le Roi with Fulcrum 1's, Chorus CF, ITM carbon finish kit, and SLR saddle. It's an absolutely fantastic machine, can't see me ever getting rid of it. I'll post a pic when my camera's charged up.


----------



## bon_gabs

bigmuncher said:


> I ride a Le Roi with Fulcrum 1's, Chorus CF, ITM carbon finish kit, and SLR saddle. It's an absolutely fantastic machine, can't see me ever getting rid of it. I'll post a pic when my camera's charged up.


BTW heres my Cento set-up but Im kind of frustrated with the squeacking sound which I cant locate this time..:mad2:


----------



## bigmuncher

Nice, looks good with the Zips. I have some Easton Aeros to put on for rolling road/Training work, but need to get a Campag block onto the Shim hub, so am looking at the Ambrosio set-up, but it's heavy!

Squeaking sound??


----------



## bon_gabs

yes,,hearing it when pedalling only..any idea?

Squeaking sound??[/QUOTE]


----------



## bigmuncher

Obvioulsy, hard to tell with these things, but what about when you are pedaling out of the saddle? I ask as I've had this on a few bikes with saddles causing it - either rail to post, or where the rails attach to the actual saddle. Sounds seems to be coming from nowhere near the saddle, but it was.

Does it do it with both feet clipped in? If only one, could be pedal/crank arm.

Does it do it with hands off the bars?

Does it do it constantly, or only under load?


----------



## bon_gabs

bro,,ill try this things today,then ill update you.,,thanks



bigmuncher said:


> Obvioulsy, hard to tell with these things, but what about when you are pedaling out of the saddle? I ask as I've had this on a few bikes with saddles causing it - either rail to post, or where the rails attach to the actual saddle. Sounds seems to be coming from nowhere near the saddle, but it was.
> 
> Does it do it with both feet clipped in? If only one, could be pedal/crank arm.
> 
> Does it do it with hands off the bars?
> 
> Does it do it constantly, or only under load?


----------



## bigmuncher

No worries. And to rule out cleats, try it in some ordinary shoes.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

*2011 Wilier Cento Superleggera...Finally!*

After six months of waiting...I almost gave up and cancelled.










Here it is with the Fizik Antares that I will probably replace with the Aliante. 14.90lbs










And the bro.


----------



## bon_gabs

Bigmuncher ,,youuuu arrrrre aaaa genuios,,just tried your suggestions and voila I freacking found it,,noise came from my carbon saddle plate under which the carbon rails attached,my thigh is actually pressing it when pedalling and make a sound,I cant believe Im hearing the noise way off, down the BB area,I need a hearing aid, ,but anyway thanks for the help,noise fixed now by replacing my saddle:thumbsup: ,come and visit SoCal and I buy you lunch,, 



bigmuncher said:


> Obvioulsy, hard to tell with these things, but what about when you are pedaling out of the saddle? I ask as I've had this on a few bikes with saddles causing it - either rail to post, or where the rails attach to the actual saddle. Sounds seems to be coming from nowhere near the saddle, but it was.
> 
> Does it do it with both feet clipped in? If only one, could be pedal/crank arm.
> 
> Does it do it with hands off the bars?
> 
> Does it do it constantly, or only under load?


----------



## bigmuncher

Coolio! Nothing wrong with your hearing, that's exactly what happened to me the first time - sound goes right through the frame and pops out somewhere else. I spent ages tightening and greasing stuff before I finally saw the light. Lunch and a Wiler roll-out would be cool!


----------



## cq20

This is a slightly different Wilier experience. I recently replaced by "old" Wilier with a new, allegedly Mirage equipped, model (both bikes are lower down the range than the exotica in the rest of this thread). I wasn't worried about the Mirage groupset because that was all going onto a spare frame and was to be replaced by my Centaur stuff. So.. 

- handlebars off - my Dedas and Centaur on, 
- read der off (oh, it's a Veloce rather than Mirage; oh well bit of a bonus) - Centaur on
- front der (oh, it's a Record; stop look again, yes it's a Record rather than Mirage!) – Centaur consigned to spare frame, Record left in place and polished.

Spoke to the dealer and he says he has seen this sort of thing before. Wilier aren't too good on the stock control side of things, so when they run out of groupset parts on a build, they replace the missing part with the next one available up the range, all the way to Record.

(I was tempted to put the Record on eBay but that seemed like being a bit ungrateful.)


----------



## bigmuncher

Cool. Funny how that sort of luck doesn't happen to me!


----------



## mallora jeff

new wheels


----------



## Steeeve430

Some gorgeous looking bikes in here! I hope to be picking up a 2010 Izoard with Ultegra in medium tomorrow or Friday, Im 6'0 and am slightly more torso than leg so we're going to switch in a 120 stem to fit me better. I fit well on the frame with that exception and luckily its a simple swap to make it work, I was so happy to see my LBS had a 2010. Im not gonna change anything for a while except maybe ditch the saddle for something a little more comfy. 

I was set on either the Izoard or a 2010 Pinarello FP2 which they also happened to have hanging around so I test rode both. I did like both but the extra weight of the FP2 turned me off and it felt a little sloppier handling than the Izoard, which was very precise and sharp.


----------



## Cpk

Steeeve430 said:


> I hope to be picking up a 2010 Izoard with Ultegra in medium tomorrow or Friday, Im 6'0 and am slightly more torso than leg so we're going to switch in a 120 stem to fit me better.



Really?!? At your height esp. with a longer torso you should be on at least a large with a 120-130 stem, an XL in that bike might actually be closer to the right size for someone your height. 

Ask here before you buy it and see what other people suggest, but I think a medium is way too small for a person 6' even with a 120mm stem. I'm 5' 9.75" and I have a medium Galibier BUT the top tube is 54.5 and I'm running a 130 stem and my seats almost all the way back and that is as small as I could/would possibly go want to go. You are a bigger guy on an even smaller bike, the Izoard's top tube is 53.8 with a shorter stem and a shorter head tube. 

What was the size of your last bike? It's only a really good deal if the bike fits and sometimes bike shops will be more optimistic about a bikes fit, esp a leftover, to get it out the door. Sorry if I threw a wrench, and maybe it is all good, but there have been other people here that have posted about the exact same type of situation. After a few months riding on a bike that is too small they wonder why there back hurts, there knees hurt etc. Seriously I would post a direct question about your size and the prospective bike's size and get so opinions from some of the really experienced people on this board. Nothing worse then spending a lot of money on a bike that doesn't fit.


----------



## keihoop

*Just sayin.*


----------



## keihoop

*Time to share*

My modified Izoard...well, wheels 'n things is all.


----------



## a_avery007

beautiful bike, but lose the red tape, black stem, go all white and the remove the cosmos stickers they kill the look or go ALL black post, saddle, stem bar tape and still remove the stickers.

of course this is my lousy 2cents and it is your ride and it still is great!


----------



## keihoop

a_avery007 said:


> beautiful bike, but lose the red tape, black stem, go all white and the remove the cosmos stickers they kill the look or go ALL black post, saddle, stem bar tape and still remove the stickers.
> 
> of course this is my lousy 2cents and it is your ride and it still is great!



No, no...much appreciated. It's weird. I have been staring and staring at it week on end before every ride and I cant put my finger on it....yet I think you just did!

White Stem - Check!
Remove the Stickers - Check!
What color tape though if I go white stem, white post, etc...?


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Sweet, nice Izoard. I like the white "Cosmic" decals on the wheelset. It looks fast. Change out the stock black seatpost collar to a white one. Keep the black stem. Change bar tape to white. And swap water cages for the white Elite cages. :thumbsup: 

Or leave it as is. It looks nice and definitely an attention grabber.


----------



## keihoop

I think I have decided to go:

Wet Black Ritchey Seat Post
Wet Black Ritchey Stem
Ritchey Black Bar Tape
Black Cages as mentioned

: all ordered from Real Cyclist today will install this weekend and perhaps sleep better going forward.
I have a Black Saddle but I might just wait to see if the White saddle lends that extra nuance against the new black features and contrasts those White brake hoods, if not, Black Saddle it is.

The decals though, the decals...tough call....!!


----------



## a_avery007

solid choices mate, black saddle right? but try and mount flat black stem and post and see how it plays off with the wheels....don't know if the wheels have a high gloss sheen..

get rid of the decals, you are showing your ride not free advertising for mavic...lol

try it with them you can always take them off....

enjoy your beauty and remember to keep her clean..

the blue Izoard is smokin'....


----------



## nasty204

*This is the look, I was looking for but..*



nbrigato said:


> Hopefully I did this right. I'm trying to attach a photo of my 2008 Izoard, with Campy Record and Fulcrum Zero's. It is a wonderful bike. I took this photo back in December of 2007 right after I took it out of the box. It has been fine tuned since then. I had to reduce the pixels and resize the photo - hopefully this works (first timer).


I was scouting around for a new wheelset to replace my Fulcrum 7, was deliberating on the Zero , but was itching to get try out Carbons and Tubular.

Ended up with American Classic 38 Tubular. 

Will post pics soon.


----------



## Infini

Izoard....


----------



## c_rex

Purty Infini! Doesn't that seat angle give you grief? I have those same bottle cages on my Imperiale but went red on one for antisymmetry. Lookin' good!


----------



## keihoop

*Avery....getting there.....!! Almost done!*



a_avery007 said:


> beautiful bike, but lose the red tape, black stem, go all white and the remove the cosmos stickers they kill the look or go ALL black post, saddle, stem bar tape and still remove the stickers.
> 
> of course this is my lousy 2cents and it is your ride and it still is great!


----------



## podilato1

*2009 Wilier Izoard*

I admit that they are at the very top of the list for most beautiful bikes. I built my bike from Competitive cyclist in 2009 as such:
complete record 11 including seat mast
campagnolo eurus wheel set
selle italia flight saddle.
If i can figure out how to upload pics I will.
It climbs very well.


----------



## nasty204

*The Italian Job meets French Connection*

The Wilier with DA Groupset while Look has the Campy SR 11.

Two different ride and feel, and I like them both.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

nasty204 said:


> The Wilier with DA Groupset while Look has the Campy SR 11.
> 
> Two different ride and feel, and I like them both.


I have the wilier cento and had a wilier izoard. Looking at the gran turismo too currently for a second ride to replace my izoard. I like the look 586 also. Could you comment on the differences or briefly compare the two from your experience? Thanks.


----------



## nasty204

rcjunkie3000 said:


> I have the wilier cento and had a wilier izoard. Looking at the gran turismo too currently for a second ride to replace my izoard. I like the look 586 also. Could you comment on the differences or briefly compare the two from your experience? Thanks.


For a more balance ride of comfort on long distance , the Izoard is the one I go for, the AC carbon tubulars complements the frameset with a more forgiving ride. 

The Look with the Campy SR11 is more responsive and agile, it is also stiffer. I like this in a short distance ride with a mix of curves, and ups/down terrain. The bike seems to be always wanting to spring into action.

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## hagi

Hey, just got my 2011 Izoard, but problem! It's a large instead of the medium i was supposed to get. I'm 5'9", 32" inside leg. I'm barely straddling the crossbar so should i keep it or send it back and wait for a medium? I could probably get by on it but think it's too big.
I've had a few bikes that were too big for me so probably used to getting by.


----------



## BigDaddy

Send it back and get what fits.


----------



## BigDaddy

Send it back and get what fits.


----------



## c_rex

Send 'er back Hagi. You and I are approximately the same size. I rode a Large and it's too big. Maybe a hassle but worth the trouble.


----------



## mitch66

*My Izoard*

Hi,

After years with mountain biking, I finally got my self a decent road bike. I bought a factory spec Wilier Izoard with Campa Athena 11 from Bikebuster, May 2010. Since then I have changed the seatpost, stem, handlebar and fork to 3T Team, and the wheels to Campa Eurus. At 7.2 kg it's not the lightest bike around, but comfy, agile and robust as h... Pretty good looking to.




























/mitch


----------



## Karbon Kev

ooh this is nice
http://road.cc/content/news/35495-wilier-launch-superlight-road-bike


----------



## nasty204

*Just looks great*



mitch66 said:


> Hi,
> 
> After years with mountain biking, I finally got my self a decent road bike. I bought a factory spec Wilier Izoard with Campa Athena 11 from Bikebuster, May 2010. Since then I have changed the seatpost, stem, handlebar and fork to 3T Team, and the wheels to Campa Eurus. At 7.2 kg it's not the lightest bike around, but comfy, agile and robust as h... Pretty good looking to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /mitch


Love the look. :thumbsup:


----------



## scbmx01

keihoop said:


>



If you get a white stem, get some white spacers for a really clean look.


----------



## jtompilot

I cant control my self. I'm in need of serious help.

After years of drooling over Colnago C50's that I cant afford and being somewhat affraid of used carbon I bought a new 2011 Izoard XP off EBAY. I hope I did the right thing.

Red, Black, and White. What color cable housing should I use?

Also I dont have a 31.6 post but an extra 27.2 Is it acceptable to use a shim?


----------



## nasty204

jtompilot said:


> I cant control my self. I'm in need of serious help.
> 
> After years of drooling over Colnago C50's that I cant afford and being somewhat affraid of used carbon I bought a new 2011 Izoard XP off EBAY. I hope I did the right thing.
> 
> Red, Black, and White. What color cable housing should I use?
> 
> Also I dont have a 31.6 post but an extra 27.2 Is it acceptable to use a shim?


I would avoid the shiim if I can. It might look odd as the thinner seat post coming out from the thicker seat tube.

That is just me.


----------



## RichD

Hi all, just joined the Forum after a web-search whislt researching my Wilier upgrade. Great Forum, great pics.

I've been riding an Izoard, which is great, but a bit of financial luck means I'm in a once-in-a-lifetime position of being able to get a Cento Uno frameset. However getting conflicting advice on sizing and would welcome any advice;

I'm 5ft 11.5", 33" inside leg 82kg (for what its worth) 

My Izoard is an XL with a 570 mm top tube which Has always been too much of a stretch. I eventually swapped the stock 115mm stem for a 100mm to shorten it. The C-to-C of the XL Izoard is 52.9cm hence I don't run too much seatpost length. Head tube is 19.5mm, with no spacers.

Unfortunately I seem to fall between an L and XL Cento 1. The shorter top tube and head tube of the L probably suit me best (555 and 15.9 respectively) but the sloping geometry of the cento 1 may better suit XL (50 cm C-to-C) than L (47 cm).

Any Cento 1 riders out there with their experience, or any riders with thoughts ?

For what its worth, I'm leaning towards L with more seatpost. A lot more seatpost. 

Thanks !


----------



## Cpk

RichD said:


> For what its worth, I'm leaning towards L with more seatpost. A lot more seatpost.
> 
> Thanks !


I would do this, I ride with a 130mm stem, but I would rather have it like that then with a short 90-100 stem


----------



## pbd

jtompilot said:


> Looks Great. Whats on the cable protecting the head tube from cable rub?
> 
> I dont understand why manufactors just dont put the cable stops on the head tube.....


I second this.

The other good recommendation I've seen is crossing over the shift cables in front of the headtube, and then crossthing back over again under the downtube. Looking at it, it makes sense, and I'll probably try it next time I'm removing the cables anyway.


----------



## Arrwin

*Gran Turismo*

Hey guys,

Looking for my first road bike and the LBS suggested the Gran Turismo. Hard to find reviews on it since it's pretty new. Any GT owners here? If possible, would like to get some reviews and pics always appreciated! 

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Erion929

Arrwin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Looking for my first road bike and the LBS suggested the Gran Turismo. Hard to find reviews on it since it's pretty new. Any GT owners here? If possible, would like to get some reviews and pics always appreciated!
> 
> Thanks! :thumbsup:




Arrwin, Arrwin, Arrwin....this is not the thread I sent you to :mad2:

It's this one: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=215772 


**


----------



## Arrwin

Erion929 said:


> Arrwin, Arrwin, Arrwin....this is not the thread I sent you to :mad2:
> 
> It's this one: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=215772
> 
> 
> **


Haha. Thanks, but went through that thread already.  Anything else??


----------



## jtompilot

Looks Great. Whats on the cable protecting the head tube from cable rub?

I dont understand why manufactors just dont put the cable stops on the head tube.....



mitch66 said:


> Hi,
> 
> After years with mountain biking, I finally got my self a decent road bike. I bought a factory spec Wilier Izoard with Campa Athena 11 from Bikebuster, May 2010. Since then I have changed the seatpost, stem, handlebar and fork to 3T Team, and the wheels to Campa Eurus. At 7.2 kg it's not the lightest bike around, but comfy, agile and robust as h... Pretty good looking to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /mitch


----------



## Erion929

Oh, ok :thumbsup: That's the only I've found, too. I think the best review is the one in Road Bike Action magazine (May '11)....I read a little of it in the grocery store, but didn't get to read it all, haha. Try to find it.

**


----------



## Arrwin

Erion929 said:


> Oh, ok :thumbsup: That's the only I've found, too. I think the best review is the one in Road Bike Action magazine (May '11)....I read a little of it in the grocery store, but didn't get to read it all, haha. Try to find it.
> 
> **


Here you go my friend....
http://www.roadbikeaction.com/Tech-Features/content/67/4178/Wilier-Gran-Turismo.html


----------



## Erion929

Ahhh, yes....that was the article. Seems even though it has the moniker "Gran Turismo", implying to me that it is an all-around cruiser, it leans to the stiffer and racier side of the middle. I guess the Izoard is one level down and slightly more comfortable on rough roads. The GT looks sweet....I might look at that if I improve my riding strength / goals. :thumbsup:

**


----------



## ridenicebike

*Nice Bike*

Wilier Cento Uno Superleggera size XL
Dura Ace group
Wilier SLK stem
Time Ergo Force handlebars
Selle Italia Flite Team saddle
DT Swiss 190 hubs
Enve 145 tubular rims
DT Swiss Aero Light spokes
Zipp Tangente tires
Time Carbon IClick pedals
14 pounds 8 ounces
Nice Bike!!!


----------



## Serotta 63

*My Cento 1*

XXL Frame
3T Bar and Stem
Campy Eurus Wheels and Conti 4000 25 size tires.
Durace and Utegra mix

If the sun comes out I will post a few more photos.


----------



## hagi

Posted on the other thread, but just as an FYI as I asked here earlier, sent back the large and got my medium frame on Friday.
16.5lbs without pedals etc. Have 105/FSA with my own Mavic Ksyriums SLs. 
1st impressions very very good. Did 40 odd miles over the weekend. Quick, comfortable and really like the look. Got carbon seatpost/cages added to make up for the delay. Just need new skewers, ti cage bolts and a carbon stem to get weight down the last bit! 
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Pinarello2

*My new baby Cento 1*

Just got this built up. Haven't seen this color here on site yet so thought I'd share. Love, love, love the ride.


----------



## Brew1

That is one nice looking Wilier!!!!


----------



## anotherguy

Pinarello2 said:


> Just got this built up. Haven't seen this color here on site yet so thought I'd share. Love, love, love the ride.


Did you order that from Competitive Cyclist? They had that same color combo on their facebook page about a week ago and as much as I already loved the Cento 1, that color pushed it over the top, forcing me to go digging in the couch for money.


----------



## Pinarello2

anotherguy said:


> Did you order that from Competitive Cyclist? They had that same color combo on their facebook page about a week ago and as much as I already loved the Cento 1, that color pushed it over the top, forcing me to go digging in the couch for money.


Yes, Competive Cyclist. they did a nice job. I found the frame on the wilierusa.com site as a Special Order. Angelo from Wilier was very helpful in getting it to me in record time (about a month) Couldn't believe it! Very nice man to work with.


----------



## anotherguy

Pinarello2 said:


> Yes, Competive Cyclist. they did a nice job. I found the frame on the wilierusa.com site as a Special Order. Angelo from Wilier was very helpful in getting it to me in record time (about a month) Couldn't believe it! Very nice man to work with.


Awesome. Than I saw your specific frame on their facebook page.  Was it the same price as the standard color schemes? I literally emailed them about this yesterday but haven't heard back and was planning on calling tomorrow.

(Obviously I love your bike).


----------



## pbd

Pinarello2 said:


> Just got this built up. Haven't seen this color here on site yet so thought I'd share. Love, love, love the ride.


I'm sure you get this a lot, but that bike is gorgeous. 

The frame paintjob took a couple of looks to grow on me after seeing it on CC's facebook page the first time, but I've come around to the point I think it's one of my top 5 favorite frames ever in the looks department.


----------



## pbd

And, with the above being my 10th post, I can now post a picture of my new Izoard.

It's becoming a common bike on the internet thanks to CC's AMAZING deal, but it's completely unique in my city as far as I know, and I LOVE it.


----------



## Brew1

My new Izoard..


----------



## steve90068

all built up!


----------



## ridenicebike

Nice Izoards fellas. What do they weigh? I know that those frames are actually lighter than what they are listed as.
Steve, how do you like your Rols?


----------



## Brew1

ridenicebike said:


> Nice Izoards fellas. What do they weigh? I know that those frames are actually lighter than what they are listed as.
> Steve, how do you like your Rols?


Mine with Force is right at 17lbs, really helps with the hills. Before this one my lightest bike was 19.5lbs and my steel tips the scale at 21.4lbs. Makes me not want to ride the other ones...


----------



## ridenicebike

Nice build Brew.


----------



## djpfine

Took my Izoard from CC out for its first ride today and was blown away! What a great bike. I had planned to use it as a weekend only bike and revert back to my Giant Defy for weekday commuting duties (40-50 miles one way), but I just don't think I want to ride anything else.

Couldn't be happier right now!


----------



## Pinarello2

*2011 Wilier Cento 1 Green*

Posted this earlier, but trying to get better pictures for the forum. Sorry for quality...phone pics ya know.


----------



## c_rex

Stunner Pinarello2! As I stare at that second picture I swear I see a little Imp hovering over the top tube, perhaps suggesting you put this ride through its paces. ;-P

Beauty of a bike.


----------



## c_rex

what the heck... mine:


----------



## bon_gabs

Full Sram RED


----------



## Pinarello2

*Nice bike t rex.*

Am I seeing Sram Cranks and Shimano here?


----------



## bon_gabs

Pinarello2 said:


> Am I seeing Sram Cranks and Shimano here?


----------



## Pinarello2

bon_gabs said:


>


Sorry for confusion-directed at c_rex above. Love your Cento 1 BTW. Built mine with Sram Red (Black) too. Love the group.


----------



## anotherguy

Pinarello2 said:


> Posted this earlier, but trying to get better pictures for the forum. Sorry for quality...phone pics ya know.


What are the extensions on the bar ends?


----------



## c_rex

Pinarello2 said:


> Am I seeing Sram Cranks and Shimano here?


Yep- good eye(s).


----------



## Pinarello2

Mirrors....


----------



## anotherguy

Pinarello2 said:


> Posted this earlier, but trying to get better pictures for the forum. Sorry for quality...phone pics ya know.


As a random aside, the little sensor arm that sticks up on your Garmin's GSC-10 on the chain stay has a screw that you can loosen so you can adjust the arm. I have rotated inboard bringing it closer to the magnet, but still plenty far from the spokes. It helps get it out of the way so it's just once less thing to snag stuff on.


----------



## anotherguy

Pinarello2 said:


> Posted this earlier, but trying to get better pictures for the forum. Sorry for quality...phone pics ya know.


As a random aside, the little sensor arm that sticks up on your Garmin's GSC-10 on the chain stay has a screw that you can loosen so you can adjust the arm. I have rotated inboard bringing it closer to the magnet, but still plenty far from the spokes. It helps get it out of the way so it can't get snagged on stuff and for me it improved the performance of the sensor.


----------



## scarsdale

Does anyone know where I can find the "Wilier Izoard XP Petacchi Road Bike - 2011" in the black and neon green color scheme in southern California, or any website that has it and can ship to the USA.


----------



## anotherguy

scarsdale said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the "Wilier Izoard XP Petacchi Road Bike - 2011" in the black and neon green color scheme in southern California, or any website that has it and can ship to the USA.


Give Competitive Cyclist a call. I just had them custom order a Cento for me in a non-US color yesterday. If Wilier makes it, they can get it (including the Cento SL-R they posted on facebook awhile back...drool). Just make sure you know your size as there are no returns on custom order frames. They are easy to deal with and provide great customer service. I have dealt with Brett Cole a bunch and it took me all of ten minutes of phone time yesterday to order a custom frame and a bunch of goodies, specify shipping instructions for two different shipments, provide payment info, etc. Quick, easy and painless.


----------



## tuanchau

*New to the Wilier Owner Club*

I just joined the Wilier owners club. I'll post pics as soon as I get 10 posts


----------



## Arrwin

tuanchau said:


> I just joined the Wilier owners club. I'll post pics as soon as I get 10 posts


Congrats! Which model did you get?


----------



## tuanchau

Just racked up my 10th post. Here are the pictures!


----------



## pbd

Nice, matching couple's set, or just 2 for yourself?


----------



## tuanchau

Mine is the medium Izoard with SRAM Force and white stripe tire. My female friend has the extra small with SRAM Rival and red stripe tire.


----------



## rhd1607

Just added a Wilier Izoard XP to the family. Jumped all over the CC deal. I've swapped out a few parts. She rides like a champ and is a real beauty. I'm very happy with her. I was really impressed with the handling of this bike. My 2011 Roubaix Elite can't compete. Just sayin. :thumbsup:


----------



## pbd

rhd1607 said:


> Just added a Wilier Izoard XP to the family. Jumped all over the CC deal. I've swapped out a few parts. She rides like a champ and is a real beauty. I'm very happy with her. I was really impressed with the handling of this bike. My 2011 Roubaix Elite can't compete. Just sayin. :thumbsup:


Nice. 

My final choice came down to essentially Roubaix or Izoard XP, could you expand a little bit on your feelings between the 2? I based my opinions on pretty short rides on the Roubaix, I'd love to read some more experienced comparisons, so I know what I'm looking at in the future.


----------



## rhd1607

pbd said:


> Nice.
> 
> My final choice came down to essentially Roubaix or Izoard XP, could you expand a little bit on your feelings between the 2? I based my opinions on pretty short rides on the Roubaix, I'd love to read some more experienced comparisons, so I know what I'm looking at in the future.


I mean don't get me wrong, the Roubaix is a great machine. I've put about 3000 miles on the bike and have many good things to say about it. It's very plush and very comfortable. It climbs very well and is great at descending. However, the one thing I'm not really crazy about is the handling. It's not that snappy and feels a little dead. Like it has no life to it. The acceleration is something to be desired as well. The bike is pretty spec'd out but yet it just feels boring. Again, that's my opinion and please don't take it personal. Overall is a fantastic bike. :thumbsup:

Now the Wilier just feels awesome. It's snappy as hell. It's like telepathy. The bike knows where I want to go. She accelerates pretty well. Climbs like a champ and for some reason I just want to keep pushing it further. Also, the bike is just plain sexy looking. With that in mind, I love my bikes. 

Now, Ride on brotha!! :cornut:

BTW, This is the Roubaix.


----------



## brumos

Here's my very first road bike. My cycling background is XC mtn biking.
Picked this up yesterday, 2011 Gran Turismo completely stock with 0 miles so far.


----------



## Arrwin

brumos said:


> Here's my very first road bike. My cycling background is XC mtn biking.
> Picked this up yesterday, 2011 Gran Turismo completely stock with 0 miles so far.


Nice! I've pretty much decided on the GT also in the White/Red combo. Please let us know your thoughts when you put some miles on it. Did you look at any other bikes? For me, it's between the Cervelo R3 and the GT.


----------



## TricksterG

Hey C_Rex, how are you liking that Imperiale? I was looking into it and was wondering how you like the ride.


----------



## anotherguy

tuanchau said:


> Just racked up my 10th post. Here are the pictures!


Great looking bikes. I really like the way the carbon pattern in the wheels shows in the light.


----------



## brumos

Arrwin said:


> Nice! I've pretty much decided on the GT also in the White/Red combo. Please let us know your thoughts when you put some miles on it. Did you look at any other bikes? For me, it's between the Cervelo R3 and the GT.


As a matter of fact I looked at quite a few bikes. I demo'd a Focus Cayo, Cervelo R3, Ridley Noah, Scott, Pinarello FP2 & FP3.
I really liked the ride of the Cervelo but wasn't too fond of the esthetics. In the end it came down to the Pinarello FP3 and the Gran Turismo. Chose the GT in the end because I got a great deal on it and it felt the most comfortable.


----------



## Arrwin

brumos said:


> As a matter of fact I looked at quite a few bikes. I demo'd a Focus Cayo, Cervelo R3, Ridley Noah, Scott, Pinarello FP2 & FP3.
> I really liked the ride of the Cervelo but wasn't too fond of the esthetics. In the end it came down to the Pinarello FP3 and the Gran Turismo. Chose the GT in the end because I got a great deal on it and it felt the most comfortable.


I've came to the same conclusions as you on the R3. Like the ride...not crazy about the aesthetics, esp compared to the GT. Do you mind me asking how much you paid for the GT? Feel free to PM me if you rather not say on the forum.

Thanks.


----------



## johnnyletrois

Out of all the above XPs, which are the wheels that come with the CC Rival deal? I'm wondering if I should stick with the wheelset that comes with it or try to upgrade when I buy.


----------



## tuanchau

johnnyletrois said:


> Out of all the above XPs, which are the wheels that come with the CC Rival deal? I'm wondering if I should stick with the wheelset that comes with it or try to upgrade when I buy.


I believe the Izoards normally come with Fulcrum Racing 7's but the CC builds come with Mavic Aksium's. I went with the Mavic K10's and also picked up the Mavic Cosmic SL's


----------



## anotherguy

Woohoo! Should have my Cento1 frame by the end of the month! I'll finally get to stop staring at the pile of awesomeness that is awaiting the frame for assembly. The downside is that I will no longer have a loose set of handlebars laying around to hold onto while I watch races.


----------



## pbd

The Izoard XP has become quite popular around here, and rightly so thanks to the quality and excellent value available from Competitive Cyclist on the Izoard XP. I love my XP, and I know many others on here do as well, so it piqued my interest when I found this picture. It's from Competitive Cyclist's photo stream, and shows the 2012 Izoard XP paintjob (at least one of them).

Personally, I'm not a fan, I like the 2011 look a lot better.











I LOVE this Izoard XP in Petacchi colors though, even though the pics don't do it justice from what I hear.


----------



## Arrwin

pbd said:


> The Izoard XP has become quite popular around here, and rightly so thanks to the quality and excellent value available from Competitive Cyclist on the Izoard XP. I love my XP, and I know many others on here do as well, so it piqued my interest when I found this picture. It's from Competitive Cyclist's photo stream, and shows the 2012 Izoard XP paintjob (at least one of them).
> 
> Personally, I'm not a fan, I like the 2011 look a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this Izoard XP in Petacchi colors though, even though the pics don't do it justice from what I hear.


Thanks for sharing! Do they have pics of the 2012 Gran Turismo? Would love to seem them.

Thanks.


----------



## smankow

I've been hearing that the Izoard models are gone after 2011


----------



## pbd

I'm just looking through Competitive Cyclist's flickr account, I don't notice any differences in Cento1 or Gran Turismo, all the paintschemes I'm seeing for those are the same as what's on Wilier's current website. Of course there are tons of pics of the new Zero.7 and the new TwinFoil.

For instance, here's one of the Cento1 special order colors on the website, with a Gran Turismo in the background that looks the same. ETA: Actually, I take that back. The Gran Turismo looks the same to me, but this Cento1 color combo isn't on the Wilier website that I can see. The shape/scheme is the same, but the colors are different. 












Another Cento1 color not on the website in 2011 that I can see











Another interesting one, this is aluminum with 105.


----------



## pbd

smankow said:


> I've been hearing that the Izoard models are gone after 2011


Interesting. I have no inside information, I just saw these pics from CC. It's a paintjob I haven't seen before, and CC labeled it as "Wilier Izoard XP - 2012".


----------



## pbd

Alright, it's growing on me. Looks a lot better built-up.


https://www.evanscycles.com/products/wilier/izoard-xp-special-edition-2012-road-bike-ec029521


----------



## Brew1

Not too bad, maybe a little more black on the rims to match the crank a bit more.


----------



## Wilier_speed

Looks good but I don't like how the newer models have "Wilier" written on some of the components. 
I still think the original Izoard (non xp) still had the best job.


----------



## UFLBret

*my new Imperiale*

Here's my new 2011 Imperiale! I've been on a '07 Ridley Damocles for the last few years and really love that bike. It is one of a kind also, factory painted with University of FL colors/logos. Don't think I can ever part with it. BUT......I rode the Imperiale for the first time tonight and I think I'm in love! Seat mast is still about a half inch too high so my short 30 mile ride was a little uncomfortable towards the end. Right away standing up and sprinting this bike just wants to GO. Super stiff. Will post more ride reports after the weekend, doing 50 Saturday and 45 recovery on Sunday.

Full Ultegra groupset
Ritchey stem/bar/seatmast topper
Reynolds DV3K clinchers (Fulcrum R1 as secondary's)


----------



## Erion929

UFLBret said:


> Here's my new 2011 Imperiale! I've been on a '07 Ridley Damocles for the last few years and really love that bike. It is one of a kind also, factory painted with University of FL colors/logos. Don't think I can ever part with it. BUT......I rode the Imperiale for the first time tonight and I think I'm in love! Seat mast is still about a half inch too high so my short 30 mile ride was a little uncomfortable towards the end. Right away standing up and sprinting this bike just wants to GO. Super stiff. Will post more ride reports after the weekend, doing 50 Saturday and 45 recovery on Sunday.
> 
> Full Ultegra groupset
> Ritchey stem/bar/seatmast topper
> Reynolds DV3K clinchers (Fulcrum R1 as secondary's)



Have earmarked the Gran Turismo for a new bike at some point,,,,but recently have been eyeing the somewhat under-the-radar Imperiale. There are some nice deals out there on a this high level steed...

Anyway, have read plenty on it's stiff, racy ways.....PLEASE comment on it's road comfort and shock absorption when you get those rides in. Does the frame leave you tired or beat up after long rides? Thanks! :thumbsup:


**


----------



## anotherguy

Wilier_speed said:


> Looks good but I don't like how the newer models have "Wilier" written on some of the components.
> I still think the original Izoard (non xp) still had the best job.


It's not just the newer models. The older Wilier's had the company name and logos aplenty. Albeit on campy components instead of FSA.


----------



## Arrwin

When do they typically unveil the rest of the 2012 models?


----------



## tuanchau

pbd said:


> I LOVE this Izoard XP in Petacchi colors though, even though the pics don't do it justice from what I hear.


Darn, I wish this color was available before I just bought my Izoard! :mad2:


----------



## Brew1

tuanchau said:


> Darn, I wish this color was available before I just bought my Izoard! :mad2:


Yes, me too.........


----------



## pbd

The Petacchi version of the Izoard XP was actually a 2011 model as well, they showed it at the trade shows last fall. I just posted the pic again because it's still a great looking bike. It does look like the components have been updated somewhat, so I guess they're just continuing the option into 2012.

I think it might've been a special order only frame, and it hasn't shown up on their website at all.


----------



## Erion929

You also wouldn't have gotten it for CC's $1799 price, I'm sure. :idea:

**


----------



## kashcraft81

*My Izoard XP*

View attachment 236686


View attachment 236687


----------



## Wilier_speed

anotherguy said:


> It's not just the newer models. The older Wilier's had the company name and logos aplenty. Albeit on campy components instead of FSA.


I forgot they did that. For some reason it works better on campy


----------



## anotherguy

Wilier_speed said:


> I forgot they did that. For some reason it works better on campy


Sure does. It has panache on campy. On FSA is likes a NASCAR. 

I really want one of those cromovelato La Triestina's.


----------



## Shrubberer

Loving my '11 Gran Turismo. 
Full Ultegra (No FSA/Wilier co-branded parts)
Ritchey, Selle Italia & Look make up the cockpit
Upgraded to Fulcrum Racing 3 wheelset


----------



## Arrwin

Shrubberer said:


> Loving my '11 Gran Turismo.
> Full Ultegra (No FSA/Wilier co-branded parts)
> Ritchey, Selle Italia & Look make up the cockpit
> Upgraded to Fulcrum Racing 3 wheelset


She looks sweet! May I ask what type of riding do you usually do? Any racing?

Thanks.


----------



## Shrubberer

Loving this thread


----------



## Shrubberer

I do local club rides for the most part. 50-100km, plus longer rides with friends. In the spring I do the training rides for the ride2survive and the 400km event itself in June. Also try to commute to work when I can. Did some mountain races years ago but racing isn't really my thing. 
Cheers!


----------



## rhd1607

Seriously. Some nice bikes gentleman. Enjoy. I know I am! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyletrois

Just got back from the LBS with this. Very excited.


----------



## UFLBret

NICE! Hope that's not the carbon rail Arione. If so your bum is going to hate you. Those carbon rails don't give AT ALL.


----------



## pbd

Beautiful.


----------



## johnnyletrois

UFLBret said:


> NICE! Hope that's not the carbon rail Arione. If so your bum is going to hate you. Those carbon rails don't give AT ALL.


Thanks!

It is and was part of the package. If I don't like it I can always put it on ebay.

Planning on doing 50 miles in the morning for the first shake down ride.

My eye was originally on the Izoard XP at CC, but this was too good to pass up at the LBS so I stretched my budget.


----------



## Erion929

johnnyletrois said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It is and was part of the package. If I don't like it I can always put it on ebay.
> 
> Planning on doing 50 miles in the morning for the first shake down ride.
> 
> My eye was originally on the Izoard XP at CC, but this was too good to pass up at the LBS so I stretched my budget.




PMed ya! 


**


----------



## Kortwa

I really wish that Wilier was selling the Izoard in the Petacchi colors. (I emailed Wilier USA and they said they wouldnt even let you special order it  )

Anyways I am going in to my LBS next week to get a Gran Turismo '11 in black with some Fulcrum Racing Zeros. Should look really sweet and I will upload pics when I get it. Cant wait to get my first road bike.


----------



## johnnyletrois

Erion929 said:


> PMed ya!
> 
> 
> **


I don't have enough posts to respond via PM.

Thanks!

LBS had a customer order the 2011 frame in XL, gave them the measurements to cut the seat post over the phone, and the shop cut it. Turned out to be a couple mil too short, so the shop built it up with full Ultegra 6700 except for the crank, which is SRAM Red. They put on Easton EA50 Aeros, a Fizik carbon rail Arione saddle, Ritchey 4-axis stem, and Zipp Service Course bars. It's a bit of a franken-bike with the mix and I'd prefer full SRAM over the Ultegra. They were asking $3800 and I got them down to $3450. I way overstretched my budget of $2k, but I haven't bought a bike in 20 years and figured this was worth it.


----------



## Erion929

Wow, a 2011 Cento1 w/Ultegra and aftermarket parts for $3450 ....niiiice!! :thumbsup:

I gotta go find that Measure Twice, Cut Once place 



**


----------



## Kortwa

That is a fantastic deal on a Cento1. Congrats.


----------



## Shrubberer

If anyone is looking... on craigslist in Vancouver there is a 'mint condition' 2010 Cento 1 Superlegerra size Large w/ full Campy Super Record 11 gruppo. Reynolds Attack carbon clinchers, FSA carbon integreated bar/stem, TRP titanium brakes, Look Keo pedals, Selle Bassano saddle, carbon cages. Priced at $4500 Canadian


----------



## jasonbbrowne

*Wilier fan*

2009 mortirolo mirage up specced and now a great sub 18lb machine! token carbon 30mm aero wheelset, carbon - easton aero ec70 bars, ritchey carbon superlogic seatpost. wcs 4axis ritchey stem, selle flite kit carbonio saddle. Mirage groupset good but a record groupset wouldn't go a miss! or sram red would be even nicer!! - Great bike, just a shame the person riding it isn't a bit lighter and fitter!!!
View attachment 237738
Anyone riding a wilier must be praised for not following the norm.. good for you!!


----------



## UFLBret

Erion929 said:


> Have earmarked the Gran Turismo for a new bike at some point,,,,but recently have been eyeing the somewhat under-the-radar Imperiale. There are some nice deals out there on a this high level steed...
> 
> Anyway, have read plenty on it's stiff, racy ways.....PLEASE comment on it's road comfort and shock absorption when you get those rides in. Does the frame leave you tired or beat up after long rides? Thanks! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> **


Well, just over 300 miles on the odometer and I absolutely LOVE the Imperiale! It is surprisingly forgiving in the seat stays yet super stiff in the bottom bracket and just wants to lunge forward when I stand up out of the saddle. It is snappier than my Ridley Damocles and feels much lighter when riding it. The only part I have changed so far is that dreaded Selle Italia SLR saddle. While super light at only 180g, it just crucified me. I rode a Selle SMP Lite 209 and fell in love. It has a really weird look and I've heard that it is one of those "love it or hate it" saddles but for me its a sure winner. I will be purchasing that in red and probably another in white for my Ridley. If anyone has any questions on the bike feel free to ask! :thumbsup:


----------



## Erion929

Thanks for the notes on the Imperiale......and I already went to the SMP on my present bike. I have the Stratos and it's great! My nads are grateful, lol.


----------



## mogarbage

I know this is a very obscure question, but some guidance perhaps...
I ride a 52 Specialized Tarmac. I could get away with a 54 but that drops the seat pretty much even with the bars.

I'm 68inches, 29 inch inseam. According to the CC fitting calculator, I'd be a Small on the Wilier frame. However, I like the numbers for the Medium geometry a bit more. 

No local distributor so everything will be done theoretically.

Any real life measurements and how it fits you comments/suggestions greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Shrubberer

I'm 67" w 31.5" inseam riding a medium gran turismo, it was a bit of a toss up as to which size I would get, but the fit expert at my lbs suggested it would be easier to fit me to the medium. Assuming your main goal is comfort a medium is probably a good fit for you too. You are a bit longer in the torso than I am so the longer effective top tube would suit you better and you'll probably get away with the stock stem. I had to trade for a 90mm stem. My bike is pictured a few posts back. A good example for fit and what your's could look close to, ignore the slightly different finishing kit. As my build is for comfort We left all 5 of the 5mm spacers on the stem and flipped it to angle up. So it could be quite a bit lower if I was going for aerodynamics or still had the flexibility of my youth.


----------



## mogarbage

Thanks Shrubberer. I wouldnt necessarily say comfort is primary. I do plan on some races and hammer rides with the locals. I do have horrible measurements though, and my inseam really makes fitting a real pita. Guess we'll find out in a week or so how it all fits together.


----------



## Shrubberer

Which model are you planning on getting? I could race on the geometry my GT is set up for, it's just that for aerodynamics my hips aren't higher than my shoulders. I do some fast club rides and several longer rides each year and have no trouble throwing down the hammer but I don't race. So for me ergonomics outweigh aerodynamics.


----------



## c_rex

68" with a 31" inseam here. Medium on my Imperiale. Having done long hours in the saddle (14.5) I don't think I would have wanted to be so cramped as on the Small. I test rode XS, S, and Medium. Medium won out for me.


----------



## mogarbage

This would be for the Izoard XP. I might be misleading when I say racing. I will be entering races, but most likely will not do much more than try to finish 
I will be trying this with 170mm cranks and hoping that minimizes leg extension. 

c_rex, do you have a profile photo of your setup?


----------



## c_rex

Here ya go bub, #317: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/3425160-post317.html


----------



## Cni2i

Sorry for the newbie Wilier question but I've only ridden C'dales and Specs bike. As all of you Wiliers' owners can attest to, Wilier makes STUNNING looking bikes. I have an opportunity to pick up a 2009 Wilier Cento frameset locally. Just wondering a few things:

1. Main differences between 2010 and 2009 models?
2. Love my Cannondale Hollowgram SL crankset...would it work with the Wilier BB? (I would use crank covers of course to cover up the Cannondale logo )
3. Thought that the Centos had integrated seatposts. This one does not? Was it cut or did the '09s come that way?
4. I see some 09s that say Cento 1 and some that just say Cento on the frame? When did the Cento Uno come out (2010)?
5. Any well know/reported issues with the 2009 centos that I should be aware of?

Thanks!


----------



## kimpado

where did you get that $3K + CENTO UNO mate?


----------



## Mr. Scary

lastchild said:


> A better picture of my Cento w/new wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <a href="https://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t311/lastchild66/?action=view&current=IMG_0135.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t311/lastchild66/IMG_0135.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Has your steerer failed yet, that isn't safe and it must flex since the stem acts like a lever and you have about 3" of unsupported tube hanging out there? You'd be better off using the stem in the positive so it could be situated lower on the steerer tube. Linus Gerdemann (Trek Leopard) is doing it, you would notice the difference in front end stiffness immediately.


----------



## lastchild

Mr. Scary said:


> Has your steerer failed yet, that isn't safe and it must flex since the stem acts like a lever and you have about 3" of unsupported tube hanging out there? You'd be better off using the stem in the positive so it could be situated lower on the steerer tube. Linus Gerdemann (Trek Leopard) is doing it, you would notice the difference in front end stiffness immediately.


This frame is long gone and the position wasn't like this for very long. And no, no failure what so ever. And I'm 6' 200lbs. My bikes are set up and fitted by Rick Yu, one of the most professional fitters in the Bay Area. I'm confident in his skills.

If you search my username you'll see pics of my Cento Superleggera which is actually now also for sale...frameset only.

Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## cycmike

johnnyletrois said:


> Just got back from the LBS with this. Very excited.


That is a beautiful specimen! I just picked up a Gran Turismo from a shop in Austin (I live in Houston. No one sells them here!). Worth the extra effort definitely. Will post pics of my new steed when able.


----------



## johnnyletrois

cycmike said:


> That is a beautiful specimen! I just picked up a Gran Turismo from a shop in Austin (I live in Houston. No one sells them here!). Worth the extra effort definitely. Will post pics of my new steed when able.


Thanks! I haven't been able to ride as much or as hard as I would like as my right hamstring is super tight and painful. It's a slow process stretching it out and frustrating being passed while taking it easy.

Lets see some pics!


----------



## Mr. Scary

lastchild said:


> This frame is long gone and the position wasn't like this for very long. And no, no failure what so ever. And I'm 6' 200lbs. My bikes are set up and fitted by Rick Yu, one of the most professional fitters in the Bay Area. I'm confident in his skills.
> 
> If you search my username you'll see pics of my Cento Superleggera which is actually now also for sale...frameset only.
> 
> Send me a PM if interested.


A fitter isn't an engineer and if you look at the fork recommendations it is generally about 1.5x the tube O.D. for unsupported stack which equates to about 30mm on an 1-1/8" steerer. With the amount of stack exhibited in your pics you could achieve the same position with the stem positive and less spacers (about 25mm at least). The front end would steer noticeable stiffer as well.


----------



## johnnyletrois

hmm, my stem was set up quite high also.


----------



## J-HY

I have been loving my Izoard XP rival build from CC- will post pics later today


----------



## J-HY

lastchild said:


> This frame is long gone and the position wasn't like this for very long. And no, no failure what so ever. And I'm 6' 200lbs. My bikes are set up and fitted by Rick Yu, one of the most professional fitters in the Bay Area. I'm confident in his skills.
> 
> If you search my username you'll see pics of my Cento Superleggera which is actually now also for sale...frameset only.
> 
> Send me a PM if interested.


Super nice rig. :thumbsup:


----------



## lastchild

My Cento SL is now for sale.
PM me for details


Wilier Cento Uno Superleggera Large - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------



## Ocho

Mr. Scary said:


> A fitter isn't an engineer and if you look at the fork recommendations it is generally about 1.5x the tube O.D. for unsupported stack which equates to about 30mm on an 1-1/8" steerer.


Unless I'm missing something, 1 1/8" is 28.57 mm and 1.5x that is 42.8mm. 
Just sayin'....

BTW, I'm reading through the comments on the Wiliers and enjoying this thread. I'm in the market for a CF road bike and Wiliers is of interest. I appreciate the wealth of information you all have shared here.


----------



## cxryde

Riding a 2010 Wilier Izoard with SRAM Force throughout. Sweet Sweet Sweet!


----------



## Cni2i

cxryde said:


> Riding a 2010 Wilier Izoard with SRAM Force throughout. Sweet Sweet Sweet!


What are you riding impressions of the Izoard? AND, we need to see pictures!!!


----------



## Cni2i

*My superleggera*










As I've stated before, I think Wilier makes beautiful bikes across their entire line.....of course, the SL is no exception. 

As for its riding characteristics.....definitely on par in terms of responsiveness and snappiness with my previous C'dale SSHM and Spesh Tarmac SL3. The one interesting thing I have noticed between the three bikes is that the Superleggera feels less harsh over rougher pavement than the SSHM and the SL3. Not sure if this has to do with the different shaped headtube that Wilier uses or the "60 ton" carbon in the Superleggera. Another thing I noticed was climbing seemed easier with less effort on the SL. However, this may be due to the Rotor Q rings more so than the frameset itself!?!?! Thus far, no complaints.


----------



## johnnyletrois

Cni2i said:


> As I've stated before, I think Wilier makes beautiful bikes across their entire line.....of course, the SL is no exception.
> 
> As for its riding characteristics.....definitely on par in terms of responsiveness and snappiness with my previous C'dale SSHM and Spesh Tarmac SL3. The one interesting thing I have noticed between the three bikes is that the Superleggera feels less harsh over rougher pavement than the SSHM and the SL3. Not sure if this has to do with the different shaped headtube that Wilier uses or the "60 ton" carbon in the Superleggera. Another thing I noticed was climbing seemed easier with less effort on the SL. However, this may be due to the Rotor Q rings more so than the frameset itself!?!?! Thus far, no complaints.


What size is that? Weight as is? Have you ridden a non-SL Cento1 for comparison?


----------



## Cni2i

johnnyletrois said:


> What size is that? Weight as is? Have you ridden a non-SL Cento1 for comparison?


Size: 54
Weight: 15.02 lbs....heavy wheels (With the C24s on there, right around 14.5 lbs). 
Yes. Ridden an '10 Cento Uno non-SL briefly (friend's, don't one own). Didn't ride it long enough to really give you an honest comparo. I would assume that over a century, the non-SL would be a little more comfortable, but the SL version would be more responsive when sprinting and climbing. Now, whether I would notice that or not is another thing....I am but a mere mortal.


----------



## pmuller

Joined the club recently. Got the CC Izoard XP SRAM Force and made some upgrades and probably will upgrade some more things. 

So for around 25 miles really enjoying the ride, very comfortable and yet responsive, but still some adjustments to make. This is how it looks like:


----------



## Cni2i

pmuller said:


> Joined the club recently. Got the CC Izoard XP SRAM Force and made some upgrades and probably will upgrade some more things.


Congrats. And welcome to the club. What did you ride before?


----------



## mogarbage

Did 40mph for a bit soft pedalling and she is true as an arrow amd tracks very well on descents. This was on mich pro race 3s. To me, climbs like a mountain goat and this is with ksyriums. Need to get fd sorted, as i threw chain twice under neutral load. 

For the price, its real hard to beat. Picked it up to be a rain bike but the sl3 is collecting dust now.
Im 68" with 29.5" inseam. Small frame izoard fits like a glove.


----------



## pmuller

Cni2i said:


> Congrats. And welcome to the club. What did you ride before?


A Felt F1R Aluminum/Scandium Dura-Ace 9sp. Was some time out of the road bike and was riding only a Cannondale F5 MTB. Feels really good to be back, today I made a 62 mile and again it was a very enjoyable ride, though I still have to work on fit and skills to justify for such beauty (I was much better when I used to ride my Felt, work split us apart). 

My wife has Italian family from the region of Vicenza, when I told her where Wilier was from she approved the purchase . I wanted with Chorus group (from Vicenza) and some campy wheels to keep everything from northeast Italy; however, the price did not justify, and as frames nowadays are all made in East Asia, I gave up on my dream, at least for now.

Cni2i your SL is wonderful, I have seen a couple around and they truly are jaw dropping.


----------



## Cni2i

pmuller said:


> A Felt F1R Aluminum/Scandium Dura-Ace 9sp. Was some time out of the road bike and was riding only a Cannondale F5 MTB. Feels really good to be back, today I made a 62 mile and again it was a very enjoyable ride, though I still have to work on fit and skills to justify for such beauty (I was much better when I used to ride my Felt, work split us apart).
> 
> *My wife has Italian family from the region of Vicenza, when I told her where Wilier was from she approved the purchase* . I wanted with Chorus group (from Vicenza) and some campy wheels to keep everything from northeast Italy; however, the price did not justify, and as frames nowadays are all made in East Asia, I gave up on my dream, at least for now.
> 
> *Cni2i your SL is wonderful*, I have seen a couple around and they truly are jaw dropping.


That's cool. Yeah, I think the designers are still from Italy (I hope), but unfortunately, to keep up with the "big boys" like Spesh, Giant, and Trek, Wilier has to also outsource their labor. Nevertheless, Wilier still make beautiful bikes. As you know or will find out, Wilier bikes are definitely conversational pieces at any organized group/club rides. 

I understand your reasoning for maybe wanting Campy Chorus, BUT I'd rather have the Sram Force personally. Keep it! 

Thanks for the compliment. :thumbsup:


----------



## pmuller

Cni2i said:


> That's cool. Yeah, I think the designers are still from Italy (I hope), but unfortunately, to keep up with the "big boys" like Spesh, Giant, and Trek, Wilier has to also outsource their labor. Nevertheless, Wilier still make beautiful bikes. As you know or will find out, Wilier bikes are definitely conversational pieces at any organized group/club rides.
> 
> I understand your reasoning for maybe wanting Campy Chorus, BUT I'd rather have the Sram Force personally. Keep it!
> 
> Thanks for the compliment. :thumbsup:


They make one of the most outstanding lines out there. To be honest here, I was pretty much between Wilier and Bianchi, but I know I couldn't go wrong either way and at the end the price difference of the Sempre and the Izoard was just nonsense.

Regarding the brand, believe it or not, some people at my building saw my new Izoard, and told one of the the doormen that it was worth 10 grand, I guess they thought I had your bike 

At least around where I am, there are not a lot Wiliers, so I guess that when people see a Wilier, they think "HIGH END". If only they knew that I paid fewer bucks than the Roubaix in the bike shop in the corner with Apex.... 

Regarding gruppo. I was in the "dream mood" as I said before, and after experiencing SRAM, I am pretty confident that I made the right decision. I was a SHimano guy for years, changed this in my MTB, and now with the Force group (I have a red 11-23 cassette though) I realized how things have changed. I like the SRAM ergonomics, and I do not bother that it shifts louder. But I will let you know better when I have more insights to it with time.


----------



## Cni2i

pmuller said:


> They make one of the most outstanding lines out there. To be honest here, I was pretty much between Wilier and Bianchi, but I know I couldn't go wrong either way and at the end the price difference of the Sempre and the Izoard was just nonsense.
> 
> Regarding the brand, believe it or not, some people at my building *saw my new Izoard, and told one of the the doormen that it was worth 10 grand*, I guess they thought I had your bike
> 
> At least around where I am, there are not a lot Wiliers, so I guess that when people see a Wilier, they think "HIGH END". If only they knew that I paid fewer bucks than the Roubaix in the bike shop in the corner with Apex....
> 
> Regarding gruppo. I was in the "dream mood" as I said before, and after experiencing SRAM, I am pretty confident that I made the right decision. I was a SHimano guy for years, changed this in my MTB, and now with the Force group (I have a red 11-23 cassette though) I realized how things have changed. I like the SRAM ergonomics, and I do not bother that it shifts louder. But I will let you know better when I have more insights to it with time.


Nice.....she does look "expensive"  AND it's a bonus that not many people have the Wilier where you live. Yeah, I love the ergonomics of the Sram shifters. I went with an Ultegra cassette and a Dura Ace chain to make the shifting slightly less noisy. I love being able to sprint and pulling the shift lever back and down shift. So intuitive IMO. 

11-23....you must have good power  I can't climb the hills around here in an 11-23


----------



## pmuller

Cni2i said:


> Nice.....she does look "expensive"  AND it's a bonus that not many people have the Wilier where you live. Yeah, I love the ergonomics of the Sram shifters. I went with an Ultegra cassette and a Dura Ace chain to make the shifting slightly less noisy. I love being able to sprint and pulling the shift lever back and down shift. So intuitive IMO.
> 
> 11-23....you must have good power  I can't climb the hills around here in an 11-23


Na, very flat area, that's why I need this kind of thing...

Some more pics of my precious on training version (I know its is not a Cento 1 or a SL, but come on, hehehe):


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Cni2i said:


> As I've stated before, I think Wilier makes beautiful bikes across their entire line.....of course, the SL is no exception.
> 
> As for its riding characteristics.....definitely on par in terms of responsiveness and snappiness with my previous C'dale SSHM and Spesh Tarmac SL3. The one interesting thing I have noticed between the three bikes is that the Superleggera feels less harsh over rougher pavement than the SSHM and the SL3. Not sure if this has to do with the different shaped headtube that Wilier uses or the "60 ton" carbon in the Superleggera. Another thing I noticed was climbing seemed easier with less effort on the SL. However, this may be due to the Rotor Q rings more so than the frameset itself!?!?! Thus far, no complaints.


Hey you ended up getting one! :thumbsup: That looks sweet. Congrats! Im in the process of changing my bar tape to black with black hoods. Still also completing my Tarmac SL3 Pro, rain traning bike


----------



## Cni2i

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Hey you ended up getting one! :thumbsup: That looks sweet. Congrats! Im in the process of changing my bar tape to black with black hoods. Still also completing my Tarmac SL3 Pro, rain traning bike


Thanks RC. Your comments and feedbacks definitely swayed me to the Cento UNO. So glad I made the move. Just noticed that we have the exact same bikes. The Superleggera must be something very special if the SL3 is to be used as a beater rainy day bike 

Can u post pictures of your current SL and SL3? I am considering going with red housing. What do u think?


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Cni2i said:


> Thanks RC. Your comments and feedbacks definitely swayed me to the Cento UNO. So glad I made the move. Just noticed that we have the exact same bikes. The Superleggera must be something very special if the SL3 is to be used as a beater rainy day bike
> 
> Can u post pictures of your current SL and SL3? I am considering going with red housing. What do u think?


Sure I'll post pics as soon as im done. I have some photos i took awhile back with a different wheelset and seat. All the cento builds ive seen look nice. Red housing would look good since there's some red in the frame to match. I went with white since i sort of copied the generic stock photo. Its mostly black so it matches anything you wear.

I read you had the 2012 cento sl in mind. Did you see it in person? Did it have that 3D carbon weave, "snake skin"? Was it a matte black color only without the 3d carbon pattern?

Here's an older pic when i first got it. Since then its gone though some changes.


----------



## Yangpei

I recently came across a good deal on a lightly-used 2010 Cento1, so I pulled the trigger. It's built up with parts from an existing build. But, I'll probably switch out some parts down the road. I haven't had a chance to ride it yet, but hopefully this weekend. I'm looking forwards to joining the Wilier family.


----------



## kimpado

cool bike yangpei!


----------



## Cni2i

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Sure I'll post pics as soon as im done. I have some photos i took awhile back with a different wheelset and seat. All the cento builds ive seen look nice. Red housing would look good since there's some red in the frame to match. I went with white since i sort of copied the generic stock photo. Its mostly black so it matches anything you wear.
> 
> *I read you had the 2012 cento sl in mind. Did you see it in person? Did it have that 3D carbon weave, "snake skin"? Was it a matte black color only without the 3d carbon pattern?*
> 
> Here's an older pic when i first got it. Since then its gone though some changes.


RC: I was told by the guys at twohubs (where I got my SL) that there were NO changes to the cosmetics of the Superleggera....otherwise, I may have waited to see. As you know, the matte black color is offered in the SLR and the new Zero.7. The "snake skin" appearance of the carbon weave (which I love) is still the same as ours. 

BTW, what size is your SL? The "new" photo of the SL on Wilier's website has the red housing....that's what got me thinking about going red. I would love to get a lighter wheelset.....seriously considering carbon tubulars BUT so damn $$$$, as least the ones I was looking at.


----------



## kimpado

i like the handlebars? what brand is it?


----------



## Yangpei

kimpado said:


> i like the handlebars? what brand is it?


Not sure whose handlebars you are referring to. 

But, the bars on my Cento1 are made by Calfee. It's a custom bar / stem combo I had them make with a FSA K-wing compact handlebar.


----------



## kimpado

oh wow! calfee! haven't recognized it.. you removed those white bar tape
of yours.. pretty handlebar mate!


----------



## Cni2i

*Two sets of wheels and rotor Q rings...*


























Not sure which wheelset looks best on my SL....but I can say that I am a believer in Tubeless technology. I've always ridden "stiff" bikes (eg, S-works, SuperSix HM, and now the Superleggera). I was never bothered by the road feel of these bikes. In fact, I kind of enjoyed the road feedback. Usually rode the clinchers at 120 psi...rarely lower. Now, with Fulcrum Zeros Tubeless tires at around 95-100 psi, ride is just that much smoother, especially over harsher tarmac. Maybe I'm just getting older , but loving the tubeless technology thus far. Wished the tires were lighter though 

Anyways, I think the c35s maybe match better with the SL color scheme, BUT I also like the contrast of the red blades of the Zeros. What do you guys think?


----------



## Yangpei

Anyways, I think the c35s maybe match better with the SL color scheme, BUT I also like the contrast of the red blades of the Zeros. What do you guys think?[/QUOTE]

With your color scheme, the c35's look better.


----------



## Cni2i

Yangpei said:


> With your color scheme, the c35's look better.


Thanks for the feedback Yangpei. I will probably switch between the two. I like the slightly deeper profile of the c35s, but the Zeros with the CULT ceramic bearings just spin forever and just more responsive on climbs. Are you doing the OC gran fondo?


----------



## johnnyletrois

Cni2i said:


>


Is your rear brake cable routed externally?


----------



## Yangpei

Cni2i said:


> . Are you doing the OC gran fondo?



I wasn't planning on riding the OC Gran Fondo, as we'll be out of town that weekend. But it sounds like a great ride.

We just rode Levi's Gran Fondo in Santa Rosa yesterday. It was amazing.


----------



## Cni2i

johnnyletrois said:


> Is your rear brake cable routed externally?


Yes it is. Only the rear derailleur cable is routed internally through the chainstay.


----------



## Cni2i

Yangpei said:


> I wasn't planning on riding the OC Gran Fondo, as we'll be out of town that weekend. But it sounds like a great ride.
> 
> We just rode* Levi's Gran Fondo in Santa Rosa *yesterday. It was amazing.


Sweet. Always wanted to do that one. Damn Saturday work hours!


----------



## johnnyletrois

Cni2i said:


> Yes it is. Only the rear derailleur cable is routed internally through the chainstay.


That's interesting. I knew they changed the chainstay routing on the rear derailleur due to shifting issues on the cento1. I wonder if the externally routed rear brake on the SL is for weight reasons or something else.


----------



## Yangpei

*Wilier forum?*

I'm new to the Wilier family, having recently picked up a 2010 Cento1. But, I have admired their bikes for some time. I was just wondering why Wilier doesn't have it's own forum under the Manufacturer Forums yet? It seems like there is a fairly good size loyal following on roadbikereview.com to warrant a Wilier forum. Other smaller brands (Seven, De Rosa, Moots etc) have forums already.


----------



## Doorknob

No big deal to others but I had ordered a Wilier from CC and it arrived today. Heading home after work and put the loose pieces together and go for a ride. My first road bike since the early 80's. The learning curve begins. I'm so excited!!!!!!


----------



## cycmike

Doorknob said:


> No big deal to others but I had ordered a Wilier from CC and it arrived today. Heading home after work and put the loose pieces together and go for a ride. My first road bike since the early 80's. The learning curve begins. I'm so excited!!!!!!


It is a big deal to get one's new Wilier! Great going...what did you get?


----------



## Cni2i

Doorknob said:


> No big deal to others but I had ordered a Wilier from CC and it arrived today. Heading home after work and put the loose pieces together and go for a ride. My first road bike since the early 80's. The learning curve begins. I'm so excited!!!!!!


Welcome to La Familia. Which Wilier bike did you pick up from CC? And we need pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## Yangpei

Doorknob said:


> No big deal to others but I had ordered a Wilier from CC and it arrived today. Heading home after work and put the loose pieces together and go for a ride. My first road bike since the early 80's. The learning curve begins. I'm so excited!!!!!!


Congrats! Looking forward to pics and ride report


----------



## Yangpei

Here's a better pic of the Cento1 with the new wheels. Looking forwards to putting more miles on the Cento1


----------



## thnman

oops, forgot the photo!


----------



## Sharkvictim

*2011 Wilier Izoard VS 2011 Trek 5.2 Madone*

Hello,
I have been a mountain biker for over to 20 yrs and I am getting into road biking. I am thinking about buying a road bike some time soon but I am not for sure on which MFG to go with. Here are the two bikes that I have narrowed it down too. 2011 Trek Madone 5.2 red/onyx with full ULTEGRA. VS 2011 Wilier Izoard blk/red with FSA & ULTREGRA. Also they both are in the same price range of $2600.00. They both ride sweet but really can't make my mind up. I would like to hear some peoples opinion on the two bike??


Out,
Sharkvictim


----------



## thnman

Well, if they both ride the same to you, then I always go for the "unique" factor and that would be the Wilier!


----------



## Yangpei

thnman said:


> Well, if they both ride the same to you, then I always go for the "unique" factor and that would be the Wilier!


+1 for Wilier. 

I'm also a long time mountain biker that recently started road riding. I always tend to buy the smaller boutique brands that you don't see on every corner. SInce I started road riding, I've owned several bikes, most recently my Cento1. I'm sure both bikes you are considering are excellent. I personally would lean towards the Wilier though


----------



## johnnyletrois

Sharkvictim said:


> Hello,
> I have been a mountain biker for over to 20 yrs and I am getting into road biking. I am thinking about buying a road bike some time soon but I am not for sure on which MFG to go with. Here are the two bikes that I have narrowed it down too. 2011 Trek Madone 5.2 red/onyx with full ULTEGRA. VS 2011 Wilier Izoard blk/red with FSA & ULTREGRA. Also they both are in the same price range of $2600.00. They both ride sweet but really can't make my mind up. I would like to hear some peoples opinion on the two bike??
> 
> 
> Out,
> Sharkvictim


Also, check out competitive cyclist's pricing on the Wilier. Their SRAM Rival build is a great deal.


----------



## Cni2i

Yangpei said:


> Here's a better pic of the Cento1 with the new wheels. Looking forwards to putting more miles on the Cento1


Looking good Yangpei :thumbsup:


----------



## Cni2i

Sharkvictim said:


> 2011 Trek Madone 5.2 red/onyx with full ULTEGRA. VS 2011 Wilier Izoard blk/red with FSA & ULTREGRA. Also they both are in the same price range of $2600.00. They both ride sweet but really can't make my mind up. I would like to hear some peoples opinion on the two bike??
> 
> 
> Out,
> Sharkvictim


Agreed...both great mid-entry level road bikes with a good and reliable Ultegra groupset. Have you actually test ridden both bikes yet....if yes, hopefully more than just a ride around the lbs lot. And if you do like how they both feel, then I would personally go with the one that gives you a bigger smile when you look at it.....like this  IMO, that would be the Wilier bike. You will get somewhat biased opinions from members on the Wilier forum, but I really do feel that Wilier makes some of the most beautiful road bikes out there.....from their entry level all the way to their top of the line Zero.7. And as mentioned above, you'll probably less likely see another Wilier bike in your club ride than a Trek or Specialized or Giant. If that's somewhat important to you, then go Wilier! The Izoard is a great looking bike.


----------



## Sharkvictim

Thank you!! I have been on the Izoard it rides smooth and amazing. I went to test ride the Trek and they only had a 54 in stock at the time and I need a 52. I am going this weekend to ride the Trek 5.2Madone 2011 and go from there. Hopefully I will have my new MACHINE this weekend

Out,
Sharkvictim


----------



## Sharkvictim

*Wilier Izoard vs Trek Madone 5.2*

I made my mind up I am getting my Wilier Izoard XP 2011 on Sat. YAYAYAY. Here is a picture of it.


----------



## Sharkvictim

This MACHINE will be ready for take off on 10/22/11.

Out,
Sharkvictim


----------



## Cni2i

Sharkvictim said:


> I made my mind up I am getting my Wilier Izoard XP 2011 on Sat. YAYAYAY. Here is a picture of it.


Welcome to La Familia. Great choice. Now go and put some serious miles on her :thumbsup:


----------



## Sharkvictim

*Frame color*

Anybody have issues with the white on the bike turing yellow on the frame. On the Wilier Izoards 2011 models??? I am purchasing one on Saturday so I am pretty excited but the bike is black red & white.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Sharkvictim said:


> Anybody have issues with the white on the bike turing yellow on the frame. On the Wilier Izoards 2011 models??? I am purchasing one on Saturday so I am pretty excited but the bike is black red & white.


Wilier corrected that issue. My old 2010 in white is still bright white. My friend now owns it and 7k miles later it is still white. No issues here to report. :thumbsup:


----------



## thnman

Sharkvictim said:


> I made my mind up I am getting my Wilier Izoard XP 2011 on Sat. YAYAYAY. Here is a picture of it.


Sweet - great choice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sharkvictim

Do you ride one?


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Yup sold my white/silver 2010 Izoard and roll on the Cento SL. Its in my signature.


----------



## suasponte2/75

*Still white*

I'm the buddy he sold it to. It's still white after putting close to 3000 miles on it this year . No issues here.


----------



## Sharkvictim

*2011 Wilier Izoard XP*

Just picked up my new 2011 Wilier Triestina Izoard today. The very best way I can explain how this machine rides is like a Ferrari...

Out,
Sharkvictim


----------



## kachun

How would you compare the Izoard XP and the Granturismo?


----------



## Sharkvictim

Hi Kachun,
I not really sure that was only model they had @ my LBS.


----------



## kimpado

HELP PLEASE GUYS.. i just got my 2011 Cento Uno Frameset & Campagnolo 
Chorus 11.. i set up the crankset to the frame.. im just wondering if i set it up right.. i 
just only put the bb shell inside and connected the crankset but i didn't put the washers & the wavy one.. i didnt put as well the bearings & the black composite rings as well.. it worked well, spinned well, its just im not sure if i set it up right.. your comment will be appreciated.. 
CHEERS!


----------



## thnman

kachun said:


> How would you compare the Izoard XP and the Granturismo?


I test drove both models and nothing againt the Izoard but the GT blew me away - much quicker handing and responsiveness accelerating. I took the GT.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sharkvictim

Please send some pictures when you get it! If you have the money for it I am all for it!!! Do you know what type of compoents it will have on it??

Out,
Sharkvictim


----------



## Sharkvictim

Where are the pixs???


----------



## Cni2i

Yangpei said:


> Here's a better pic of the Cento1 with the new wheels. Looking forwards to putting more miles on the Cento1


Liking your new wheels Yangpei :thumbsup:

BTW: just an observation. Have you considered a black-colored ritchey seat mast topper instead of the white. Personally, I think it flows better with your black-colored stem.


----------



## rudedog55

Pinarello2 said:


> Posted this earlier, but trying to get better pictures for the forum. Sorry for quality...phone pics ya know.



my favorite color Cento!! Are you in the states?? Where did you get it?? Frameset or complete bike?? 

Hope she is still giving you lots of great miles!!


----------



## Sharkvictim

I'm in FL @ a LBS. I bought the bike complete..


----------



## Mtn Monkey

*Wilier Izoard 2010*

Such a display of great Italian thoroughbread. One day I will be a member.


----------



## Sharkvictim

Once you have owned a Italian bike Mfg like Wilier you will never go back!!


----------



## Mtn Monkey

*2010 Wilier Izoard XS*

Yes agree. I have an old steel Colnago "Buckler". Loved it the minute I rode it.

I am seriously searching for a white silver Wilier Izoard 2010 in XS.

I was disapointed to see that RCJUNKIE3000 sold his.

I lost a dear friend in a tragic accident and I intend to rebuild his bike in a size that fits me as his 2010 Wilier is a Medium.

So if anyone is willing to sell F&F I would be seriously interested. I aim to have one built for L'Etape 2012 in the Pyrennees.

If anyone has any information that will lead to a succesfull hassle free purchase I would be most considerate with thanks.

I am living in the UK but also have US contacts that will beable to help out.

I can only hope.

It will make an interestingpost if I find one. Or you do. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sharkvictim

Good Luck!


----------



## thnman

Sharkvictim said:


> Once you have owned a Italian bike Mfg like Wilier you will never go back!!


Couldn't agree more - love my Cervelo but it can't hold a candle to my Wilier GT!


----------



## JackDaniels

Here's my izoard set up for crits. It's my main bike and I usually run easton aluminum wheels on it.


----------



## Sharkvictim

What are those zipp 404s? Also what type of Easton Wheel do you ride with?


----------



## JackDaniels

Sharkvictim said:


> What are those zipp 404s? Also what type of Easton Wheel do you ride with?


That's a 404 on front and 808 on back. They look nice and are fine for racing but the hubs are too fragile to ride on regularly. I use EA50s. cheap and reliable.


----------



## Cni2i

Here is my other Cento Uno.
View attachment 245575


----------



## cnskate

I have a few weeks on my new Izoard from CC now. Compared to my old Columbus EL Italian bike, I'm amazed at how well it soaks up the vibration from crappy chip seal roads while still bringing a smile to my face every time I point it up a hill. It just loves to climb. It isn't quite as snappy initially when standing on the pedals for a climb, but after I spin up, or climbing seated, it just feels a lot faster. I'm not sure if that's more flex in the frame or the heavier Fulcrum 7 wheels. The handling through corners is superb!


----------



## Sharkvictim

Wow pretty dope! I bet she rides like a champ!


----------



## Cni2i

Sharkvictim said:


> Wow pretty dope! I bet she rides like a champ!


If you are referring to my Cento Uno then thanks! She is a touch heavier than my Superleggera and a little more forgiving on longer rides (over 50 miles). Other than that, the two ride similarly. 

If you are NOT referring to my Cento.....then my bad. :blush2:


----------



## Yangpei

Cni2i said:


> Here is my other Cento Uno.
> View attachment 245575


Nice. So you did end up picking up a Cento1 (to go along with your SL). I'm loving mine. It's sharing time with my Dogma, though


----------



## Cni2i

Yangpei said:


> Nice. So you did end up picking up a Cento1 (to go along with your SL). I'm loving mine. It's sharing time with my Dogma, though


Yours looked so sweet that I decided to pick up another  But yeah, I liked the SL so much that I wanted to keep it all in the family. I got rid of both my Supersix HM and SL3. Both terrific bikes in their own right, but as you know, Wilier bikes look fantastic and ride beautifully. The SL3 would just sit there when I had the Superleggera. Now, I switch between the Superleggera and the Cento Uno every other ride. 

Any thing new on your ride?


----------



## Dubchedford

I'm about to pull the trigger on a Wilier but I can't decide between the Izoard XP with SRAM force or the Imperiale with full Ultegra. CC has an incredible deal on the Imperiale. Its marked down to 2899. For those of you with Wilier experience which bike would you choose and why? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Cni2i

First of all, great decision on going with a Wilier. Unfortunately I haven't ridden either one. But something to really consider. The Imperiale has an ISP, which I really like. Something about an ISP that makes u feel really connected with the bike. So for me, I'd go with the Imperiale for the ISP and its more slippery and aerodynamic design. And if u already have a traditional-shaped road bike, go with something a little different. Either way, win win with a Wilier! Let us know what u decide on and post pix.


----------



## Cni2i

Yangpei said:


> Nice. So you did end up picking up a Cento1 (to go along with your SL). I'm loving mine. It's sharing time with my Dogma, though


BTW Yangpei, 

How does the Dogma ride compare to the Cento Uno?


----------



## FNGRIDER

*'09 Izoard latest upgrades*

FSA K Force crankset, stem, spacers, seat post and K Flight bars and Selle Italia SLR carbon saddle.


----------



## Dubchedford

Well I pulled the trigger on a Wilier Imperiale, White and Silver with full Ultegra. CC had a great deal going and I couldn't pass it up. Should have it in about two weeks or so. I'll post pics as soon as i get it in.


----------



## Cni2i

Dubchedford said:


> Well I pulled the trigger on a Wilier Imperiale, White and Silver with full Ultegra. CC had a great deal going and I couldn't pass it up. Should have it in about two weeks or so. I'll post pics as soon as i get it in.


NICEEE! Great choice. I would've did the same given your choices. Aahhhh, now the long wait. Looking forward to seeing the pictures. Are you using the stock wheels, or do you have another set in mind?


----------



## Dubchedford

Cni2i said:


> NICEEE! Great choice. I would've did the same given your choices. Aahhhh, now the long wait. Looking forward to seeing the pictures. Are you using the stock wheels, or do you have another set in mind?


Stock wheels for now, but I'm looking at getting some carbon clinchers soon. I've been looking at the wheels from Williams Cycling


----------



## Cni2i

Cool. Just asking b/c I am sure you'll be able to drop some weight immediately with the new set of wheels. It seems that that is the area that most manufacturers cut corners on stock bikes, even higher end bikes. Welcome to the family.


----------



## Posuer

Could I have some opinions, please.

I'm about to pll the trigger on my first Willier, but I can't decide between the Cento 1 and the Cento 1 SL. The price differential is about $1000.

I've got to admit, that between these two fine frames, the difference is more about aesthetics than ride quality. I test rode the regular Cento 1 but not the SL.

I'm debating between the white Cento 1 with red and carbon trim, and the carbon SL with white trim. The bike will be built with Super Record and Fulcrum Racing Zeros if it's the Cento 1 (to match the red), and Campy Shamal Ultras if it's the SL.

Any opinions? Thanks


----------



## thnman

FNGRIDER said:


> FSA K Force crankset, stem, spacers, seat post and K Flight bars and Selle Italia SLR carbon saddle.


Sweet Izoard bro!


----------



## J-HY

I'm on a xxl Izoard XP...love the bike, love the geometry and ride but I have been struggling with FD rub and drivetrain concerns. I cannot get this thing dialed to shift flawlessly and continue to throw the chain off the outside of front chairing during maximal standing sprints. Anyone else have any issues with this? Possibly flexy due to xxl size?


----------



## pmuller

Dubchedford said:


> Well I pulled the trigger on a Wilier Imperiale, White and Silver with full Ultegra. CC had a great deal going and I couldn't pass it up. Should have it in about two weeks or so. I'll post pics as soon as i get it in.


I would have done the same. In fact, this price point was my budget but this deal was not there when I was researching then I got the Izoard XP with Force. I really like the combination, and I am REALLY enjoying the SRAM gruppo and the bike. I spent the rest of my budget to buy another wheelset, better seatpost and saddle.

All this said, the Imperiale frame is supposed to be much better than the Izoard XP, and I believe you did the right thing.

Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## Dubchedford

pmuller said:


> I would have done the same. In fact, this price point was my budget but this deal was not there when I was researching then I got the Izoard XP with Force. I really like the combination, and I am REALLY enjoying the SRAM gruppo and the bike. I spent the rest of my budget to buy another wheelset, better seatpost and saddle.
> 
> All this said, the Imperiale frame is supposed to be much better than the Izoard XP, and I believe you did the right thing.
> 
> Congratulations and welcome!


The Izoard XP with the Force gruppo from CC is an amazing deal. That was the other bike I was seriously considering before pulling the trigger on the Imperiale. I'm really excited, but slightly nervous cause I never got a chance to ride one before the purchase. No one near me carries Wilier, but CC has a no questions asked 60 day return policy so that calmed my nerves a bit. It should be here thursday. I'll make sure and post some pics.


----------



## Cni2i

Posuer said:


> Could I have some opinions, please.
> 
> I'm about to pll the trigger on my first Willier, but I can't decide between the Cento 1 and the Cento 1 SL. The price differential is about $1000.
> 
> I've got to admit, that between these two fine frames, the difference is more about aesthetics than ride quality. I test rode the regular Cento 1 but not the SL.
> 
> I'm debating between the white Cento 1 with red and carbon trim, and the carbon SL with white trim. The bike will be built with Super Record and Fulcrum Racing Zeros if it's the Cento 1 (to match the red), and Campy Shamal Ultras if it's the SL.
> 
> Any opinions? Thanks


I was in your exact position once. Fortunately, I was able to pick up both the Superleggera and the nonSL Cento Unos. I purchased the SL first. I went that route b/c I was a total weight weenie at the time. But not only b/c it was lighter, I really liked the snake-skin like carbon color/pattern with the shiny outer coat. And of course, the SL does have the higher grade carbon material. Those three differences were enough for me to justify getting the SL. 

I have always liked to have 2 bikes in the stable so I sold my SL3 Tarmac and picked up the non SL Cento to go with the Superleggera. Both bikes use the fulcrum zeros with tubeless tires. I can say that the SL does feel slightly stiffer and just a bit more responsive (eg. When attacking a climb). But for rides longer than say 60 miles or so, I prefer the nonSL. The nonSL Cento is an awesome bike too. It is definitely ready for crits but I prefer it for centuries. My body doesn't feel as beaten up with the non SL. 

So bottom line for me, SL if u race a lot, are a weight weenie, and $ is available; otherwise the nonSL would serve u well. Win win situation!


----------



## Cni2i

View attachment 246269


----------



## Cni2i

View attachment 246270


----------



## Cni2i

*@ Posuer*: Are those the two color schemes u r considering? Or are u looking into the 2012 centos? I think the 2012 cento uno in matte black is beautiful! If I was looking for a Cento Uno now, I would definitely pick up that matte black.


----------



## Erion929

@Cri2i.....hey, Tony....I see you went dual Fulcrum Reds, nice! :thumbsup:

Did you trade the Shimano C35s out? 

I've gathered up almost all of my parts for the SL build, but have been sidelined by a bum shoulder/arm with some nerve/muscle injury of dubious origin. It's finally showing some early signs of getting better after a month....haven't been able to ride....royally screwed .

**


----------



## Cni2i

Erion929 said:


> @Cri2i.....hey, Tony....I see you went dual Fulcrum Reds, nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> Did you trade the Shimano C35s out?
> 
> I've gathered up almost all of my parts for the SL build, but have been sidelined by a bum shoulder/arm with some nerve/muscle injury of dubious origin. It's finally showing some early signs of getting better after a month....haven't been able to ride....royally screwed .
> 
> **


Hey Ron. Good to hear from you again. Was wondering how your SL build was going. Man, it stinks that u have not been able to ride. I forget what gruppo u were building the SL with. And wheels? 

As for me, I just really liked the fulcrum zeros with tubeless tires. I kept my c24s but did sell my c35s. Not sure if that was the right move or not, but a done deal at this point. What can I say, I really like the tubeless ride. 

Hope u get better soon. Can't wait to see her.


----------



## Erion929

Cni2i said:


> Hey Ron. Good to hear from you again. Was wondering how your SL build was going. Man, it stinks that u have not been able to ride. I forget what gruppo u were building the SL with. And wheels?
> 
> As for me, I just really liked the fulcrum zeros with tubeless tires. I kept my c24s but did sell my c35s. Not sure if that was the right move or not, but a done deal at this point. What can I say, I really like the tubeless ride.
> 
> Hope u get better soon. Can't wait to see her.



I was going to go Ultegra Di2, but waiting on parts got me to rethink the added cost vs. benefit. Started accumulating Dura Ace 7900 stuff (not including shifters/derailleurs, in case of Di2) and the prices I got on Ebay were just too good. Decided to go full mechanical DA 7900 since the prices were too good. Ultegra Di2 costs $1600 just for the shifters, front der, rear der, battery, cables, etc.

I think I got DA cranks, brakes, shifters, front der, rear der, cassette, and chain....all new...for about $1130. Picked up almost new C24 wheels for $600. And a Ritchey stem and Ritchey carbon bars from a friend for minimal costs. Just gotta grab some pedals.

Right now I might go to Henry Iglesias at Edge Cyclesports or the guys at Two Hubs for the build.....not sure yet. I know Edge does a lot of performance bike fitting in general....


**


----------



## Posuer

Cni2i said:


> *@ Posuer*: Are those the two color schemes u r considering? Or are u looking into the 2012 centos? I think the 2012 cento uno in matte black is beautiful! If I was looking for a Cento Uno now, I would definitely pick up that matte black.


Yes, those are the two I'm considering, except the 2012 white/red is slightly different. I haven't seen the matte black in person, so I haven't really been thinking about it, but I'll take another look at the pictures in the catalog. I went into my LBS yesterday and am also now considering the carbon/yellow Lampre version of the SL, which I think is very sharp too.

Its interesting that you can feel the difference in ride quality between the SL and non SL. I had assumed the difference was primarily weight and aesthetics.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Posuer

You're right that matte black Cento is really sweet. It looks something like the Zero 7 but without all the branded parts.

Agh, decisions decisions.


----------



## bon_gabs

guys,, just need some confirmation,,for those Sram red Crankset user,is the wave washer being used on your non drive side BB?


----------



## Dubchedford

Well the Imperiale came in today. I have to say Competitive Cyclist did a fantastic job packing the bike up. There wasn't a scratch on the bike anywhere, and it only took me about ten minutes to have the bike ready to ride. First ride impression was very good. The ride is stiff, but definitely not harsh.


----------



## Cni2i

Dubchedford said:


> Well the Imperiale came in today. I have to say Competitive Cyclist did a fantastic job packing the bike up. There wasn't a scratch on the bike anywhere, and it only took me about ten minutes to have the bike ready to ride. First ride impression was very good. The ride is stiff, but definitely not harsh.


Great. Please post some pictures.


----------



## Dubchedford

I will as soon as I can get my post count up haha


----------



## machwon

Wilier sure can make some beautiful bikes!


----------



## smay28

Okay ladies, where are those Mimosa's !!!!


----------



## Erion929

@Cri2i

Hey, Tony.....how did the guys at Two Hubs treat you and your build? Do they do any advanced fitting or just the standard setup? Anything special at Two Hubs....care, precision, setup advice, etc....would you recommend them again? I know they work with and sell Wilier.....

My other option is Laguna Hills' Edge Cyclesports with Henry Iglesias, who I hear is great with builds and advanced fitting with competitors....not that I am one of those, lol.

Thanks for any thoughts!

**


----------



## bon_gabs

they are capable of what ever you need,,both owners are certified.and personally recommend them,..




Erion929 said:


> @Cri2i
> 
> Hey, Tony.....how did the guys at Two Hubs treat you and your build? Do they do any advanced fitting or just the standard setup? Anything special at Two Hubs....care, precision, setup advice, etc....would you recommend them again? I know they work with and sell Wilier.....
> 
> My other option is Laguna Hills' Edge Cyclesports with Henry Iglesias, who I hear is great with builds and advanced fitting with competitors....not that I am one of those, lol.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts!
> 
> **


----------



## RobotDoctor

I am seeking feedback on the Wilier Izoard XP and GranTurismo. I currently ride a 2011 Trek XO2 Cyclocross, with SRAM Rival shifters, which I intend to use as my touring bike towing a BOB in the future. While the XO2 is a very nice bike, it is a heavy bike (weighing in over 20 pounds. I am not looking to be a competitive rider. I don't even belong to a local ride group (yet). However, I want a light bike that I can take on a day ride that is light, fast, strong so that I can climb the small hills we have here in Colorado.

I got the XO2 because at the time I was weighing in over 250 pounds on a 5' 9" frame (down from 295 pounds). I am currently at 215 pounds and still dropping after starting a health and fitness regime. My ultimate goal is to be around 175 to 180 pounds, which I should reach by mid March or early April. As a future tourist I want my legs to be strong as well as my cardio system with great stamina. My workouts focus on my legs and cardio. I will be adding weight training for my upper body as well as my legs to define them. I'll probably start running soon as well.

That said, I am no longer fearful that my weight will cause any potential stress on a carbon frame (which was probably an unfounded concern anyway). So the questions: 

What is the overall weight of the Wilier bikes? 
How have your Wilier held up?
How does the sizing on Wilier bikes compare to those of a Trek or Specialized? (I ride a 54cm Trek being 5' 9")

Add any information you wish to enlighten me on such a great bike (yes, the more personal the opinion, the better). 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bon_gabs

my Cento1 is 14.7lbs,but of course with high end components,mostly carbon bikes now are designed for robust riding so not to worry about the weight limit,but I personally recommend the grand turismo if your squezing the budget,its an all around bike and designed for longer rides,,its 16 to 17 lbs I guess..

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ot...wilier-owners-67424-post2855231.html#poststop



RobotDoctor said:


> I am seeking feedback on the Wilier Izoard XP and GranTurismo. I currently ride a 2011 Trek XO2 Cyclocross, with SRAM Rival shifters, which I intend to use as my touring bike towing a BOB in the future. While the XO2 is a very nice bike, it is a heavy bike (weighing in over 20 pounds. I am not looking to be a competitive rider. I don't even belong to a local ride group (yet). However, I want a light bike that I can take on a day ride that is light, fast, strong so that I can climb the small hills we have here in Colorado.
> 
> I got the XO2 because at the time I was weighing in over 250 pounds on a 5' 9" frame (down from 295 pounds). I am currently at 215 pounds and still dropping after starting a health and fitness regime. My ultimate goal is to be around 175 to 180 pounds, which I should reach by mid March or early April. As a future tourist I want my legs to be strong as well as my cardio system with great stamina. My workouts focus on my legs and cardio. I will be adding weight training for my upper body as well as my legs to define them. I'll probably start running soon as well.
> 
> That said, I am no longer fearful that my weight will cause any potential stress on a carbon frame (which was probably an unfounded concern anyway). So the questions:
> 
> What is the overall weight of the Wilier bikes?
> How have your Wilier held up?
> How does the sizing on Wilier bikes compare to those of a Trek or Specialized? (I ride a 54cm Trek being 5' 9")
> 
> Add any information you wish to enlighten me on such a great bike (yes, the more personal the opinion, the better).
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## cycmike

RobotDoctor said:


> I am seeking feedback on the Wilier Izoard XP and GranTurismo.


I posted a review of my Gran Turismo in the reviews section under the Izoard since there was no category for the GT and I didn't know how to create one. It was written in October and since then I have come to like the GT even more. 

Wilier Izoard Road Bike Reviews

The GT is in the class of the Trek 5.2 Madone, which some of my buds ride and they worry about keeping up with me. Its more than I will probably ever need, but I will always have enough capability under me. Its very easy to ride, not soft but not a buckboard either. 

I'm about 6' (and about 195) and have a size 55, which I believe is a large in their stable. Its a good fit. I was lucky to have a dealer within 200 miles of me, so I went over and was able to get the right size frame.


----------



## Cni2i

Erion929 said:


> @Cri2i
> 
> Hey, Tony.....how did the guys at Two Hubs treat you and your build? Do they do any advanced fitting or just the standard setup? Anything special at Two Hubs....care, precision, setup advice, etc....would you recommend them again? I know they work with and sell Wilier.....
> 
> My other option is Laguna Hills' Edge Cyclesports with Henry Iglesias, who I hear is great with builds and advanced fitting with competitors....not that I am one of those, lol.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts!
> 
> **


Hey Ron:

Mani and Chary are good guys. They definitely know their "stuff" and would not spit out useless commercialized comments/advice that you can get anywhere. You know those guys who say things that they just read from a magazine or internet site for example. So as for advice and tips on fitting and bike setup, I trust them completely. 

Having said that, I didn't get fitted with them. Why? B/c I already had a "professional" fitting session prior to seeing them. I just brought one of my bikes in and they took all the necessary measurements from that bike. As you know, with an ISP, you just can't make a mistake!! They duplicated my previous bike's measurements very well, and I've been riding comfortably ever since. 

I've heard of the name Henry Iglesias from a couple of club riders, but have never met the guy. So really can't comment too much there. Sorry. 

Bottom line: Yes I would recommend Two Hubs for building up your precious Cento SL. IF you want a really HIGH TECH fitting session, not sure if they are equipped to do so (at least I didn't notice when I was there). But, if you already know your measurements and preferences, you'll do great with them. 

The other thing I appreciated about Two Hubs is that they somehow have stock on A LOT of higher-end components; whereas a lot of other places tend to have to order them.

PM me if you want more details. :thumbsup:


----------



## Erion929

Ok, thanks Tony....and bon gabs! Getting close to taking it in somewhere, just gotta choose. Might pop in to both shops to talk plans, costs, timing, etc....that might give me a better feel.

I'll check back if I need any other advice...

**


----------



## RobotDoctor

Thanks *bon_gabs*. I did see your bike. Very nice!

Thanks *cycmike*. I also read the reviews. 

I want to take my bike "game" to the next level (to match my re-found fitness). I appreciate any information I can get about Wilier. Again, thanks in advance.


----------



## pepo

*La Triestina*

Does anyone know anything about this bike? does somebody own one? Any information, suggestions or ideas are new to me so feel free to share anything.

wilier-usa.com/en/products/weekend-racing/la-triestina

Comparing to my current Felt Z85, both bikes are similar in components, my concern is that with this Wilier I would be getting another relaxed geometry instead of upgrading to that racier type which is what im looking for.

Thanks in advanced


----------



## Cni2i

pepo said:


> Does anyone know anything about this bike? does somebody own one? Any information, suggestions or ideas are new to me so feel free to share anything.
> 
> wilier-usa.com/en/products/weekend-racing/la-triestina
> 
> Comparing to my current Felt Z85, both bikes are similar in components, my concern is that with this Wilier I would be getting another relaxed geometry instead of upgrading to that racier type which is what im looking for.
> 
> Thanks in advanced


If you are looking for a "racier" Wilier geometry, then look into the Cento Uno SLR. Awesome frame IMO.


----------



## pepo

Would love to. Just out of my budget. Any thought on this one in particular?


----------



## cnskate

How much does the La Triestina run? Competitive Cyclist still has the Izoard in 58cm for around $1800. Full carbon frame with some Ultegra components, so might be a better value. The Izoard blew the socks off of a Felt Z5 I test rode, IMHO.


----------



## pepo

Thanks, my local shop can order La Triestina for me for about $1,400-$1,500 in my size (54-56cm). Pretty much in the same range as similar bikes.


----------



## FNGRIDER

J-HY said:


> I'm on a xxl Izoard XP...love the bike, love the geometry and ride but I have been struggling with FD rub and drivetrain concerns. I cannot get this thing dialed to shift flawlessly and continue to throw the chain off the outside of front chairing during maximal standing sprints. Anyone else have any issues with this? Possibly flexy due to xxl size?


I have a compact front gear set. and when cross shifting from the 50 to the 12, there will be chain rub. that is normal. You may have some flex with the XXL. but I don't think that would affect the FD..Mine drops a chain every now and then. I'm sure you have tried adjusting the FD throw limits. so maybe it's the FD. Is it the FSA? there are some chain guides Ive seen these at a very low prices. It would limit the inner chains movement. I may try one of these.


----------



## Shrubberer

This really sounds to me like an issue of the front d H-limit screw issue and or possibly a d height adjustment issue. Also as a side note from my experience with my winter bike... I had less chain rub issues when cross chaining my compact crank by adding a spacer to the drivetrain side of the external BB. Haven't had any issues of this type with my Gran Turismo or the Izoard I had before it.


----------



## chetnik73

Hi All

Just finished building up my Willier Gran Turismo and was smitten until I went for a bike fit. According to Competive cyclist bike fit I was meant to be a LARGE size frame (or so they told me). The bike fitter however stated that I needed to be MEDIUM.

I am confused and a little disappointed. Bought online so now stuck with the frame

Can anybody who knows about fit decipher the below

Measurements
-------------------------------------------
Inseam: 80
Trunk: 70
Forearm: 35
Arm: 63
Thigh: 62
Lower Leg: 56.5
Sternal Notch: 150.5
Total Body Height: 181


The Competitive Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 51.8 - 52.3
Seat tube range c-t: 53.4 - 53.9
Top tube length: 55.9 - 56.3 
Stem Length: 11.2 - 11.8
BB-Saddle Position: 71.1 - 73.1
Saddle-Handlebar: 54.0 - 54.6
Saddle Setback: 4.0 - 4.4


The Eddy Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 53.0 - 53.5
Seat tube range c-t: 54.6 - 55.1
Top tube length: 55.9 - 56.3
Stem Length: 10.1 - 10.7
BB-Saddle Position: 70.3 - 72.3
Saddle-Handlebar: 54.8 - 55.4
Saddle Setback: 5.2 - 5.6


The French Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 54.7 - 55.2
Seat tube range c-t: 56.3 - 56.8
Top tube length: 57.1 - 57.5
Stem Length: 10.3 - 10.9
BB-Saddle Position: 68.6 - 70.6
Saddle-Handlebar: 56.5 - 57.1
Saddle Setback: 4.7 - 5.1

Here are some pics also and my concern is the seatpost looks too low in the frame? Any thoughts?? BTW my stem is 100mm. It feels a little stretched but can't be sure. Any workarounds???


----------



## Cpk

You are about the same size I am and my Wilier has a 54.5 TT and I run a 130 stem.
I would think that 100mm stem would be fine. I you feel the seats too low raise it.
I can't tell you how many posts I've read were a bike fitter screwed up someones
fit. I'm sure there are good fitters out there but it is really a good idea for you to be
hand on with your bike and adjusting it. I think that bike can be setup for someone your size.


----------



## Shrubberer

I ran into similar issues one size down. We have close to the same inseam but you are 10cm taller in the torso. On a medium I have a 90mm stem. So you would likely need a 120 or longer to get a good fit. The large is probably right for you. If you feel stretched out on a 100 try a 90 or even an 80. Any shorter may start effecting how the bike handles.

And if you want more height difference between saddle and bars, get a stem with some drop to it.

With carbon bikes you can save weight by going a size larger it lets you cut off extra seat post and have a smaller (lighter) stem. Long seat posts and stems are from the days when you saved more weight by having a smaller frame.


----------



## Sharkvictim

Hi,
What kind of Wilier do you have? Also, do you have any pictures you can share?


----------



## jtompilot

Your size is about the same as myself, 32 pant size and 5' 10". I got the Izoard and my friend who is the same size got the large GT. The Wilier dealer in Plano did a quickie fit and said he needed a large. He ended up buying the GT from Boulder CO and they but him on a large.

I think the seat post looks funny because the seat tube really extends high, but I think you have the correct size frame.


----------



## jtompilot

That fit looks like a large drop from the seat to the bar. Is it like 6 to 8 cm?

Chet, looks like you need to flip that stem


----------



## Shrubberer

I posted my GT's photo a few pages back in this forum but here it is…


----------



## Shrubberer

note my stem is flipped up for a positive angle. I'm all about comfort these days (especially when going on more epic length rides) and thats what this model was designed for. That said I'm probably going to try it with the stem dropped by 1 5mm spacer this spring.

did the fitter tell you why he wanted you on a medium? was it so you could be fitted using the parts already on the bike? -specifically the existing stem


----------



## Shrubberer

quick way to be fairly sure on the stem is when riding with your hands on the hoods and arms slightly bent look down at the front hub -it should be slightly obscured by the handlebar. if its in front of the handlebar your stem is likely too long, behind it too short…

Also which of the above fits are you going after? what types of use will you be putting the bike too? training and club rides? long distance one day jaunts? some racing? -assuming not a full on race bike or you would have chose a stiffer model frame as the while the GT has the same geometry as a Cento it has some built in vertical flex to make it a more forgiving ride.


----------



## chetnik73

Ok thanks all

Seems the general consensus is that I am on the right size frame. I think the rise of the seat tube is very high relative to normal frames and this may make it look out of proportion. 

Ok I may have to go to another fitter and see if he can help with my stem seat combo 

I'm certainly not a racer, just a weekend warrior trying to get fit and lose some kg's

I guess thats what happens when you find it hard to read a manufacturers sizing chart.


----------



## Sharkvictim

I'm not sure but I am only 5' 7'' so the fit is correct dude! Anyways, let me know when you are able to send some pictures over!!! 

Out,
Sharkvictim


----------



## MHeye

anyone know the size of the mast toper for the Cento 1's. I've heard the ritchey's are heavy anchors and looking to get another..also. i'm toped out and need to know that it does not lower the sadle height.
thanks willy heads out there


----------



## Erion929

MHeye said:


> anyone know the size of the mast toper for the Cento 1's. I've heard the ritchey's are heavy anchors and looking to get another..also. i'm toped out and need to know that it does not lower the sadle height.
> thanks willy heads out there



I believe the correct diameter one is the 34.9mm......I think there's a 50mm and a 70mm length. The weight of a mast topper can not possibly affect your performance.

**


----------



## Sharkvictim

Send a few pixs of your machine!


----------



## scooterc

Finally New Wheels for spring!!!


----------



## pyrenees1

My Cento Uno SL.


----------



## Cni2i

Niceee! Have the same one and also running Fulcrum Zeros. Are those Fulcrum Zeros black edition with stickers taken off? 

Love the entire look.....but the steerer tube kind of high  I am sure you have a reason for that though


----------



## Sharkvictim

*I have the same bike!~*

I have a Izoard as welll and I was wondering how you like your Easton rims? Also how much did you pay for them if you don't mind me asking?

Thanks,
Sharkvictim




scooterc said:


> Finally New Wheels for spring!!!


----------



## shawnb1970

Loving the above bike


----------



## costadone

*First Timer carbon*

Picking up my Izoard XP this weekend, after riding my steel framed dura ace for 20+ years. I had never ridden a carbon framed bike before and when I stood up on it I felt very awkward. I'm assuming it will only be a matter of getting used to. Besides the Izoard I tested a Tarmac. The Tarmac felt more comfortable, but I got a very sweet deal on the Izoard. Anything I should know about this bike?


----------



## smay28

I got a pretty good deal on mine too.. And like yourself, I've been riding a tank for some time now.. You'll get used to the feel and never look back!


----------



## Sharkvictim

*Wilier Izoard!*

Dude,
Awesome choice your going to love your Wilier Izoard!! When you get it please send some pictures over? I think they make some of the best road bikes in the industry. Anyways, I have had mine for about 4 months and it's off the charts no doubt. What type of components are you getting with yours? Mine came with Shimano & FSA. I was going to go with Trek Madone 5.2 but instead I went a Italian MFG Wilier. There are two mian reasons why I would never own a TREK. 1) Everybody in there mother has one. 2) TREK, no longer assembles there bikes in the United States it's all done Overseas in Taiwan... Just a little tid bit!


Out,
Sharkvictim


----------



## costadone

I'm very excited. Picking up tomorrow. It has Ultegra shifters as well as Rear and front derailleurs. The rest of the components are FSA Wilier branded. Wheels are Fulcrum Racing 7. I love it.


----------



## Sharkvictim

Sweet!! Did you check out my pixs of mine>>>>???


----------



## costadone

My Iozard XP is already home. 
Will post pics soon. It's my first carbon bike, and I can say that it will also be my last. I love this bike.
Love your's Shakvictim, sweet wheels. Was thinking of upgrading mine sometime soon, but for now I'm just fine.


----------



## Cni2i

costadone said:


> My Iozard XP is already home.
> Will post pics soon. It's my first carbon bike, *and I can say that it will also be my last.* I love this bike.
> Love your's Shakvictim, sweet wheels. Was thinking of upgrading mine sometime soon, but for now I'm just fine.


LOL. We'll see  I said that when I got my first Cento Uno, now I have two!!

Congrats on getting your first carbon road bike. Your bones/joints/muscles will thank you for it :thumbsup: Would love to see her.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Is it true that Wilier frames has relatively a longer head tube than other frame of the same size? Anyone...?


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.515473,-0.150056


----------



## dudigrinfeld

What is going on with Lampre??? it looks like they are not there, no one..! Not getting any air time, no position, not even in the first 20 of any classics or pro tour from the beginning of the session.


----------



## wilierpetacchi

Hi Guys!

I have a quick question that needs everyone's help with. 

I'm very close to ordering the 2012 Izoard XP petacchi colours. Otherwise officially quoted as "fluo" colour in their catalogue. 

The only reservation is if the 2012 frame has carbon weave on it. I saw this brilliant youtube video and the weave was very apparent! But other videos of the similar bike didn't seem to show the carbon weave. (unfortunately I can't post links yet)


Does anyone know if both 2011 and 2012 frames have carbon weave (as such the videos didn't capture the details correctly)? or only the 2011 frame has the carbon weave. 

Thanks all in advance. 

Cheers!


----------



## Sharkvictim

I have a 2011 Izoard and yes the bike does have carbon weaves throught it.. If you go to my profile I have a few pictures.

Out,
Sharkvictim


----------



## PAZ71

Just pulled the trigger and ordered my Gran Turismo from Competitive Cyclist! Now for the wait...


----------



## dudigrinfeld

PAZ71 said:


> Just pulled the trigger and ordered my Gran Turismo from Competitive Cyclist! Now for the wait...


Don't forget to post pictures... Have fun great bike


----------



## JimmyORCA

Here is my Wilier Zero7 out for a spin.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Di2 amazing bike enjoy


----------



## JimmyORCA

Its actually Campy EPS.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

JimmyORCA said:


> Its actually Campy EPS.


Yes of course. How is it?


----------



## JimmyORCA

So far, I like the EPS better than Di2, at least when it gets close to running out of juice (dealer forgot to charge it for me) it will beep alot to let you know. I do like how the shifters are the same place as the mechanical version. Will up date more when I get more time on this bike.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

PAZ71 said:


> Just pulled the trigger and ordered my Gran Turismo from Competitive Cyclist! Now for the wait...


Did you gt them?


----------



## ldh6

UPS tracking says Tuesday. I've been like a kid on Christmas eve for the past week!


----------



## dudigrinfeld

ldh6 said:


> UPS tracking says Tuesday. I've been like a kid on Christmas eve for the past week!


Post pictures


----------



## vetteman

PAZ71 said:


> Just pulled the trigger and ordered my Gran Turismo from Competitive Cyclist! Now for the wait...


I did the same on Friday. Upgraded the wheels to Ksyrium Elites as they where out of stock on the Askiums. I really did not want to do that but rather save for better wheels next year. Also, upgraded the seatpost to carbon. 

They said my GT should arrive by Wednesday but I am out of town on business travel until Thursday night. Probably won't be able to get the bike assembled and ride until Saturday.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

vetteman said:


> I did the same on Friday. Upgraded the wheels to Ksyrium Elites as they where out of stock on the Askiums. I really did not want to do that but rather save for better wheels next year. Also, upgraded the seatpost to carbon.
> 
> They said my GT should arrive by Wednesday but I am out of town on business travel until Thursday night. Probably won't be able to get the bike assembled and ride until Saturday.


Sweet waiting...! Enjoy


----------



## johnnyletrois

Great looking bikes guys. I've had my Cento1 since last August am loving every minute on it!


----------



## ldh6

vetteman said:


> I did the same on Friday. Upgraded the wheels to Ksyrium Elites as they where out of stock on the Askiums. I really did not want to do that but rather save for better wheels next year. Also, upgraded the seatpost to carbon.
> 
> They said my GT should arrive by Wednesday but I am out of town on business travel until Thursday night. Probably won't be able to get the bike assembled and ride until Saturday.


I upgraded to the Elites and a carbon seatpost also. I went with 3T on the post, stem, and bars, although now I'm kinda nervous about the Ti stem bolts that some have been having issues with.


----------



## vetteman

What does it take to get a Wilier specific forum? Looking though this "Other Builders" forum there seems to be a large percentage of Wilier posts. It seems we could support a dedicated forum. Thoughts?


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Yes do you know the moderator?


----------



## ssach

I got my Wilier Izoard last year and I have gotten so many compliments. It is amazing how popular these bikes have become. Wilier deserves its own home:thumbsup:


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Defenattly and there are already 12 pages under this thread, how far we need o go...?


----------



## jogger1

That's it, I'm ordering my new Italian stallion/beauty Wilier Cento uno!


----------



## jogger1

bon_gabs said:


> Finally my Dream bike came true with the help of twohubs.com, your cycling boutique! - 877.480.2453 the best deal on earth for High end bikes,,,its a jaw dropping looking machine,,after it was built ,its a feather light 14.7 lbs..wow,,I just test it for about 10 miles but the bike still begging for more,,I'll give it shot on sunday..enjoy the pic.


Beautiful built, I'm getting this frame, same color this Saturday. Can't wait for the Fedex truck to come by with the big box hoo!


----------



## dudigrinfeld

jogger1 said:


> That's it, I'm ordering my new Italian stallion/beauty Wilier Cento uno!


What's your setup will be?


----------



## jogger1

dudigrinfeld said:


> What's your setup will be?


:thumbsup:


----------



## jogger1

dudigrinfeld said:


> What's your setup will be?


Wilier Cento Uno, Reynolds 66 wheelset and full Campy Chorus group :thumbsup:


----------



## rhd1607

Just updated my bike. New crank, new deda stem, new pedals, and new bar tape. I love this bike.


----------



## ldh6

*My new GT*

Here she is...


----------



## ssach

ldh6 said:


> Here she is...


Nice bike.


----------



## j3p_r

*cento 1*

Just like to share with u guys...

@ F1 Ferrari paddock


----------



## pyrenees1

j3p_r said:


> Just like to share with u guys...
> 
> @ F1 Ferrari paddock


Nice Bike and shot. tfs.


----------



## JimmyORCA

pyrenees1 said:


> Nice Bike and shot. tfs.


agree +1


----------



## rmcclure

*Le Roi*

My Le Roi, I've had this bike for three years and enjoy it more today than when I first bought it. Paint scheme is a bit polarizing :thumbsup:


----------



## PAZ71

Now that I've had time to pour over my new baby, is it standard to have a small hole in the bottom of the seat tube just below the front derailleur hanger?


----------



## ssach

*hymmm*

Had my '11 Izoard XP that I purchased from CC last year and am thinking of a wheelset upgrade. Read a lot in the wheels section but wanted to know how you Wilier owners felt about American Classic 420 Aero (thinking '12 white) would work well. When I have a chance to ride I try to get 20-40 miles. I will probably try a century ride this spring/summer as well. Not really into climbing hills, but unfortunately being in the NYC area and riding up the palisades will have me encountering them. 

Thoughts if this are the right wheels? What should I be looking to spend for the set? Ebay and online search shows 900-1000$. PM me if you know of a US shop that can do a better deal.

Thanks,

Sanjay


----------



## dudigrinfeld

PAZ71 said:


> Now that I've had time to pour over my new baby, is it standard to have a small hole in the bottom of the seat tube just below the front derailleur hanger?


Yes it's for the derailleur cable


----------



## dudigrinfeld

ssach said:


> Had my '11 Izoard XP that I purchased from CC last year and am thinking of a wheelset upgrade. Read a lot in the wheels section but wanted to know how you Wilier owners felt about American Classic 420 Aero (thinking '12 white) would work well. When I have a chance to ride I try to get 20-40 miles. I will probably try a century ride this spring/summer as well. Not really into climbing hills, but unfortunately being in the NYC area and riding up the palisades will have me encountering them.
> 
> Thoughts if this are the right wheels? What should I be looking to spend for the set? Ebay and online search shows 900-1000$. PM me if you know of a US shop that can do a better deal.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sanjay


I had the AC 420 2010 which I found on eBay as new old stock and I paid around $550 last year. They are good wheel fast and durable, 32mm of tim deep section. depends on your weight I rode with 75 kg no problem. I'm sure the newer version you are looking for the 420 aero is more expensive, looks different ect.. But bottom line they are good wheels all around.


----------



## ldh6

dudigrinfeld said:


> Yes it's for the derailleur cable


Yes, there's the derailleur cable hole toward the back of the tube, but there's another hole toward the front of the tube. I've never seen a 'front pull' front derailleur.


----------



## Steven250

Hey I got a question for you guys. I bought a Wilier Cento Uno 2011 frame like 2 weeks ago and wanted to build it with parts from my old bike (frame was totaled after a crash involving a city bus) 
But i've seem to run into a problem. I get the idea that triple cranksets won't fit on it? I've tried both a Shimano Ultegra 6603 triple crank and a Truvativ GXP triple crank, but both of them hit the frame around the bottom bracket area?

I'm getting the impression a triple is never going to fit? That would seriously suck though, I never found any on the info on the Internet before buying that warned me of that.
On the other hand, if it should fit, what am i doing wrong? Do i need extra adapters etc.? 

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## johnnyletrois

Steven250 said:


> Hey I got a question for you guys. I bought a Wilier Cento Uno 2011 frame like 2 weeks ago and wanted to build it with parts from my old bike (frame was totaled after a crash involving a city bus)
> But i've seem to run into a problem. I get the idea that triple cranksets won't fit on it? I've tried both a Shimano Ultegra 6603 triple crank and a Truvativ GXP triple crank, but both of them hit the frame around the bottom bracket area?
> 
> I'm getting the impression a triple is never going to fit? That would seriously suck though, I never found any on the info on the Internet before buying that warned me of that.
> On the other hand, if it should fit, what am i doing wrong? Do i need extra adapters etc.?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated


I have no idea but...

Really? Triple on a Cento1? Really? :mad2:

What color and size did you get? Photos? I'd like to see the BB area in detail before it gets built up.


----------



## Steven250

johnnyletrois said:


> Really? Triple on a Cento1? Really? :mad2:
> .


thank you for your valuable and helpful remark 



johnnyletrois said:


> What color and size did you get? Photos? I'd like to see the BB area in detail before it gets built up.


Red/Black, size L. I can't post any pictures or links atm because I need more posts I guess.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Steven250 said:


> Hey I got a question for you guys. I bought a Wilier Cento Uno 2011 frame like 2 weeks ago and wanted to build it with parts from my old bike (frame was totaled after a crash involving a city bus)
> But i've seem to run into a problem. I get the idea that triple cranksets won't fit on it? I've tried both a Shimano Ultegra 6603 triple crank and a Truvativ GXP triple crank, but both of them hit the frame around the bottom bracket area?
> 
> I'm getting the impression a triple is never going to fit? That would seriously suck though, I never found any on the info on the Internet before buying that warned me of that.
> On the other hand, if it should fit, what am i doing wrong? Do i need extra adapters etc.?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated


I had SRAM bb30 that didn't fit I had to gt SRAM standard and since it's press fit, you need the BB and bearings that can be pressed in ,any LBS mechanic will know but the bottom line is that you need standard crankset SRAM or Shimano or FSA whatever, for sure no triple...,


----------



## johnnyletrois

My Cento1 appears to be developing a crack where the rear derailleur cable exits the drive-side chainstay.

I've sent an email to Wilier and the dealer I bought it from.

Thoughts?


----------



## Cpk

There is an impact mark on the edge of the cable outlet, you can see it well on the third pic. looks like it got banged at some point.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

But there are no pictures shown


----------



## Cpk

they showed up in the email I get following this thread


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Cpk said:


> they showed up in the email I get following this thread


Sorry can't see any link attached or any pictures you post. I'm interested to know and see since I have also a mark next to the same place you are describing.


----------



## johnnyletrois

dudigrinfeld said:


> Sorry can't see any link attached or any pictures you post. I'm interested to know and see since I have also a mark next to the same place you are describing.


I guess Dropbox didn't like me putting the images inline.

Try again:

One

Two

Three

Four

Five


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Is it right above where the cable get out within the frame?


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Yes from picture 2 it seems to be. Look like it banged something, since when you have noticed it?


----------



## Cpk

dudigrinfeld said:


> Yes from picture 2 it seems to be. Look like it banged something, since when you have noticed it?


Here is the spot I am talking about. Looks like it took an impact from something with an edge like the edge of a brick or possibly a curb/sidewalk.


----------



## johnnyletrois

Cpk said:


> Here is the spot I am talking about. Looks like it took an impact from something with an edge like the edge of a brick or possibly a curb/sidewalk.


Which is strange because nothing has touched it.


----------



## Steven250

dudigrinfeld said:


> I had SRAM bb30 that didn't fit I had to gt SRAM standard and since it's press fit, you need the BB and bearings that can be pressed in ,any LBS mechanic will know but the bottom line is that you need standard crankset SRAM or Shimano or FSA whatever, for sure no triple...,


I have found a temporary solution. I have removed the smallest sprocket, the 30t ring, which i don't need atm. This will allow me to finish the bike and ride it for the time begin


----------



## wilierpetacchi

Edited.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

wilierpetacchi said:


> Something's building up! Can't wait anymore for this Sunday!


Hey pictures weren't shown up


----------



## wilierpetacchi

My mistake. Reattached images of the thing that's building up. Love this process!

View attachment 254877


View attachment 254878


View attachment 254879


----------



## progolferv1

My first post and my Wilier


----------



## Cni2i

Congrats. Nice wilier GT.


----------



## breuk

I might as well join in then. This is my Izoard XP that I recently completed. Built with Campagnolo Athena, Zonda, Time RXS and some Syntace and Tune bits. Comes in at 7,4 kg. Shown here on her first real trip in the western part of Flanders, near Ghent.


----------



## jogger1

as promised my new Wilier rocket


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Beautiful.


----------



## jogger1

thanks dudigrinfeld!


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Jogger1
Your elite bottle cage is fibreglass? If yes, does it hold the bottle fine or its too tight? Also which pedals are you using there?


----------



## jogger1

dudigrinfeld said:


> Jogger1
> Your elite bottle cage is fibreglass? If yes, does it hold the bottle fine or its too tight? Also which pedals are you using there?


Yes that's right, but the Elite material is kinda hard plastic if you will, very durable and light. It uses a rubber bottle stopper on the bottom of the cage to hold the bottle snugly but easy to pull when needed. The pedals are Campy Record titanium, love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Roubaixalltheway

Question on the 2012 dark version of the GT, can you see the carbon weave in any of the black area? Also, does the interior cables rattle over rough roads? Thanks, George


----------



## progolferv1

Roubaixalltheway said:


> Question on the 2012 dark version of the GT, can you see the carbon weave in any of the black area? Also, does the interior cables rattle over rough roads? Thanks, George




All of the black area is carbon weave. Looks great in the sun. As of the cables I have never had a rattle with them.


----------



## Roubaixalltheway

progolferv1

Thanks for the info, I love the look of weave on a bike, my Roubaix is just painted black 

How do you like the ride? What did you bike weigh all built out? Thanks


----------



## progolferv1

Roubaixalltheway said:


> progolferv1
> 
> Thanks for the info, I love the look of weave on a bike, my Roubaix is just painted black
> 
> How do you like the ride? What did you bike weigh all built out? Thanks


I love the way it rides. It stiff but not overly stiff. I never got a weight on it. I bought it out of state and had it shipped in.


----------



## Erion929

Finally got rid of my pinched nerve issue that caused throbbing aches, tingling, and slight numbness in my entire left arm/shoulder....5 months after slinging a metal hammer and metal prybar for 20 mins. on my tile floor demolition. Here's a hint for you guys....don't get old :idea:

For anyone who gets a similar injury, muscle or nerve, the remedy came from a chiropractor who specializes in deep muscle and fascia massage. That was the key...to break down knots and screwed up, tight fascia that binds the muscles and interferes with circulation and nerve conduction !!!

So, now able to ride a bike longer than 1 minute, I finally was able to get my Cento Uno SL built up at Two Hubs in Foothill Ranch, CA.

It's a Dura Ace / Ritchey build up....


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Very nice but are you really ride with such a high stack, aren't you cutting the fork, it seems dry high? Beside beautiful machine! Congratulate!!


----------



## Erion929

dudigrinfeld said:


> Very nice but are you really ride with such a high stack, aren't you cutting the fork, it seems dry high? Beside beautiful machine! Congratulate!!


Just being conservative at first...I'm coming off a relaxed geometry bike with a higher head tube and Mani had no idea what I could handle. I'm confident I can ride a bigger drop, but Mani wanted me to ride it for awhile before he cuts it off.


----------



## bon_gabs

Erion,,you need the twohubs kit,it will blend with your SL..

Twohubs Crew's Photos | Facebook



Erion929 said:


> Just being conservative at first...I'm coming off a relaxed geometry bike with a higher head tube and Mani had no idea what I could handle. I'm confident I can ride a bigger drop, but Mani wanted me to ride it for awhile before he cuts it off.


----------



## PixelPaul

Here's a quick shot of my Wilier. Not as fancy as some here, but a nice bike nonetheless. Unfortunately, it is a bit to large for me and I'm planning to sell. Any ideas what would be a fair asking price? It is a 2010 Mortirolo, new to me in Fall 2011. Only about 500 miles and in perfect shape. Carbon monoque frame, Full Campagnolo Veloce, Fulcrum R5 wheels, Ritchey post, stem & bars, Look pedals. Gonna be hard to part ways with it, but need something a bit smaller :-(


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Put on eBay start will low price and let the funs decide it will sell as it worth. Give all info and as many pictures shows the condition of the frame and specs. 
Good luck


----------



## cmeride

those are beautiful bikes ! wish i could afford one


----------



## jpaschal01

Bought my first Wilier today (Gran Turismo). Can't wait to pick it up tomorrow!


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Post pictures please..! Ride safe


----------



## JimmyORCA

my friend and I met up at our LBS after our seperate rides.

His Lampre Cento1SL
My Lampre Zero.7


----------



## cycmike

jpaschal01 said:


> Bought my first Wilier today (Gran Turismo). Can't wait to pick it up tomorrow!


You will love it. What groupo does it have? Where did you buy it? Post a pic.


----------



## cycmike

_JimmyORCA; my friend and I met up at our LBS after our seperate rides.

His Lampre Cento1SL
My Lampre Zero.7 _

Nice. How do you like the ride on Your Zero7? I have a GT and the ride is pretty good on long rides. I think someday I will want to get a Zero or Cento.


----------



## jpaschal01

cycmike said:


> You will love it. What groupo does it have? Where did you buy it? Post a pic.


Here is a picture. I know it violates several bike photography laws, but I was just too lazy after my ride to fix them.
View attachment 256372


Has Ultegra group, a wider saddle for my wide butt, and put on my Kinlin XR270 built wheels. Got it at Plano Cycling & Fitness, Plano, TX. Great shop.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Looks good, nice bike


----------



## cycmike

Looks just like mine, except for those cool red rims. You are going to fall in love with that machine. Is that a '12?


----------



## jpaschal01

cycmike said:


> Looks just like mine, except for those cool red rims. You are going to fall in love with that machine. Is that a '12?


Yes, it is a 2012


----------



## Cni2i

Erion929 said:


> Finally got rid of my pinched nerve issue that caused throbbing aches, tingling, and slight numbness in my entire left arm/shoulder....5 months after slinging a metal hammer and metal prybar for 20 mins. on my tile floor demolition. Here's a hint for you guys....don't get old :idea:
> 
> For anyone who gets a similar injury, muscle or nerve, the remedy came from a chiropractor who specializes in deep muscle and fascia massage. That was the key...to break down knots and screwed up, tight fascia that binds the muscles and interferes with circulation and nerve conduction !!!
> 
> So, now able to ride a bike longer than 1 minute, I finally was able to get my Cento Uno SL built up at Two Hubs in Foothill Ranch, CA.
> 
> It's a Dura Ace / Ritchey build up....


Great to hear u r getting better! Bike looks great. Have u ridden her much?


----------



## Erion929

Cni2i said:


> Great to hear u r getting better! Bike looks great. Have u ridden her much?


Thanks, Tony....yeah, the arm/shoulder is all good. Now I have to get my cycling back into shape after 5 months off...ohh, the pain :cryin:

Mani did a good job...he mentioned you, heh. The bike runs great, super smooth, and it's the least of my problems. I gotta build some miles....did about four 30-40 minute rides, then Sat. pushed to a 2 hr. test through the hills. A cramp had me eeking it out the last 15 minutes, though :blush2:

**


----------



## cnskate

Is it just me or do the FSA brakes that come on some of the Wilier builds really suck? I rode my old bike with Campy centaur brakes for the first time in a long time and I almost flew over the handlebars because I wasn't expecting the brakes to work so well. I upgraded the pads to Swisstop green, and that helped a little, but not much. Maybe it's just the braking surface on the Fulcrum 7 wheels?


----------



## Cni2i

Erion929 said:


> Thanks, Tony....yeah, the arm/shoulder is all good. Now I have to get my cycling back into shape after 5 months off...ohh, the pain :cryin:
> 
> Mani did a good job...he mentioned you, heh. The bike runs great, super smooth, and it's the least of my problems. I gotta build some miles....did about four 30-40 minute rides, then Sat. pushed to a 2 hr. test through the hills. * A cramp had me eeking it out the last 15 minutes, though :blush2:*
> 
> **


Great to hear you are back out on the road. I know it has been a long and very sloooow recovery. The cramps are not surprising since you haven't ridden that long for awhile....probably pushing your limits for now. Remember the Bloks  They always save me when I am doing centuries.


----------



## Cni2i

How do I remove these photos? Anyone?

Thanks Ron. :thumbsup:


----------



## Erion929

Cni2i said:


> How do I remove these photos? Anyone?



-- hit the "edit" button on your post
-- go to the bottom of the edit page, where it says "Upload Photos"...click that box
-- a new window will open
-- go to the bottom of that window, it will show your "Current Attachments" and "Remove" buttons...click the "Remove" buttons for each pic

**Hey, Tony....what length stem do you use on your bikes?**


----------



## Cni2i

Erion929 said:


> -- hit the "edit" button on your post
> -- go to the bottom of the edit page, where it says "Upload Photos"...click that box
> -- a new window will open
> -- go to the bottom of that window, it will show your "Current Attachments" and "Remove" buttons...click the "Remove" buttons for each pic
> 
> **Hey, Tony....what length stem do you use on your bikes?**


Ron,

Sorry for the delayed response. I use a 110mm stem on both bikes.


----------



## Erion929

Thanks....same here, we must be about the same height/reach.


----------



## thnman

cnskate, 
sorry for the late post on this but the FSA brakes do suck! I replaced mine with Ultrgras - much, much better. For the money, they're the best.


----------



## Erion929

Update: Added Garmin 500, Arundel Mandible cage (still need another one), and lowered the stem 2 cm....feels good so far . I'll try it for awhile before any steerer cutting...

Man, it feels good to be riding again 

**


----------



## wilierpetacchi

Hey Erion (and all other users of garmin 500), check out bar fly mount, made in the US, for your comp. it's super sleek and user friendly.


----------



## Cni2i

Looking good Ron. I usually ride with my Fulcrum Zeroes. But I have the same DA c24s. If I put them on, we would be twins down to where the seat tube is cut. 
Great to hear u r riding again!


----------



## dudigrinfeld

wilierpetacchi said:


> Hey Erion (and all other users of garmin 500), check out bar fly mount, made in the US, for your comp. it's super sleek and user friendly.


Look like that..! This is the English version you can get it from RaceWare Direct or 25 quid!
View attachment 257402
View attachment 257403

It is stable from the few rides I have done with it so far


----------



## bikesinmud

*Imperiale*

my wilier


----------



## Cni2i

bikesinmud said:


> my wilier


Looking good. I love my fulcrum zeros. Have served me well.


----------



## BigDaddy

Just had to post another pic, this one with Boyd Wheelset


----------



## jpaschal01

BigDaddy said:


> Just had to post another pic, this one with Boyd Wheelset


Very nice! I've been debating some Boyd wheels for mine too.


----------



## Dubchedford

BigDaddy said:


> Just had to post another pic, this one with Boyd Wheelset


How are you liking the Boyd Wheels? I was looking at picking up a set here in a month or so. They look great!


----------



## BigDaddy

Dubchedford said:


> How are you liking the Boyd Wheels? I was looking at picking up a set here in a month or so. They look great!


I love em!! Very comfy, durable, and responsive for the price. I've only had them a week and only put 250 miles on it...so far, excellent with no "break-in" period. Great outta the box! 

Check out this thread where you can read my short review and others reviews: 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/new-boyd-vitesse-wheels-28mm-x-23mm-273989.html


----------



## windycitycy

*New Wilier Owner*

First message here. Just got a new Gran Turismo from Competitive Cyclist :thumbsup:

58mm frame
Fulcrum Racing Zero 2-ways
Campy Chorus
Shimano XTR PD-M985 Pedals

Sorry about the pedals. They work great for my Air 9 so gonna go with these for awhile. Also sorry about the picture quality. Really old iPhone camera.

Pic 1 - packing job from competitive cyclist

Pic 2 - Assembled


----------



## Erion929

Welcome....good looking bike! Nice wheels, too! :thumbsup: I wouldn't blame your phone camera, you were probably at fault for shaking with excitement :blush2:

**


----------



## Cni2i

Erion929 said:


> Welcome....good looking bike! Nice wheels, too! :thumbsup: I wouldn't blame your phone camera, *you were probably at fault for shaking with excitement *:blush2:
> 
> **


That ^

Great looking bike. Would love to see clearer photos though so that we can appreciate her more :thumbsup:


----------



## Cni2i

*New add ons...*

Hey guys. Found some pennies under the coach seat and used them towards...

1. New Red shifters, rear derailleur and front derailleur. 
2. New seat mast topper.


She now weighs.....14.1 lbs. 

Getting ready for the Ride around the Bear on June 9th.


----------



## windycitycy

Hitting the road for the first ride tomorrow morning. Can't wait!



Cni2i said:


> That ^
> 
> Great looking bike. Would love to see clearer photos though so that we can appreciate her more :thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyORCA

Got my bike ready for a small race tomorrow morning.


----------



## Cni2i

windycitycy said:


> Hitting the road for the first ride tomorrow morning. Can't wait!


Ahhh, the maiden ride. Please give us some feedback on how she rides.


----------



## Cni2i

JimmyORCA said:


> Got my bike ready for a small race tomorrow morning.


Zero 7....so nice. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## windycitycy

First ride was great. This bike is so responsive. I had a huge grin on my face for most of the ride ... except for the 2 mile 8-10% grade that I wasn't ready for. This was my first ride on Campy components and I paid the price with some shifting mistakes ... 100% user error :mad2: Can't wait to attack that hill again. I've also made a few tweaks to my handlebar and seatpost position. Other than my shifting mistakes the Campy stuff was great. It did exactly what I told it to do.



Cni2i said:


> Ahhh, the maiden ride. Please give us some feedback on how she rides.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Cni2i said:


> Zero 7....so nice. Good luck tomorrow.


Thanks!!!


----------



## windycitycy

2nd ride was much better. New seat and handlebar positions made a big difference. Also replaced the 11-25 cassette with a 12-29 which came in handy on the hills.


----------



## vences5

*Ebay?*

Hey everyone, usual lurker here Got a couple of quick questions
My 1 month old scattante r670 size 54 now has a cracked framed thanks to a jaywalker. So I've been looking for a frame replacement at my lbs's and online. I found a used Gran Tourismo frame on ebay and I jumped on it after I contacted the seller's previous customers to make sure its legit. Got the thumbs up from them, bidded, and won the auction:thumbsup: I heard some of these are scams, but this one passes all my "legit" tests. One thing that makes me wary though is that whenever any link on the page is clicked on, it takes you to "radikal.ru" for some reason. Also the fact that the seller is located in Ukraine.

Since I'm a noob, I can't link you to the ebay page :/ The item number is 180900110713 and it would be super cool if one of yous checked it out to see if there any any red flags you see

Oh, and since I will swap all the parts from the broken bike to this frame, is there anything that wont fit? I know the seatpost I have right now is too small. These are the specs for the broken bike:

BOTTOM BRACKET: MegaExo 
BRAKES: Tektro R520 dual-pivot 
CASSETTE: Shimano CS-5600, 10-speed, 12-25T 
CHAIN: KMC DX10 SC 
CRANKSET: FSA Energy hollow-forged 6061 aluminum, 53/39T, 172.5mm
FRONT DERAILLEUR: Shimano Ultegra 6700 
GRIPS/TAPE: Velo gel 
HANDLEBAR: Deda Big Piega, 6061 T6 aluminum, 31.7mm, 420mm 
HEADSET: FSA, 1 1/8" 
LEVERS: Shimano Ultegra 6700 
REAR DERAILLEUR: Shimano Ultegra 6700 
SADDLE: Prologo Scratch Pro 
SEATPOST: Carbon/Alloy, 27.2, 350mm 
SHIFTERS: Shimano Ultegra 6700 
STEM: Deda Big Logo, cold-forged 6061 T6 aluminum; 28.6mm; -8°;31.7mm; 110mm
TIRES: Vittoria Zaffiro, 700X23, 120tpi, folding 
WHEELSET: Shimano R-500


----------



## Erion929

He's got 100% feedback, some on high-dollar items, so looks ok so far. But, yeah, he's in Russia, so maybe it depends on where YOU are? Otherwise, just depends on luck...or lack of it....and honesty.

**


----------



## jpaschal01

Loving my Gran Turismo. Nice 58.9 mile this morning. Great, smooth ride.


----------



## portland_matt

I'm long overdue to post my ride. Here you go, two vanity pics showing my 2010 Imperiale. Have loved this bike since the very first day. I'm a big/tall rider and when I bought it, I rode literally dozens of bikes from other manufacturers. This one had the right combination of stiffness and comfort. Recently got a cycling coach who's encouraged me to train with power so I'm looking for a crank-based powermeter. I know this isn't the board for it, but if any Wilier-owners have experience with crank-based powermeters, I would love to hear about them (good, bad, which brand works, etc.). There seem to be some questions about BB size spindle size between Rotor, FSA, and others. Here you go!


----------



## 1234tuba

My 101SL - Love it


----------



## Cni2i

1234tuba said:


> My 101SL - Love it


Welcome to the club. She looks beautiful. Where was the picture taken?


----------



## pyrenees1




----------



## Cni2i

portland_matt said:


> I'm long overdue to post my ride. Here you go, two vanity pics showing my 2010 Imperiale. Have loved this bike since the very first day. I'm a big/tall rider and when I bought it, I rode literally dozens of bikes from other manufacturers. This one had the right combination of stiffness and comfort. Recently got a cycling coach who's encouraged me to train with power so I'm looking for a crank-based powermeter. I know this isn't the board for it, but if any Wilier-owners have experience with crank-based powermeters, I would love to hear about them (good, bad, which brand works, etc.). There seem to be some questions about BB size spindle size between Rotor, FSA, and others. Here you go!


Nice setup. Big fan of the Fulcrum Zeros. Have two sets and recently purchased at set of Fulcrum Zero Competition Ltd Edition from Europe.


----------



## Cni2i

pyrenees1 said:


>


Beautiful bikes. Where was the last photo taken? 

BTW: Was considering the Rotor 3D Plus cranks BUT I wasn't sure if they were compatible with the Cento Unos' BB design. Are your cranks the 3D+ or the regular 3Ds? Thanks.


----------



## pyrenees1

Cni2i said:


> Beautiful bikes. Where was the last photo taken?
> 
> BTW: Was considering the Rotor 3D Plus cranks BUT I wasn't sure if they were compatible with the Cento Unos' BB design. Are your cranks the 3D+ or the regular 3Ds? Thanks.


Last photo was taken in Glen Helen (Rosena Ranch area) I have the 3d cranks.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

pyrenees1 said:


> Last photo was taken in Glen Helen (Rosena Ranch area) I have the 3d cranks.


Can you advice what the shell side of your frame and which pressfit bb are you using for the 3D


----------



## pyrenees1

dudigrinfeld said:


> Can you advice what the shell side of your frame and which pressfit bb are you using for the 3D


Wilier Pressfit bb


----------



## dudigrinfeld

pyrenees1 said:


> Wilier Pressfit bb


Sorry for the ignorance but does it have size or model beside Wilier prressfit?


----------



## Cpk

*new picture for 2012*

put on Shamal's, new bars 3T ergonova and stem Deda Zero100 120mm and a new seat post FSA with 32mm setback and a Turbomatic seat.

Had a 130mm stem prior and a seatpost with 20mm setback and it was the right spacing but I was too forward on the bike.

The frame is a monocoque CF circa 03.


----------



## Sgt_Lobo

Good looking ride you have there. I like those wheels too...what are they?


----------



## Cpk

If you meant me, they are campagnolo shamal's 2-way's, if not then you got the info anyway


----------



## Sgt_Lobo

Yep, you...thanks for the info...and again, beautiful rig you have there.


----------



## Cpk

Thanks! Got it used and I think the prior owner bought it because it cost a lot at the time but didn't put many miles on it. Needed a good cleaning though.


----------



## windycitycy

Still loving my Willier


----------



## CdaleNut

Hello Everyone, first off dont hate me for my name. Yes I do love Cdales but im looking for something different. I recently been looking at the Wilier GT I need some convincing on why i should buy the Wilier GT or maybe even the Imperiale instead of sticking with the Cdale Supersix


----------



## Erion929

I'm sure everyone here pretty much loves their Wilier, but not sure how that helps you or gets you the ride or feel that you need to experience, as with all bikes. You could go to any specific bike forum and they all love their bikes. But everybody fits and feels differently. You gotta go ride one and see what you like/dislike. Some people won't buy a bike because of the colors.


----------



## CdaleNut

thats the one thing i like about the Wilier GT are the colors and all the "little things" the bike has including the beautiful paint. I love the way the bike has a certain shine to it. Now with all that being said i am going to be taking a GT for a ride later this evening and see if its gonna be something that blows me away and i feel is worth the price.


----------



## Cni2i

Erion929 said:


> I'm sure everyone here pretty much loves their Wilier, but not sure how that helps you or gets you the ride or feel that you need to experience, as with all bikes. You could go to any specific bike forum and they all love their bikes. But everybody fits and feels differently. You gotta go ride one and see what you like/dislike. Some people won't buy a bike because of the colors.


Good points Ron. 

@CdaleNut: You should really ride/try out the bikes for yourself. Personally, I have ridden both. I used to own a 2010 SuperSix High Mod and now, I own a Cento Uno SL. I have also owned an S-works. From my personal experiences with these bikes, the Tarmac S-works was the stiffest of the three and very responsive. Loved it. But, too many people around where I live have them, so I wanted to try something a little more "unique" (at least around here). 
The SSHM with the hollowgram cranks was superlight and was fantastic when it came to climbing up mountains. Love it also. But again, wanted something less mainstream, and wasn't totally in love with the available color schemes. 

Now....with the Wilier bikes, they are just outright beautiful IMO. And with the Cento Unos, the perfect blend of race/performance with comfort. Not as stiff as the S-works IMO and just maybe not as light as the SSHM, but the BEST all around bike.....club rides, century rides, crits....can do it all. And although subjective, one of the best looking bikes around.


----------



## pschnei3

I'm also looking into buying a GT. what are people paying for them? Need to know what to offer after the test ride(if I like it of course)? 

Did anybody else consider a S5 while looking at the GT?


----------



## windycitycy

I looked at Cannondale CAAD10 and SuperSix, Specialized Tarmac, and Willier GT. The Willier is the one that put the BIG grin on my face when I road it. Still does.


----------



## Slavedog

*New to Forum with new Izoard 2012*

Hello, first post on the forum, thanks for all the great info. I wanted to get out photos of my 2012 Wilier Izoard. I couldn't find much info when I was researching the purchase so thought this may help others. I tried many/many bikes and found this to be the best fit for me and what I intend to be doing with it. What I found was that many brands had either a racing set up bike (ive got a bit too much gut for those) or a upright soft touring feel. Until I found the Izoard. I tried it and thought "this is what I have been looking for" stiff but not too compact, and set up with the ultegra/FSA it was at a price point I could live with. I have to say I like the paint on the older models a bit more, but It still looks great.
I hope this helps others .


----------



## Cni2i

Welcome to the club.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Very nice bike but try the 6 degrees stem, would look much better!


----------



## gjc985

*Wilier*

Just purchased my first Wilier an Izoard XP with Rival set. I can't wait to get it! Can UPS ship things faster please?


----------



## Slavedog

dudigrinfeld said:


> Very nice bike but try the 6 degrees stem, would look much better!


Thanks, I agree... I wanted to ride if for a few weeks as is, and then start making changes based on how everything felt, but that is on my list of to do's.


----------



## jpaschal01

my Gran Turismo with new wheels just installed. Wheels on loan/test from a friend.
View attachment 263042


----------



## windycitycy

Your are going to love that bike. Post a picture when you get it!



gjc985 said:


> Just purchased my first Wilier an Izoard XP with Rival set. I can't wait to get it! Can UPS ship things faster please?


----------



## windycitycy

Slavedog -

Bike looks beautiful! How are you like it?



Slavedog said:


> Hello, first post on the forum, thanks for all the great info. I wanted to get out photos of my 2012 Wilier Izoard. I couldn't find much info when I was researching the purchase so thought this may help others. I tried many/many bikes and found this to be the best fit for me and what I intend to be doing with it. What I found was that many brands had either a racing set up bike (ive got a bit too much gut for those) or a upright soft touring feel. Until I found the Izoard. I tried it and thought "this is what I have been looking for" stiff but not too compact, and set up with the ultegra/FSA it was at a price point I could live with. I have to say I like the paint on the older models a bit more, but It still looks great.
> I hope this helps others .


----------



## windycitycy

jpaschal -

report back on how those wheel work with your GT. It was between those and the fulcrum zeros for me. love the fulcrums but those look so sharp!



jpaschal01 said:


> my Gran Turismo with new wheels just installed. Wheels on loan/test from a friend.
> View attachment 263042


----------



## Slavedog

*Good so far.*



windycitycy said:


> Slavedog -
> 
> Bike looks beautiful! How are you like it?


Thanks. I of course got super busy with work once I got it, so I've only been able to take in on several short 10 mile+- rides. I flipped over the stem since the photos were taken but other than that it's store fresh. My first reactions are that it's more stiff than I was expecting from my test ride and what the guy at my LBS had told me so I give that the thumbs up. I was comparing it to some Trek bikes in that price range and they always felt sluggish to me until you get up into the $5-6k range. I feel like it compared most closely to the Cannodale super six (also very nice bike in that price range) but the Cannondale had sram rival and I just like the way Shimano shifts and feels and have always had shimano so I was more familier with it. I found a great deal on this bike from a store that I used to live by so I jumped on it to save about $1000 off retail. There are so many great bikes out there in that price range for casual riders like me, but they all felt so different in the test rides, The Izoard fit me, had the right components where I wanted them and less costly stuff where I didn't care as much, like brakes and seat post. with my pedals on, it is 17.8 lbs. I'm looking forward to loosing some of my gut riding and then maybe I'll reward myself with some upgrades.


----------



## portland_matt

Just got the XL Cento Uno in black. Weighed it using a park digital scale. 1.17 kg. To be clear that was just the frame with full, uncut seat mast. No seat mast topper, no fork, no headset or bearings, no stickers , nothing but the bare frame completely disassembled. Will post all the pics and unpacking sometime soon.


----------



## gjc985

My Wilier Izoard XP 2012 just got delivered from Competitive Cyclist. All I have to do is attach the wheels, Seatpost and Handle bars. I cant find the torque specs anywhere. Can anyone help me out?


Thanks
Greg


----------



## RD48

Just wondering Slavedog, you say you have a gut, but what is your weight. I am looking at an Izoard, but am worried about the wheels. I am around 215, and don't have the money to buy new wheels after the bike purchase.


----------



## gjc985

RD48 I also weigh 215 and bought the competitive cyclist Wilier Izoard XP with rival group

It has worked out great! thing cruises... I dropped 10 minutes off my fastest 20 mile time. I do not regret the purchase at all. Feel free to reach out if you have any questions.

Greg


----------



## RD48

Thanks gjc985. I called and talked to Competitive Cyclist today. Their customer service is awesome. I think I have settled on the Izoard from them. They are going to get me into a stronger wheelset. I just love the look of this bike, and it looks to be a good deal. Now I just need to get fitted up, so I know what size to order.

Are you able to post some pictures of your ride?

Randy


----------



## gjc985

RD48 said:


> Thanks gjc985. I called and talked to Competitive Cyclist today. Their customer service is awesome. I think I have settled on the Izoard from them. They are going to get me into a stronger wheelset. I just love the look of this bike, and it looks to be a good deal. Now I just need to get fitted up, so I know what size to order.
> 
> Are you able to post some pictures of your ride?
> 
> Randy


Ya competitive cyclist is great. They were so helpful during my whole purchase. I ended up changing the tires and they had me pay the difference. You also get lifetime returns which is pretty sweet. For some reason I cant post pictures on here. Reach out to me via g. Mail gjc985 at gmail and I can send you a bunch. I ended up getting the 55 which was smaller then my old bike but I love everything about it... The look and ride...


----------



## RD48

How tall are you? I went to a bike store today to check out sizes, and the shop guy had me sitting on a 56. I am going to go through the CC fit calculator to double check, and will probably go back to give some a ride.


----------



## gjc985

I am 5"11 with an inseam of 32 I went with thr 55 be because it is a mote competitive fit. I just felt like the 57 would be alittle to big for the type of riding I do. What is your email I can have the guy who helped me email you.


----------



## trindadi84

Nice looking bikes here!


----------



## RD48

I sent you and email. It is titled Wilier Izoard. Just wondering how your liking the Sram shifting. My bike shop guy seems to like the Shimano shifting better, says it is easier. I haven't used either, so I guess it just takes some getting used to, plus I don't have any bad habits. 

Randy


----------



## RD48

Well, I hope to get my Izoard ordered in the next couple of days. Just wondering if anyone knows what the XP stands for in the Izoard name. I see that prior to 2011 it did not include this.


----------



## RD48

Just wondering why Wilier does not equip the US models with Campagnolo parts such as Centaur. Any thoughts?

they make one for other countries in Europe and Australia

I would have made a new post, but I don't have a high enough post cout.


----------



## dgeesaman

It is my data-less, unconfirmed, almost-pointless suspicion that the average buyer who buys a complete new bike in the $3-7k range (the sweet spot for Wilier models), simply don't appreciate Campagnolo parts and aren't willing to pay more. Those buyers who really like Campy are typically build-it-yourself or custom build customers - and those customers don't buy bikes off the shelf.

Consider this line of thinking: Shimano Dura-Ace, SRAM Red, and Campy Super Record are being used by pro riders. These are top of the line. If you're shopping for a little better value, you can get the next higher group (Ultegra or Force) for a very reasonable price. Campy Record or even Chorus, not so much. While one might argue Campy is a whole lineup of superior components, the casual buyer probably considers them to be a lineup of overpriced stuff.


----------



## RD48

dgeesaman, I see your point. I don't know much about road bike components. Just found it odd that you don't find too many bikes with campagnolo parts in the U.S. 

On a separate note, I am glad to join the ranks of the Izoard owners. Bought one from Competitive Cyclist with the Sram components, and had the wheels upgraded to Mavic Ksyrium SL. Can't wait to get it here and start riding.


----------



## dgeesaman

Sounds great. I'm building up my first Wilier: an Izoard (not XP) with Chorus 11 speed, Deda Zero 100 handlebars and stem, and Campy Zonda 2-ways. Looking forward to riding carbon for the first time as well as tubeless tires. It also looks great. I ordered the wheels on Monday - hoping to have it finished next week.

Another thing to consider with Campy: there are several component lines to choose from. With SRAM or Shimano, there are two, maybe 3 component lines that make sense for any given bike model. So if you stock the middle or lower priced option (say 105 and Ultegra) you'll stand a good chance of having exactly what the buyer wants. With Campy, there are 5 lines in popular use and most Campy buyers have a particular component line in mind.

Another issue is mechanics and tools. The shops have to build the bike and service it, so comparing against Shimano/SRAM (damn near the same thing), Campy is tuned and built a little bit differently. That's one more complication that subtracts from the dealer's bottom line.

Personally, I planned in my purchase to buy a Campy lockring tool and 11 speed chain tool. With the pricing I got from Ribble on the component set I'm still doing very well.

Dave


----------



## RD48

Sounds to be a great build. Definitely post pics when you get it.


----------



## toddious

Shameless plug:

I purchased a 55cm Wilier Cento Uno and it is slightly too large for me. I want so badly to ride this frame, but really need something in the 53-54cm range. I have listed my 2011 Wilier frameset on eBay (2011_Wilier_Cento_Uno_(101)_Frameset_(Frame)_Red_Black_Carbon_Fiber_MINT_Italian | eBay ) 

If anyone is interested you can contact me directly at [email protected] 

All beautiful bikes in this thread, and I wish I could be a member of the Wilier family! Hopefully soon!


----------



## goofy9

*Finally pickup my cento1 today*

Hi all,
After testing different bikes for the past year, I finally pick up a cento1 today and join the Wilier family. I have my eyes on Wilier for a long time, but hesitate to buy it due to the higher price. Anyway, glad I did bought a Wilier. The next is to figure out how much to cut on the seatpost. 
I am 174cm with 31.5 inseam, bought a medium size frame. I can ride around the block with the uncut seatpost even it is a little tall for me. Scheduled for a bike fit on October, and thinking if I should cut maybe 1 cm so that I can ride it before the bike fit. I have been riding MTB for years and fall into road bike after test ride my friend Giant OCR1 a year ago.

I have the pre-2012 Sram red groupset on the bike and it is loud and I probably need more time to get use to it. I really like my Sram x0/x9 combo on my MTB, and I hope I will like the Sram red even though my first impression is not that great.


----------



## alexgonzalezmi

Just got the frame a couple days ago and put it together. It rides excellent. Weighs just over 16. When I put race wheels on and swap the bars for carbon, it should be right about 15 which is fine. Based on yesterdays ride, the bike saves about 15 watts over my old Madone.


----------



## dgeesaman

Nice Imperiale!

I just finished my first Wilier (my first carbon, my first DIY build, my first Campy, and soon my first tubeless experience). It's an Izoard (from 2010, not the XP) with Campy Chorus 11. The Zondas are two-way fit but I'm rolling clinchers until the Hutchinsons arrive.


----------



## RD48

dgeesaman said:


> Nice Imperiale!
> 
> I just finished my first Wilier (my first carbon, my first DIY build, my first Campy, and soon my first tubeless experience). It's an Izoard (from 2010, not the XP) with Campy Chorus 11. The Zondas are two-way fit but I'm rolling clinchers until the Hutchinsons arrive.


Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## RD48

Finally got my Wilier Izoard XP. Heres some pics from my first ride.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7998236266/" title="Wilier Izoard XP by RD300S, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8303/7998236266_366da4cc5a_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Wilier Izoard XP"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7998234194/" title="Wilier Izoard XP by RD300S, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8297/7998234194_91aa794a2e_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Wilier Izoard XP"></a>


----------



## varian72

So, it appears the Cento1 has been replaced with Cento1 SR. Not sure I'm happy with the new look. I get the Kamm aero concept, but in reality I don't care about aero.

Seem like the Zero9 might be a more affordable option, but it kinda reminds me other other bikes on the market. Like the Look 585, a well done bike seems to be left by the side of the road for new tech. I'd bet they could keep the Cento1 just as Look could have kept the 585 and still made plenty of sales.


----------



## Imaking20

Joining the Wilier club, fellas! My SL frame arrived a few days ago - the new RED group, Zipp cockpit, and HE'D wheels should be arriving in the coming week. I'll share pics as it all starts to come together.


----------



## Cni2i

Imaking20 said:


> Joining the Wilier club, fellas! My SL frame arrived a few days ago - the new RED group, Zipp cockpit, and HE'D wheels should be arriving in the coming week. I'll share pics as it all starts to come together.


Welcome to the brotherhood. Official initiation to this exclusive club once we see pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## Imaking20




----------



## Cni2i

Nice. I love mine. And that finish is more beautiful in person as u can attest to. Congrats again my brother 👍😉


----------



## Imaking20

First ride yesterday... what a treat.


----------



## 4zasprint

*Wilier Triestina Mortirolo '07*

This was my entry-level (as I considered it) Wilier Mortirolo before consigning it due to a move (only to find out that the person I consigned it to never ended up giving me the rest of my $ for it). Great, stiff, entry-level rig as I outfitted it. Unfortunately only did one 25-mile charity ride. Kinda wish it hadn't gone though. Loved how the various weaves of nude carbon shone through next to the blue, black and white paint! Very nice complement. Was consigned with sweet Topolino CX-19's (I believe their then older model) and a nice, blue Selle Italia Prolink saddle. Also spec'd with Campy Veloce parts, with a medium cage rear derailleur.

Good luck to everyone here!


----------



## pete2528ca

Here is mine. Just got it from Wiggle, $630 Canadian shipped. Has
Sora on it, in the process of putting Campy Veloce on it. Will make a good wet weather winter trainer. 

View attachment 266728


----------



## alexgonzalezmi

I updated my Imperiale. Now with Zipp bars and stem and some new race wheels. Pic is a little weird sorry.


----------



## AvantDale

Bike looks good. Is it the angle of the pic or are the hoods really pointing towards the sky?


----------



## pete2528ca

Almost done my winter build. I shaved 3 pounds by swapping components.
View attachment 266806


----------



## alexgonzalezmi

AvantDale said:


> Bike looks good. Is it the angle of the pic or are the hoods really pointing towards the sky?


Yea that's what I meant about the picture. It makes the hoods look high but they are just level.


----------



## ph123

*Gran Turismo or Izoard*

I am planning to buy a new bike in the coming spring (around march). 

My current bike is a 5 year old Wilier Triestina (alu). Now I want to upgrade to a full carbon. My budget is around 2700 us dollar (21050 euros). 

This leaves me with either the Izoard or the Gran Turismo. Does anyone have views about the differences between those? Comfort vs. stifness and so on. 
I am mostly interessted in the frames as I know that I will be getting a campy groupset. Altohugh I would like an opinion on the FSA/wilier crankset...

I am going to use the bike for 1-2 hour rides (sometimes a bit more), and also for a triathlon (40km). 


Peter


----------



## ph123

I am planning to buy a new bike in the coming spring (around march). 

My current bike is a 5 year old Wilier Triestina (alu). Now I want to upgrade to a full carbon. My budget is around 2700 us dollar (2150 euros). 

This leaves me with either the Izoard or the Gran Turismo. Does anyone have views about the differences between those? Comfort vs. stifness and so on. Wieght differences (wilier.it says 8,4 kg for Izoard and 7,5 kg for the GT...true?)

I am mostly interessted in the frames as I know that I will be getting a campy groupset. Although I would like an opinion on the FSA/wilier crankset...

I am going to use the bike for 1-2 hour rides (sometimes a bit more), and also for a triathlon (40km). 


Peter


----------



## jpaschal01

Just put new wheels on my Gran Turismo. Enve 45's built with White Industries T11 hubs & DT Revolution spokes (24f, 28r). Can't wait to ride it tomorrow!


----------



## neveo

i demoed a 2012 cento uno last week and have been obsessing on it since. i stopped ridding road bikes many years ago although my wife still does. i ride solely mtb. im seriously considering getting back on the road with this bike.


----------



## vagabondcyclist

Wilier IZOARD XP FORK recall. 
I ride with a couple of folks with Wilier bikes, so just passing it along.


----------



## ph123

That is a good looking bike jpaschal01 !

How would you recommend the Gran Turismo? Comfort on longer rides? What about the FSA/Wilier crank ?


----------



## updamypak

*What good phrase*

I consider, that you are mistaken. Let's discuss. Write to me in PM.


----------



## ph123

ph123 said:


> I am planning to buy a new bike in the coming spring (around march).
> 
> My current bike is a 5 year old Wilier Triestina (alu). Now I want to upgrade to a full carbon. My budget is around 2700 us dollar (2150 euros).
> 
> This leaves me with either the Izoard or the Gran Turismo. Does anyone have views about the differences between those? Comfort vs. stifness and so on. Wieght differences (wilier.it says 8,4 kg for Izoard and 7,5 kg for the GT...true?)
> 
> I am mostly interessted in the frames as I know that I will be getting a campy groupset. Although I would like an opinion on the FSA/wilier crankset...
> 
> I am going to use the bike for 1-2 hour rides (sometimes a bit more), and also for a triathlon (40km).
> 
> 
> Peter



And a picture:
http://billeder.cykelgalleri.dk/galleri/fuldskaerm/8/35308-wilier-escape-team

The wheels have since been changed to Mavix Cosmic Elite, fitted with Continental 4000s. The handlebartape is now white and the seatpost has been changed to a Ritchey carbon.


----------



## NorCalBiker

Anyone here owned or have an input on the Imperiale?

Thinking of getting one as an all around bike.


----------



## Emart

*my new Imperiale*

runs up hills
surprisingly solid under all conditions


----------



## jpaschal01

ph123 said:


> That is a good looking bike jpaschal01 !
> 
> How would you recommend the Gran Turismo? Comfort on longer rides? What about the FSA/Wilier crank ?


Thanks. I love the bike. Very comfortable. I've had a Retul fit. I bought the bike with an eye towards longer rides. My longest on it so far is about 60 miles, but I plan on a couple of centuries next year. 

The crank is acceptable. It is much better than the FSA crank on my prior bike. It is stiffer than the other FSA crank.


----------



## portland_matt

Hey gang, I am long overdue for posting the details and photos from my unboxing and weighing of my Cento Uno. I was riding the Wilier Imperiale before and happy to share more detailed thoughts on the differences/similarities between the two for anyone interested. My initial thoughts on the differences are:

- Both stiff enough for a big strong rider (6'3" 225 lbs.). 
- Cento is a little more comfortable while maintaining bb stiffness when you lay on the gas.
- Cento's handling while descending was better for me. Front-end stiffness felt better. Again, for me. No idea if the frame is or should be any stiffer. 
- If it's possible, my initial "out of the box reaction" was the Imperiale held speed a little better. And I'm not saying this because it's an aero-ish frame. I got a power meter at the same time as the Cento purchase so can't compare power levels to maintain comparable speed on a known course, but again, initial feedback was the Imperiale kept speed a little better. Call me crazy. 
- If I had to pick (and I get to), I'm sticking with my Cento Uno. Love them both but ride the Cento as my daily training bike. 

https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=56760BF12CB409EE!170&authkey=!APAa_t1F2tswusY

https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=56760BF12CB409EE!171&authkey=!AM1hRFQKvPK1uEI

https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=56760BF12CB409EE!174&authkey=!APcSQHRn4U6fRtk

https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=56760BF12CB409EE!195&authkey=!AHEDGvfFzzgmGco


----------



## Cni2i

Man, I can never get enough of this thread. Everyone's ride is so unique. Wilier bikes rock!

I recently switched to the Zipp 202s. Here is a recent picture....somewhat altered for fun . She weighed in the mid 14 lbs or so with custom aluminum clinchers (CK R45 hubs). Haven't weighed her yet with the 202s. 










Update: She weighs (as pictured) 13.04 lbs.


----------



## BigDaddy

*izoard*

B&W pic of my 2011 Izoard shot with Canon A1 Film Camera


----------



## Robin1

*Color*

I really like the color of that frame


----------



## jmilliron

Here is my Cento1 SR with training wheels:



Super happy with this bike. Very stiff and lively. Love the way it looks.


----------



## BigDaddy

jmilliron said:


> Here is my Cento1 SR with training wheels:
> 
> 
> 
> Super happy with this bike. Very stiff and lively. Love the way it looks.



That hill looks familiar


----------



## mtnbikerva1

*Comparison to other bikes relating to not being harsh and other qualities I should kn*

Who of you have or had the Lynskey Helix or some other high quality non Airborne titanium frame and are able to give me a comparison of the Cento Uno or another Wilier?
How long do you think the Cento 1 will last.
Ride qualities of the two and the similar or differing qualities.
Which do you feel better after a 30 to 115 plus mile ride in the the rain, snow, heat, cracked/dirt/gravel/Washington D.C. or some other poorly maintained roads full of everything but well paved? Smooth roads?
Mountain riding, road racing?
Bunny hoping over bad parts or potholes?
Which has less buzz or vibration?
What should I know?
I am 6'1" 170 or so pounds.
What else should I know?
Wheels?
THANK YOU


----------



## Robin1

*My 2012 Izoard*

I guess I'm the only one who bought this version. I hate the color but love the bike. Got a good enough deal that I can send it off for custom paint and still be ahead. Replaced all OEM parts with:

Mavic KSyrium wheels
EASTON EC 90 post and handlebar
FSA SLK cranks
Thomson Stem
Ultegra 6700 everything else


----------



## cyclevt

*My new Izoard XP*

Here's my new toy..... Excuse the crappy iPhone pic... this is in the bike room at work.

Build as follows:
2012 Wilier Izoard XL
2012 SRAM Force
Easton EA50 Aero wheels
Specialized Ronin Evo saddle 155(wide cuz I have a big butt per the professional bike fitting I had this summer)
Easton EC70 post
3T ARX 110mm stem with FSA Compact bars in 44cm
Vittoria Rubino Pro slick 25c tires
some cables

Rides great.

Coming off of a 2005 Eddy Merckx MXM carbon .... that will be for sale soon. After the fit and adjusting the Merckx with lots of spacers and seatpost extension, I came to the conclusion that it's too small. The XL Izoard is 1cm longer and taller (headtube-wise) and fits great. The Merckx is awesome, but is really too small for me.

Gripes: Only one really and not a valid complaint. The fork is a boat anchor at ~560gr. It's the aluminum steerer that adds 200+gr vs a full carbon such as the Easton EC90SL on my Merckx. Oh, and the Easton wheels are needlessly heavy at nearly 1800gr/set... so, it's about a pound heavier than it needs to be. Oh well.

Incidentally, this is a replacement frame for the OTHER Izoard I had in the "dark" color scheme, which I much preferred. It was a demo bike that turned out to have some damage - a cracked seat stay. This one was a warrantied by the shop - not a bad deal ($0 cost for a spankin-new frame). The color is stunning in person as I imagine the yellow one is.


----------



## danbig

Have very bad experience of wilier centro 1 uno , Bad printing Quality and Service . I will ask my friends not to buy anymore.


----------



## Cni2i

*Face lifted Superleggera....*

Hey guys. I love everything about my Superleggera but wanted to change things up a little. So, I decided to black out the front end (stealth 3T stem/bar and black gloss vinyl over the front of the fork and the front face of the head tube). Let me know what you guys think. Didn't want to paint her ust in case I decided I to go back to her original look for whatever reason.


----------



## windycitycy

Looks sweet. Love the all-black look!



Cni2i said:


> Hey guys. I love everything about my Superleggera but wanted to change things up a little. So, I decided to black out the front end (stealth 3T stem/bar and black gloss vinyl over the front of the fork and the front face of the head tube). Let me know what you guys think. Didn't want to paint her ust in case I decided I to go back to her original look for whatever reason.


----------



## Cni2i

windycitycy said:


> Looks sweet. Love the all-black look!


Thanks Windycitycy.


----------



## nemofordinner

Unknown year Wilier Triestina
View attachment 273353


----------



## badge118

Okay the Cento 1 I just got. Current have my HEDs on it rather than my tubie Reynolds wheels since it's winter. Campy Chorus 11 but a SRAM crank and FSA 11 rings until I get my Chorus crank in. Didn't have the time to wait... too impatient =P


----------



## badge118

danbig said:


> Have very bad experience of wilier centro 1 uno , Bad printing Quality and Service . I will ask my friends not to buy anymore.


what do you mean by "printing quality." Also what country do you live in (assuming from post English is a second language). In the US at least service is largely determined by the Store you bought the bike from not the manufacturer. As such damning a frame for a retailers failure seems....off to say the least.


----------



## stevensb

Hi guys: I've been riding my Izoard for 4 years now and still loving it. Campy Chorus 10 speed. Cheers.


----------



## windycitycy

She still looks marvelous!



stevensb said:


> Hi guys: I've been riding my Izoard for 4 years now and still loving it. Campy Chorus 10 speed. Cheers.


----------



## bocksta

Thats a great looking bike.



Imaking20 said:


> First ride yesterday... what a treat.


----------



## 768Q

Well I am a official Wilier owner now, well sorta paid for it and according to UPS it will be here Wednesday the 26th  I found this on ebay , bid it up and didn't make reserve but ended up making a deal on it after. It is a 2006 Imperiale I am told and looks to be in pretty good shape. Been wanting to build up a frame so now component searching begins! Gonna have to spend some time in old pages of this thread to see if any others posted similar.

View attachment 276087


----------



## igere

Just ordered a Cento1 frame today! Will be building it up with a Force group once it arrives. Currently own a Felt F4 Ultegra build (which I will be selling) and a Cervelo Soloist Team Dura-Ace build. Both bikes are great but really not comfrtable for long days in the saddle. The majority of my road riding has turned into century and century+ rides so needed something with a little more compliance and longer head tube. Can't wait to build it up.


----------



## 768Q

Well it is pretty much done! Found a great glossy grey Ultegra set up on ebay as well as a set of S-works carbon bars, Found a terrific brand new set of Shimano rs61 Ultegra wheels on the local CL they were fresh take-offs from a new bike and never ridden. Rode 22 miles for it 1st time out and rides great. here are a few pictures.

View attachment 277749
View attachment 277750
View attachment 277751


----------



## jpaschal01

Newman7John said:


> Let's start a movement on this site and get Wilier out of "other builders" and into it's own category..


+1000


----------



## revolator

*Found replacement hanger*

Just found the hanger. WM hanger #58 (black) or Khs hanger #247 (silver).


----------



## Marmoset

robert2ason said:


> Let's start a movement on this site and get Wilier out of "other builders" and into it's own category..


Here, here!

Just joined the Wilier owners club a few weeks ago. Had to wait for my fractured wrist to heal before I could ride it, that was a long few weeks. I've only done 150Kms on it but love it, takes the edge off things more than my previous 'dale Six did and, more importantly, it looks better


----------



## badge118

Finally got the SRAM crank off and also got my tubbies glued up. We'll see how long I call this one done lol


----------



## badge118

Amber596 said:


> Has anyone out there ridden the 2006 Wilier Le Roi? Any reviews you can provide?


 https://www.wilierbikes.co.uk/wp-wilier/?p=39

Didn't ride one myself but here is an archived review of the 2007.


----------



## arai_speed

Here is my bike - a 2012 Wilier Izoard XP. She is pretty much out of the box (SRAM Rival group) I have only changed the wheels to Mavic Cosmic Elite 30mm wheels.

She's definately a blast to ride.


----------



## windycitycy

My Gran Turismo after 10 months and about 1700 miles. 

View attachment 278560


View attachment 278561


----------



## Pl74

Hi all, I have fallen in love with the Cento1 2012 frame and am ready to buy one but I am not sure what size to go for. I am 5'8" tall and have been told a small would fit but feel a medium would be a better bet. Any advice? Thanks


----------



## badge118

Pl74 said:


> Hi all, I have fallen in love with the Cento1 2012 frame and am ready to buy one but I am not sure what size to go for. I am 5'8" tall and have been told a small would fit but feel a medium would be a better bet. Any advice? Thanks


It's hard to tell. The Cento 1 has a shorter top tube than some bikes so it would depend. My suggestion, for a ball park, would be to go to Competitive Cyclist and use their bike fit instructions. I think they still have some 2012 left overs on the site so you can match it up. I actually would suggest getting such a bike from a brick and mortar shop tbh. With the seat mast I would be VERY twitchy about not having it properly fitted.

For what it is worth though mine is a large with a 120mm stem and I am 5'10.


----------



## jmilliron

Not sure how the geo compares between Cento1 and Cento1SR but I'm 6'1" and ride a large with 130mm stem.

/shrug


----------



## El Scorcho

Nice ride. What front derailleur does the SR take?


----------



## badge118

jmilliron said:


> Not sure how the geo compares between Cento1 and Cento1SR but I'm 6'1" and ride a large with 130mm stem.
> 
> /shrug


Yeah this largely proves my point. The geometry between the 2 is not different. I am 3 inches shorter but a 120 vs 130 stem (you'll see my bike just a bit above yours.

Fit is very complicated. Torso vs leg measurements can make a difference even if height is identical.


----------



## El Scorcho

I have tasted the Cool-Aid and joined the club. 

Will be building it up over the next 7-10 days. 

View attachment 281031


----------



## Keech

My second Wilier. First was a Cento Uno. Still have a spot in my heart for that bike. It's hard to part with the frame and fork.
View attachment 281250


----------



## rcharrette

My wife is 5'8" and on a medium, it's a perfect fit. We tried a large and it was to big and I imagine a small would have been way to aggressive riding position for her. As it is she has about a 6cm drop from saddle to bars with about 4-5cm of spacers. She loves it.


----------



## badge118

Keech said:


> My second Wilier. First was a Cento Uno. Still have a spot in my heart for that bike. It's hard to part with the frame and fork.
> View attachment 281250


Tbh I tried both. For some reason I felt more natural on the Cento Uno. It really made me realize that a lot of the point of a new model of bike is just because it is expected new models come out every year or so not that there is anything beyond a incremental change when the rubber hits the road.


----------



## El Scorcho

All in.

View attachment 281464


----------



## WetWillie

Hi all, newbie from Finland, Land Of 100000 lakes. In my plans is a GTR or Izoard xp, present gear goes like: Pinarello Prince SL, Focus Raven Expert Full Carbon MTB, Nishiki RH80 Cross Hybrid. Hopefully decide between GTR or Izoard soon :thumbsup:
Brgds, Björn


----------



## LookTime

*My ride*

Here is my Imperiale.

View attachment 281969


Love it so much I've purchased a Cento Uno frame and am building it up.


----------



## 768Q

TTT............Another pic of the '06 Imperiale, I cannot believe we don't have our own forum yet? Took this pic. to be sarcastic in another forum yesterday then proceeded to go down during a 30 mile ride last night. Frame did not get a scratch just a scuff on the shifter as I protected the bike the best I could with my body........LOL
View attachment 282185


----------



## TheRedWolf

Anyone with tips on Wilier internal cable routing? I have a new 2013 Gran Turismo frame (came with Shimano, building back up with SRAM), and am struggling to get the derailleur cables into the small outlet holes at the bottom of the downtube. I see references to routing being easy due to the plastic liners but they're loose and not directing the cable into the outlet. Thanks.


----------



## 768Q

Can you try attracting it with a magnet?


----------



## rsosborn

I just got this bike last week. Maybe 100 miles on it already. 

Previous horses were Orbea Orca and Ridley Excalibur. I would put it very close to 
the Orbea on sizing and performance. Not really a sprinting bike. More of an all day
/century ride.

The frame is not very compact. So you will need a long stem and set back seat post.

2013 Wilier Izoard XP/SRAM Rival Complete Bike - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## WetWillie

Custom painted by me, Stealth Pro Evo. 
View attachment 283238


----------



## WetWillie

Wilier Izoard xp, finally home.
View attachment 283290


----------



## roubaix_mover

Traded my MTB last weekend for this. 

View attachment 283370


----------



## WetWillie

roubaix_mover said:


> Traded my MTB last weekend for this.
> 
> View attachment 283370


Gongrats, nice looking ride.


----------



## RD48

roubaix_mover said:


> Traded my MTB last weekend for this.
> 
> View attachment 283370


Nice looking bike. I have had my Izoard since last October, and still loving it.


----------



## RD48

WetWillie said:


> Wilier Izoard xp, finally home.
> View attachment 283290


Very nice, is this the new matte black color? I really like it. I have the red and white Izoard, and like it, but I sometimes think I would prefer this black color. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## WetWillie

RD48 said:


> Very nice, is this the new matte black color? I really like it. I have the red and white Izoard, and like it, but I sometimes think I would prefer this black color. Enjoy the ride.


Hi, yes it's a 2013 Black matte color. The original Miche wheels will go, Mavic Cxp 33 allready replaced in the front. Waiting also for new saddle and Campa Athena brake levers. Going to ride Tour de Helsinki in september, here in Finland.


----------



## roubaix_mover

RD48 said:


> Nice looking bike. I have had my Izoard since last October, and still loving it.


Thanks  I'm thinking about changing the bar tape to black. The white looks nice, but too much work. Actually I'm trying to find a pic of the Lizard Skin dual dsp tape in black/white or red/white combo to see what it would look like.


----------



## RD48

roubaix_mover said:


> Thanks  I'm thinking about changing the bar tape to black. The white looks nice, but too much work. Actually I'm trying to find a pic of the Lizard Skin dual dsp tape in black/white or red/white combo to see what it would look like.


I bet white tape is a pain, I wouldn't be happy with the dirty look. I have been wanting to do a dual black/red setup soon. Just need to find a good video explaining how to do it properly. Good luck.


----------



## Karbon Kev

Can't wait for this beauty, esp. in the blue:

Wilier Triestina Cento1Air Aero Road Bike Launched - BikeRadar


----------



## WetWillie

RD48 said:


> Very nice, is this the new matte black color? I really like it. I have the red and white Izoard, and like it, but I sometimes think I would prefer this black color. Enjoy the ride.


Hi, yes this is 2013 matte black. Looking forward to make a facelift, new saddle, brakelevers, wheels and so..


----------



## badge118

Karbon Kev said:


> Can't wait for this beauty, esp. in the blue:
> 
> Wilier Triestina Cento1Air Aero Road Bike Launched - BikeRadar


I looked at that bike and cried. Call me sentimental but what I love about my Cento 1 is the balance of different factors. Comfort, stiffness and if Cervelo is to be believed to aero properties of the curved edges of the down tube and head tube. I looked at this frame and wished they called it the Cento 2 because it is clearly a different bike, though I am sure a damn good one for what they were going for.


----------



## TheRedWolf

I joined the club this week after a multi-week build:
View attachment 283648


----------



## WetWillie

TheRedWolf said:


> I joined the club this week after a multi-week build:
> View attachment 283648


Stunning looking Italian Stallion.


----------



## Erion929

RD48 said:


> I bet white tape is a pain, I wouldn't be happy with the dirty look. I have been wanting to do a dual black/red setup soon. Just need to find a good video explaining how to do it properly. Good luck.



White Fizik Microtex tape stays white...I have no issues with it at all keeping it clean. Only have to wipe it down with soap and water during normal bike cleaning, or with a spray cleaner/polish in seconds. Mine is never dirty looking from normal riding.


----------



## badge118

Erion929 said:


> White Fizik Microtex tape stays white...I have no issues with it at all keeping it clean. Only have to wipe it down with soap and water during normal bike cleaning, or with a spray cleaner/polish in seconds. Mine is never dirty looking from normal riding.


Same experience. On mine the only thing I have to wipe down are the white Campy 11 SPD hoods. But all it takes is a quick squirt of that all purpose Pledge cleaner and good as new. That Pledge stuff is actually what I use to clean everything on the bike that does not require degreaser (read chain etc).


----------



## Nobby

TheRedWolf said:


> I joined the club this week after a multi-week build:
> View attachment 283648


Stunning, stunning bike! Seriously like what you've done with the build. 
I am in the market for a new GTR in Matte Black and Red but then saw this frame. Is this the old frame? Not sure if this colourway is available in the UK - is it a custom paint job? 

Cheers


----------



## LookTime

Here is my new baby. I was stunned by the ride. Incredible.
View attachment 285243


----------



## spdntrxi

my wife is 5ft even... I got her an XS frame but the seat ends up being really low, pretty much all the way down.. anyone know if the seat mast can be cut 1/2-3/4 inch on the 2013 Gran Turismo frame.. she's 100lbs , so it's not like she need a super stiff frame.


----------



## badge118

spdntrxi said:


> my wife is 5ft even... I got her an XS frame but the seat ends up being really low, pretty much all the way down.. anyone know if the seat mast can be cut 1/2-3/4 inch on the 2013 Gran Turismo frame.. she's 100lbs , so it's not like she need a super stiff frame.


I would say NO!!!!!!!!!! The Cento 1 was designed specifically to allow the seat mast to be cut. To my knowledge the GT is not. If you cut it down you will have potential issues of compromising the seat tube, maybe even the top tube and seat stays depending on how that junction is laid up. This could make the bike down right dangerous by potentially creating a location prone to catastrophic failure.


----------



## spdntrxi

^^ turns out bike was mislabeled XS was actually an S when I measured a few specs.
LBS is getting me another bike..


----------



## pete2528ca

Just ordered a 2013 Izoard, will post pics once it arrives. Glad to join the Viva l’Italia liberata e redenta family.


----------



## badge118

spdntrxi said:


> ^^ turns out bike was mislabeled XS was actually an S when I measured a few specs.
> LBS is getting me another bike..


Sad to hear it was mislabeled glad to hear they are fixing it no problem


----------



## gatoel

e d i t e d


----------



## gatoel

I got the GTR size M
I am 183cm 95 kg
using a 440 bar and 130 stem
love it, really good geometry for me, especially on hills
swapped the entry level wheels for Fulcrum R3's
cant believe how good this bike is to ride, makes you want to gun it everytime
if the GTR is this good how amazing must the zero 7 be.....
the holy grail i guess 
pic below


----------



## WetWillie

Finally, 1000 miles is cycled, thousands hopefully ahead.


----------



## WetWillie

Wilier Izoard XP carbon. Campa carbon set, Mavic Cosmic Carbone Wheelset


----------



## cnskate

Does the Gran Turismo have cable stops for the derailleur cables near the head tube, right where cables go into the frame? Or do you run the sheathing all the way down inside to the bottom bracket? The joys of internal routing.


----------



## AllReD

Hi guys, would like to formally introduce Lizzy.

2010 Izoard
Campy Record Groupset expect Crankset
FSA Compact Cransket
FSA Stem, Seatpost and bar
Selle Italia SLK Carbonio Kit
Campy Khamsin Wheels


----------



## MercuryA4

Karbon Kev said:


> Can't wait for this beauty, esp. in the blue:
> 
> Wilier Triestina Cento1Air Aero Road Bike Launched - BikeRadar


Hello all wilier fan,
I m glad to have found this forum, me too a Wilier owner.
I lost my grid when I first saw the Cento Uno world champion (A.Ballan) edition, so I bought one. Then I had a Cento Uno superleggera in 2008. Lately I bought the Cento Uno Air (Blue) with my old SR 11 group set n Fulcrum racing speed wheels.
I love all of them and I must say they are one of the best bike money can buy. My previous Look 695 n BMC SLR didn't live up to that kind of status.


----------



## bikesinmud

TheRedWolf said:


> Anyone with tips on Wilier internal cable routing? I have a new 2013 Gran Turismo frame (came with Shimano, building back up with SRAM), and am struggling to get the derailleur cables into the small outlet holes at the bottom of the downtube. I see references to routing being easy due to the plastic liners but they're loose and not directing the cable into the outlet. Thanks.


Dental floss and a vacuum, suck it through and then tie your cable to it and pull it through. Works pretty good, on my cento chainstay I use a coat hanger.


----------



## akeelor

Ready to go - 2014 GTS


----------



## prome

I've joined the club! New build on a 2013 Gran Turismo frame. Sram Force 22 gruppo, Hed Ardennes wheels. Living in Minnesota, haven't had it outside yet, but I have been riding on the rollers. So far, feels great! I've ogled Wiliers for years now. Have really loved my previous bike, but, time to move on! Was a bit quivery about moving from my 2010 Sram Red kit to the Force 22, but the new stuff is very nice. Now I need some Wilier swag!


----------



## Samfujiabq

Finally received my Wilier frame set today,it will be built by the end of this weekend.Ill post a picture of the bike as soon as my son in law shows me how.Im calling this my "Bucket Build"as this will be the last bike I ever buy.


----------



## Samfujiabq

Here's the pic if I did this right.


----------



## Samfujiabq

*Bike frame*

Well here it is if I did this right.


----------



## gunnyz39

this is samfujiabq's Wilier


----------



## prome

Samfujiabq said:


> Im calling this my "Bucket Build"as this will be the last bike I ever buy.


Don't dash the dream, bro. There's ALWAYS another bike!


----------



## rhd1607

Here's my updated Wilier Izoard XP. Was going to sell it.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

rhd1607 said:


> Here's my updated Wilier Izoard XP. Was going to sell it. My wife convinced me not too. She's the best! :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 293742


No picture mate


----------



## rhd1607

sorry. Check now


----------



## Samfujiabq

And this is the finished product,DA DI2 9070 gruppo,Enve cockpit,seat post,Trigon carbon saddle,Enve 3.4 SES wheelset built by Prowheel builders ,with Chris King hubs,Sapim aero spokes,,Conti.4000sII tires,and Look carbon TI pedals.So far one 37 mile ride,and it feels great as it's a med frame,whereas my Fuji frame Is a little larger,so this is definitely well suited for me.


----------



## Cni2i

Samfujiabq said:


> View attachment 293872
> And this is the finished product,DA DI2 9070 gruppo,Enve cockpit,seat post,Trigon carbon saddle,Enve 3.4 SES wheelset built by Prowheel builders ,with Chris King hubs,Sapim aero spokes,,Conti.4000sII tires,and Look carbon TI pedals.So far one 37 mile ride,and it feels great as it's a med frame,whereas my Fuji frame Is a little larger,so this is definitely well suited for me.


Beautiful bike. My only suggestion is that the ENVE logos be vinyl black or yellow. Otherwise, everything else flows really nicely. Congrats!


----------



## dudigrinfeld

What the willies weight as it is?


----------



## Samfujiabq

dudigrinfeld said:


> What the willies weight as it is?


14lbs,08oz


----------



## dudigrinfeld

This is around 6.4kg. It is very lite indeed! Congrats.


----------



## Samfujiabq

Thanks I was shooting for sub 14,but didn't quite make it,,if I were to stay with the 25 clinchers I'd originally picked out woulda been there,but I liked the 3.4,so went with those.they weighed in at 1474g


----------



## badge118

Samfujiabq said:


> Thanks I was shooting for sub 14,but didn't quite make it,,if I were to stay with the 25 clinchers I'd originally picked out woulda been there,but I liked the 3.4,so went with those.they weighed in at 1474g


I've decided weight isn't that important. 16lbs and less is fine for me. 1 I could always afford to lose a couple lbs (168 now so could lose another 8-10 if I REALLY wanted to but I like booze to much) and I have become a true believer in seat masts, which for Wilier at least means a tad more weight... But dang in terms of ride quality I feel the difference.


----------



## Cni2i

Samfujiabq said:


> Thanks I was shooting for sub 14,but didn't quite make it,,if I were to stay with the 25 clinchers I'd originally picked out woulda been there,but I liked the 3.4,so went with those.they weighed in at 1474g


I have the 3.4 tubies and 25 tubies. I ride the 3.4s most of the time. Love them. Very light still and has some aero adv over the 25s. I use the 25s when I do rides with elevation in excess of say 9000'. I am sure I can do just as well with the 3.4s, but it's probably more of a psychological advantage with the slightly lighter 25s.


----------



## MdLyfCris's

Just finally put it in commission


----------



## badge118

MdLyfCris's said:


> Just finally put it in commission


It looks nice...I just have an innate prejudice on any Italian frame that doesn't have Campy on it...but that admittedly is just my "issue" lol.


----------



## MdLyfCris's

badge118 said:


> It looks nice...I just have an innate prejudice on any Italian frame that doesn't have Campy on it...but that admittedly is just my "issue" lol.


That was a decision that I thought hard. I am new into cycling and didn't know much better but from the reviews that I read about campy, I went for the fact that here in the states, shimano is common and so if ever I encountered a problem, I will have a ton of experience people who can help me just about everywhere. Especially when I'm buying a bike from the internet... Campy, I thought, not so much... That was the breaker for me...


----------



## badge118

MdLyfCris's said:


> That was a decision that I thought hard. I am new into cycling and didn't know much better but from the reviews that I read about campy, I went for the fact that here in the states, shimano is common and so if ever I encountered a problem, I will have a ton of experience people who can help me just about everywhere. Especially when I'm buying a bike from the internet... Campy, I thought, not so much... That was the breaker for me...


Oh if I thought logically I would have done the same. My first bike as an adult however was a Colnago MxL with Campy Centaur...a total impulse buy...a wedding present to myself. It was pure luck that ergonomically Campy fits me better... The rest is history.


----------



## Cni2i

New zero.7. Finally internal cable routing and supposedly 750 gms frame.


----------



## 768Q

Here is the most current pic of the the '06 Imperiale, I have changed a few things around for the better lately with new Fulcrum 3 wheels, GP 4000 tires and got rid of the ugly blue, black & white handlebar wrap for some black synthetic wrap with blue stitching.


----------



## arai_speed

MdLyfCris's said:


> Just finally put it in commission


I really like the new GTS frame. Beautiful bike.


----------



## xSpokeLifex

Hard to part with my Izoard Pro race, but it's time to let it go and build up a new Cento 1 SR...







Anyone have one already? Tell me you love it...please....

Just got it in this weekend, and the long and painful process of learning all about the BB386 begins...


----------



## askmass

double post.


----------



## askmass

Just built up a few weeks ago.

Best fitting bike ever for me, after getting her dialed in.

Incredibly responsive in every single way.

Apologies for the low res phone pic.


----------



## WetWillie

Cento Uno, Campa Athena EPS, assembly ready next week


----------



## WetWillie

Cento Uno, Campa Athena EPS, Chorus cranks, brakes, Specialized Romin Evo carbon, Campa Eurus 2 - way fit wheels/Hutchinsson Fusion tyres arriving next week. Final assembly and bikefitting next week.


----------



## WetWillie

Wilier Cento Uno 2014, Campagnolo Athena EPS.


----------



## DrMtGoat

First time post, first Wilier bike!

Just took delivery of my new 2015 frame Wilier Zero.7 . . . I'm in love
And, yes, please can we (Wilier) have our own section please!!


----------



## El Scorcho

DrMtGoat said:


> First time post, first Wilier bike!
> 
> Just took delivery of my new 2015 frame Wilier Zero.7 . . . I'm in love


I would ride that.


----------



## daurpaul

Hey akeelor,

I hope you enjoy your bike.

My LBS has a deal on 2014 GTS (I suspect manufacture date is 2013). From what I notice in pictures the cables are red vs. yours are black (I suppose you have replaced the crank). Do you have any idea if there were any significant changes btw 2013 vs 2014? 



akeelor said:


> Ready to go - 2014 GTS


----------



## akeelor

daurpaul said:


> Hey akeelor,
> 
> I hope you enjoy your bike.
> 
> My LBS has a deal on 2014 GTS (I suspect manufacture date is 2013). From what I notice in pictures the cables are red vs. yours are black (I suppose you have replaced the crank). Do you have any idea if there were any significant changes btw 2013 vs 2014?


Bike has been great. Almost 3K miles on it this year. I sourced the frame and components and had the bike built. Ultra 6800 complete grupo and Boyd wheels. A bit different from the stock set up. What kind of deal are they offering? BTW the GTS was a new model for 2014.


----------



## daurpaul

Ah I see. Now that you've mentioned that I notice the seat is also not what comes with stock.

It's $2,199 at LBS. I am quite sure I can make them drop another 10% (as far as I see the original MSRP was $2,599). It's Ultegra 6800 except for brakes and crank which are custom-built with Wilier branding.
They said they didn't do well with Wilier sales lately so no new stock in foreseeable future. They are the only Wilier dealer in Houston and I am a bit concerned about what if they decide to drop the brand altogether.







akeelor said:


> Bike has been great. Almost 3K miles on it this year. I sourced the frame and components and had the bike built. Ultra 6800 complete grupo and Boyd wheels. A bit different from the stock set up. What kind of deal are they offering? BTW the GTS was a new model for 2014.


----------



## akeelor

daurpaul said:


> Ah I see. Now that you've mentioned that I notice the seat is also not what comes with stock.
> 
> It's $2,199 at LBS. I am quite sure I can make them drop another 10% (as far as I see the original MSRP was $2,599). It's Ultegra 6800 except for brakes and crank which are custom-built with Wilier branding.
> They said they didn't do well with Wilier sales lately so no new stock in foreseeable future. They are the only Wilier dealer in Houston and I am a bit concerned about what if they decide to drop the brand altogether.


I wouldn't worry about them dropping the brand. What is unique to this bike is the frame. Everything else is common and easily serviceable. Warranty is covered by the manufacturer not the LBS. $2199 is a pretty good price on the complete bike. I purchased the frame alone from Switzerland for $1500 delivered. There are so many choices at this price point, but I love the aesthetics of the the Wilier frame and the handling is great. Also, I was in the the market for the geometry found in this bike, much like the Specialized Roubaix or Trek Domane.


----------



## daurpaul

Yep, I am with you on geometry. Only my other option is Cannondale Synapse 5 Carbon. It's $2,380 and 105 5800. I spoke to a few guys around and it looks like the only "downside" is Wiliers 5 yrs vs. C'dale 'lifetime' warranty. 





akeelor said:


> I wouldn't worry about them dropping the brand. What is unique to this bike is the frame. Everything else is common and easily serviceable. Warranty is covered by the manufacturer not the LBS. $2199 is a pretty good price on the complete bike. I purchased the frame alone from Switzerland for $1500 delivered. There are so many choices at this price point, but I love the aesthetics of the the Wilier frame and the handling is great. Also, I was in the the market for the geometry found in this bike, much like the Specialized Roubaix or Trek Domane.


----------



## 768Q

I have been searching for a Wilier frame in the wife's size (54 - Med) and found this Thor on ebay weeks ago, frame has very few miles according to the original owner and the upright bar has no chips in the clear so I believe him. She is very happy and now I have my Imperiale back as she was riding it a bit albeit to big for her. I built her bike up with 10 speed Ultegra, here's the pair.....


----------



## pschnei3

I'm currently selling my 2012 cento sl 2012 Wilier Cento SL Medium 54 Complete Bike | eBay

If you have any questions please message me.


----------



## AMG_Roadster

Looking for some thoughts here. I am currently riding a Wilier Thor with mainly Campagnolo Record components.

I have the itch to upgrade. I have been offered two options 1) Zero.9 with FSA Force components or 2) Cento1 SR with Campagnolo Chorus. The Cento1 is ~$1000 more.

I am trying to decide if one it is worth upgrading to either of these bikes and two which one is the better buy. I know they are both great bikes but maybe I am better off waiting. Maybe the upgrade is not really worth the money right now and I would be better off waiting another year or two.

There is nothing wrong with the Thor. I am just hoping to get a bit faster. I have new wheels on the way but maybe I should get a new bike to go along with them.


----------



## AMG_Roadster

Looking for some thoughts here. I am currently riding a Wilier Thor with mainly Campagnolo Record components.

I have the itch to upgrade. I have been offered two options 1) Zero.9 with FSA Force components or 2) Cento1 SR with Campagnolo Chorus. The Cento1 is ~$1000 more.

I am trying to decide if one it is worth upgrading to either of these bikes and two which one is the better buy. I know they are both great bikes but maybe I am better off waiting. Maybe the upgrade is not really worth the money right now and I would be better off waiting another year or two.

There is nothing wrong with the Thor. I am just hoping to get a bit faster. I have new wheels on the way but maybe I should get a new bike to go along with them.


----------



## pete2528ca

Get the one with campy.


----------



## MXRacer986

Zero 7 built up yesterday. Last Wilier I had was a Iozard, think it was a












2003ish. It came in at 15.67 with pedals, cages and garmin. Havent ridden it yet... today I hope!


----------



## AMG_Roadster

Dude - I am very close to doing a build on a 2015 Zero.7. Every time I look at the bike I think I am being stupid by waiting.

Please pass on the details of you build and your impression of the ride vs. your last Wilier. 

A Zero.7 build will be a big jump for me from my Wilier Thor Record.


----------



## Sanders

Just finished my Wilier Izoard XP, 
probably should have taken a nice picture outside in the sun (if there would be any),
but just couldn't wait to show her off.


----------



## Samfujiabq

Beautiful! Let me know how she rides.


----------



## pschnei3

I still have my wilier cento 1 sl frame for sale on here if anybody is interested.


----------



## Petes65

Hi - new to the forum - so just a note to say 'Hi' and the new bike arrived on the 28th of December... Father Christmas got a flat. Anyway - love the bike - Cento1 Air, super record, Zipp 60's - can't get the smile off my face. Replaced a Look KX Dura Ace that's been a trusty ride for 8 years.


----------



## Sanders

Nice! I've liked the Cento1 Air since I saw it. Zipp always a favorite.
Dope ride


----------



## Petes65

*Cento1 Air - (my) first impressions*









Well I finally got to go for a short ride on the Cento1Air last night after doing my back in 2 weeks ago... the bike arrived on the 28th of last month and could only look at it until last night... the anticipation was about as painful as my back. 

Anyway - a few thoughts on the ride. For some perspective my last bike was a Look KX all DuraAce about 9 years old. The reviews on the Wilier were somewhat mediocre but it was mainly dinged for stock running gear - a crappy Shimano wheel set (cheap) and Ultraga which while okay, on a $5-8K bike underwhelming. So mine came with Zipp 60s, full Campy Super Record (with OS FSA BB). 

First impressions were fantastic. It's so much faster than the Look - if I was coming off a newer bike the difference wouldn't have been so noticeable, but the Air was amazingly fast. No discernible BB flex at all, wheels are lovely and not as bad as some have said with side gusts - so that was a bonus. 

My biggest surprise was how smooth it was. After reports of a harsh ride (and my currently dodgy back) I was quite worried about the ride quality. It was too good a deal to miss so it was an internet purchase - hence no test ride to assess ride quality. Anyway - very smooth, soaked up bumps better than the KX and tracks beautifully around fast bumpy corners. It's pretty flat here (north FL) but some nice rolling hills. It came in at ~16lb with peddles on, so not super light but okay... put a smile on my face from ear to ear


----------



## Petes65

Opps - now in linear view - sorry


----------



## frederick1

Hi All-

New to the forum and looking for some quick advice on purchasing a 2014 GTS. I've shopped around and found one for $2,200 out the door. Seems like a great deal vs. $2,600 sticker price and would free up $$$ for other upgrades. Curious if anyone on this thread can comment on price vs. value and riding impressions of the GTS?
Thanks!


----------



## Petes65

I'm sure you've checked it through but watch changes to the general kit specification. With mine there were so many different mods that it was getting tricky keeping track of it all. Also watch the model of the chain sets etc. I'm head over heals with my Air1, it came with 2012 Super Record rather than 2014/5... my understanding is there's not a huge difference between them (mechanical) so it didn't bother me... but I sure that's one of the reasons the price was much lower. Personally - I'm not that anal about it.. I just love the ride.


----------



## frederick1

Anyone heard much about the Zero 9? Had my sights set on a GTS then went to my LBS and the guy said if I can afford it the Zero 9 is an incredible ride. The GTS is on sale for $2,100 and I've found the Zero 9 from an international dealer for $2,700 (shipping taxes included) Price difference seems minimal for what I'd be gaining. Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## akeelor

frederick1 said:


> Anyone heard much about the Zero 9? Had my sights set on a GTS then went to my LBS and the guy said if I can afford it the Zero 9 is an incredible ride. The GTS is on sale for $2,100 and I've found the Zero 9 from an international dealer for $2,700 (shipping taxes included) Price difference seems minimal for what I'd be gaining. Any thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Those two bikes have completely different frame geometries. GTS is endurance oriented and Zero 9 is race oriented. To me price is irrelevant if the fit isn't correct.


----------



## jpaschal01

akeelor said:


> Those two bikes have completely different frame geometries. GTS is endurance oriented and Zero 9 is race oriented. To me price is irrelevant if the fit isn't correct.


Agree that the fit should be the first priority. Also, don't be too fooled that the GTS can't feel racy. The GTS stack & reach is almost identical to the Felt AR which is a race bike.


----------



## Monty Burns

Hi all,
someone could tell me the "actual weight" of a medium 101SR frame?
Only frame, w/paint and hardware but not fork e BB 
Thanks


----------



## bikesinmud

*Paid spam: NEW Wilier GT small, Red/white/blue!!!!!*

Buy this frame, or better yet buy this complete bike!!!!


NEW Wilier Gran Turismo-Small Red/White/Blue!!! - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------



## k.d.nichols1

new to the forum. Currently living in Italy but will be moving to Texas and bringing back my 2014 gtr Columbia color shimano ultegra 11s and fulcrum race 3. Can't wait.


----------



## dgeesaman

Never a bad reason to bump this thread, so...

I'm looking to upgrade my 2010 Izoard (size XL). Are the newer Wilier XL sized road frames relatively consistent in geometry? I just want to be sure it's close enough to get matched up with the right stems/spacers.

Thanks,

David


----------



## 768Q

BTT with a pic from last weekend of the Imperiale...


----------



## JimmyORCA

Trying out my new Wilier.
View attachment 314875


----------



## Bob Wade

Might be me, but the attachment does not seem to be working.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Lets try again


----------



## ginozac

The latest addition to my family. Love it to bits!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Wade

Nice! 2016? I have been looking for a GTR SL in yellow to go with my 2011 GT, but no yellow in US. Hope you enjoy the beautiful bike!


----------



## ginozac

Bob Wade said:


> Nice! 2016? I have been looking for a GTR SL in yellow to go with my 2011 GT, but no yellow in US. Hope you enjoy the beautiful bike!


That's a GTR Team btw. Yes it's 2016. Loving the ride so far. Got a bit of a chain rub issue on the FD but I put it down to cable stretch. It's everything that the brand is and the review says. Couldn't ask for more. Good luck with the yellow hunt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JS1

Beautiful bike, and I'm considering one myself. Can I ask whether you got the one with the endurance geometry or the one with the racier geometry (apparently the both the Team and the SL are offered in both).


----------



## turdferguson

Love mine. In Wisconsin.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## joeinchi

2011 Izoard XP Rival from Competitive Cyclist


----------



## cyclehooligan

Ive used these forums for great information for years but have yet to post until today. I have a 2016 Wilier Twin Blade w/ Dura-Ace Di2, Sram Quarq PM with Rotor Q-Rings, Cobb Fifty-Five saddle, and HED H3D rear/Stinger 6 front wheelset. 
I'll post a pic as can get to laptop. 
I love the bike. For one... It's looks pretty badass! I get compliments and questions everywhere I take it. It's way more comfortable than the Speed Concept I used to ride. In the wise words of John Cobb... "Comfort=Speed." Nothing could be closer to the truth. Its not as light or stiff as the Speed Concept but after getting it dialed in a bit... I averaged faster speed immediately. 
The only issue I have with this bike is that it's, hands down, the most frustrating bike I'ver ever had to work on and maintain. For example... If you want to change the cable housing to rear brake and use compressionless (the only option if you want any kind of braking power with the TRP TTV rear brakes) you must tear the entire cockpit and front fork assembly to fish the stiff housing through the frame. There are no seperate routing holes in the down tube so this can be very time consuming and frustrating. Other than that... I love Wilier's and am looking at buying another.


----------

